# Fixing Glassback - The Journal



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been reading the forum for a while now, even the stickies un-like most! A little bit about me and then my goals.

I am 26 now, 5ft 8 weight just over 13 stone. I broke my back, before this I was ultra fit, very strong and didnt have to worry about diet and rest etc. In 2004-5 I started to walk again after being told I would'nt, a Hollyoaks kind of story line but without the good looks :lol: . 2004-2006 was all about building my core and trying to walk better than Douglas Barder which eventually I achieved.

Eventually I was diagnosed with Ankylosing Spondylitis which in short is the fusing of the spine. It sounds more drastic than it is, I am not all hunched shouting about bells, I just get pretty bad pain that is managed with painkillers and Anti Inflammatory.

All that aside I have had a window of feeling great this last month and also good news, I have been cleared for some decent medication that is life changing for almost all who have had it in the past. So this should make training even easier.

So now I have the hardwork to do - I know how to train, know my fair share on weight training and the knowledge needed that goes with it but applying it to a weaker person like myself is very difficult.

*GOALS*

I have joined a gym again (they've changed alot ha!) and my goals are to lose the fat I dont need and to get in to simillar condition to I was in 2002. I do want to build some serious muscle but maintain a good level of CV fitness too and see where I can take this. Obviously, I am natural and only supplements are Protein and Creatine Monohydrate.

*TRAINING*

I have a set routine with the help from Bambi (thanks mate) although at the moment I am easing my way back in to weights and allowing a few weeks for my body to get used to the stress of training again before hitting a solid routine.

I will post the routine after I have done a couple more weeks and got an idea of my training weight.

*DIET*

My diet is not as strict as the hardcore people on here and I find diet relatively easy to stick to. At the moment it consists of:-

(As an example)

7am - 3-4 Poached eggs x 2 wholemeal toast, black coffee

10am - Protein shake with Creatine thrown in (with water)

1pm - rice and mackrel OR Wholemeal toast Mackrel OR Jacket potato and 2 tins of tuna

Black coffee (I do like my coffee)

4pm - Protein Shake OR Main meal Chicken breast (or fish) + Vegatables

TRAIN

Protein Shake with creating

BED

Note - I throw in a few glasses of water throughout the day to help the creatine go down

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry it was so long winded - I had to mention the injury and the rest follows suit. But I am a hard trainer, I dont like excuses so I am looking to see some serious results.

Its demoralising and brilliant all in one with the fact I am back training when 9 years ago I thought I was done for but terrible when you find your self struggling with weights you used to warm up with.

Picture will come however bad they are when I start my solid routine.

If it was too easy everyone would be doing it! :cool2:

Cheers

GB

DONT BREAK YOUR BACK - YOU END UP LIKE THIS :tongue:




























The good part being in 6 months I will be totally different - 12 months I will be half way to what I used to be like. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck mate ... a friend of mine has Ankylosing Spondylitis and he has found exercise and physio has improved flexibility and reduced pain dramatically


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Greshie - Yes exercise helps me and with being very active anyway I always get out and exercise when I can. It gets as bad as not being able to walk properly that said I have had a few months now where I have been much better. But these new Meds should help massively.

Eitherway I need to step this up and start training like anyone else would and get some serious results.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good stuff mate getting a journal up. How are you finding routine/diet etc. DOMS can be very crippling; the first time I was ever made to squat I slept on the sofa downstairs because I couldn't walk upstairs due to the pain


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, will be watching


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Jesus Bambi that sounds worse than mine. DOMs are gone now thank the lord. My chest and shoulders were so painful but a good pain. I had to get out of bed to turn round! and I couldnt put my jackets or t-shirt on... what a tart...

Anyway - I think I am passed the worst now as I put a really good cardio session in on Saturday and Sunday did Arm workout and feel tight but briliant today. Tonight I am off to do chest prodominantly and I am interested to see how I will do compared to last week. Last week I maxed out at 3rd set of 45kg... dissapointing but thats where I am at. Probably not the best idea as we did arms yesterday.... but I do want to see how I get on... will see how I feel when I am there.

So I need to destroy that tonight. Also going to throw in a 40 minutes cardio afterwards and a dip in the jacuzzi!

Diet today (I wont keep shouting out what I have as it get sboring) but had oats this morning, protein and creatine shake about 10am with two lots of tinned mackerel on wholemeal toast.

Will start taking note of the weight I am managing. Keep popping in people. :thumb:

Cheers Bulkamania - expect expert tuition from your good self and Bambi ;-)


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*1st February 2011*

I couldnt get to the gym last night, had to take the dog to the vets - cost you more money than they're worth.

Anyway - I shot down this morning and did an hours cardio.

Warm up

3km Cycle

3000m Row

Cross trainer for 15 minutes

5 x 1 minute rounds on the bag

Got back just had my Protein and Creatine shake and 2 poached eggs and 3 rounds of wholemeal toast.

I have made a point of upping my toast by 1 and I have noticed I last longer and Im more awake with increasing my carbs. I have been flagging a little the last few days when working.

Also - I have noticed an increased in Muscular endurance. Maybe thats the creatine giving me that extra kick or conditioning of this training.

Workout tonight @ 7pm

Upper body - Back workout.

Feel free to point out anything - cheers.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hmmm my cat is drinking an awful lot of water at the mo ... I'm putting off the wallet emptying trip to the vets , I reckon they add a danger premium to the bill as soon as they see her coming ; She's very "feisty" !

Looks like a good cardio session this morning ; I'd be crawling out the door after doing that ... and good luck for tonight ! Interesting your comments re carbs.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*TUESDAY 1st FEB 2011*

*Weight training*

Right with my cardio done this morning I hit the gym at 7pm and got back about 9.30pm.

Chest workout tonigth consisted of:-

*Bench Press *

40kg (Including bar) 1 x 8 Warm up

50kg 1 x 8 (Completed 6)

40kg 1 x 8

Notes - I think my biceps were still tired from arm training on Saturday but big improvement in control.

*
Dumbell press*

10kg x 10 Reps

12.5kg x 10 Reps

15kg x 10 Reps (Completed 8)

Notes - Still finding my control with dumbell press - slowly but surely the control/stabiliser muscles are getting there. Improvement on last week (already), I only managed 10kg press (embarrassing I know).

*Pull overs (Resistance machine)* *Correct name?*

I cant remember the weights here (I will take notepad with me next time).

1st Set heavy weight

2nd Set 10% weight increase

3rd Set Max effort (4 reps)

Notes - I like using this method of approach for weight training. I am open to pointers or questions, criticism on training. I always train heavy for me, I dont see the point in medium weight, high reps training when trying to increase mass and strength.

*Seated Rows*

Same as above I didnt take note as I am still finding my feet. Same method applied here. I promise to take notes next session so you can see progress and give informed information and pointers.

To finish off we hit the bench again for some negatives to really thrash the chest out before leaving.

*Bench Press Negatives* :tongue:

10 reps @ 50kg

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps @ 65kg

This absolutely killed me - had a warm down and left. Brilliant workout, I will be on my **** tomorrow.

Rest day tomorrow then legs Thursday. What do you think? :cool2:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi mate I'm in and subbed

my mouth is watering at all that toast you're having :lol:

Best of luck with it all mate, sounds like you've fought the hardest battle just getting where you are so fairplay!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi MS,

Yes - there is toast in there, it is wholemeal and to be honest with the training and cardio its no problem. I've noticed without it I have a drop mid morning. But surely that cant be down to the toast?!?! seems that way.

My diet is strict calorie wise I think but not strict bodybuilding wise but is enough for now. As long as my calories are down enough to lose a little weight and protein up this should work.

In a few months I intend to change this to reflect a higher intake to hopefully mean more mass.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*Wednesday 2nd Feb 2011*

Rest day today - legs tomorrow, that will be a serious killing session that I will pay for Friday.

*Diet*

8am - Wholemeal toast x 2 & Poached Eggs x 2 Protein shake with Creatine

11am - Protein Shake

1.30pm - Wholemeal rice with mackerel, black coffee (mmmm)

*hour in bed* I am seriously needing this, what a copout but while I am working from home why not!

3.30 - Tangerine & Protein Bar Black Coffee

6.30-7pm will be my main meal - Its Chicken pasta tonight. I am a bit unsure as its carb heavy with all the pasta - I will ensure I have loaded the chicken and cut pasta volume down.

Whats your opinion on this people?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work mate, keep it up.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi MS,
> 
> Yes - there is toast in there, it is wholemeal and to be honest with the training and cardio its no problem. I've noticed without it I have a drop mid morning. But surely that cant be down to the toast?!?! seems that way.
> 
> ...


Ah it was a post borne from jealousy 

I'm trying to shift weight so my bread is limited to 2 slices a week at weekends with Peanut Butter on Toast lol. I can't do running/walking/cycling so have to watch what I eat moreso than when I could do more cardio lol

I'm pretty clueless on my diet and stuff so just got all my knowledge from reading/advice here to get me on the right track.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Same here when it comes to dieting. I never had to worry, do now. I say that about toast but I have a new diet to start, one that is proven instead of working my own out. I will implement that Monday and will post it up so you can see.

Must be hard for you mate, I thought I had it hard. Between us we should be able to sort each other out!

Starting Pictures Added to Original Post!! :whistling: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You've got a fair amount of muscle under the fat mate. Not too bad :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice one glass back keep plugging away pal !!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bambi & Flinty - Cheers Gents - Nice comments, I will make sure that I earn them ;-)

*Thursday 3rd February 2011*

Legs day today, I will be going to the gym about 7pm. First legs session in the gym since starting but if one part of me works, ironically its my legs. I am going to work these things hard. One thing you can be assured of is when I go to the gym I come out absolutely fcuked.

I will update with the routine we tackle and weights used.

*Diet*

Note - Up later today I had 10 hours sleep, lovely body feels so much better for it too. Approaching diet with a definite calorie defecit to shift the fat. So you will see girly **** in there like fruit and stuff you tough, fit bastards dont have to bother with. This is to keep me ticking over but limit the calories. I will still keep protein high to feed the muscles.

9am - Total breakfast shake (My protein) & black coffee *I stuck my tea spoon of creatine in the shake to get it out the way, definitely feeling I can go further after creatine use*

12pm - Mackrel tin & brown rice coffee

3pm - Protein shake, tangerine & Bannana

6pm - Main Meal - Chicken & Veg

7pm - TRAIN

8.30pm - PWO Protein shake with creatine


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I also thought there is quite a bit of muscle underneath the flabby bits .... so hopefully you'll be shaping up in no time!

One query , thinking about your broken back and your spondylosis , how are you going to approach strengthening your back muscles ? ; I'm assuming your back is now a weak point ?

Will be interested to read how your legs session went and what you did....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I wrote out an indepth reply and some how lost it! Grr!

In short - My back is actually one of my stronger areas now. Deadlifts, lunges and squats I love. No problem.

I section my back in to 3 categories. Skeletal (spine), Muscular and Nerve.

*Skeletal *- The Spine is healed the best it can be now. With AS playing a part it is starting to fuse. But the new medication I have been signed off by NICE to have will help slow that process down and turn my life around as far as pain management goes.

*Muscular* - This was the toughest section. The muscles took far longer to rectify. The always take longer than bone to heal after a serious injury and teaching them how to work again was a drawn out affair. You also have to watch for muscle re-forming incorrectly. Especially with back injuries muscles can develop an imbalance when comparing the agonist to the antagonist in a group of muscles. If I stand straight one side of my back/shoulder seems slightly raised, this is due to muscle re-building in a different form than to an undamaged area.

*Nerves *- Nerves are like a Woman, there is no pleasing them when they are ****ed off. The only thing to help here was medication but thankfully now I am out of the woods as far as nerve complaints go. There was a time when I could be walking along and my nerves would just stop working and I would literally short circuit and fall over. It happened so often my mates used to make a joke of it.. I would walk along... BANG... I hit the deck and my mates would say "Where is he, where is the sniper?!" Funny times.

If we push all that aside and think about Ankylosing Spondylitis (My spine fusing) this is where my medication comes in. I take a decent anti inflammatory and a really good pain killer, this is to help through the night so I can sleep as long periods still crease me.

These new meds I am soon to get will put an end to that and I shouldnt suffer at all.

To answer your questions now Greshie - My approach will be to train as normal. I dont need tohold back on any areas. Reason being is at the gym you tend to exercise what I call power muscles. The big muscles strapped to our frames.

The muscles important to my back are the control muscles or 'Core' as it is known. I have done core strengthening exercises for the last 7 years daily so the muscles you cant see under my fat are actually in good condition. Even when I touch my stomach under the flab its very firm thanks for years of boring exercises.

Hopefully some of this may help your friend.

Cheers

GB


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Same here when it comes to dieting. I never had to worry, do now. I say that about toast but I have a new diet to start, one that is proven instead of working my own out. I will implement that Monday and will post it up so you can see.
> 
> Must be hard for you mate, I thought I had it hard. Between us we should be able to sort each other out!
> 
> Starting Pictures Added to Original Post!! :whistling: :cursing: :cursing:


I've always been a big lump even when I was playing Rugby matches twice a week and reasonably fit. I'm finding my new eating routine not too bad though and thus far have stuck to it more strictly than I had planned originally. I feel better eating like I am now too, no stodgy carbs and **** obviously helps!

It's annoying more than anything but I don't tend to worry about it too much, there are plenty of people a lot worse off than me about  The walking thing is most annoying and you don't realise how much you take things for granted until you can't do them, I never used to like walking anywhere before and was lazy, now I've got no choice haha

I've got to get some pics done too, I'm already 9lbs lighter so will have to get round to them this week and get them up. Hopefully I'll be in much less of a mess in 6 months


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good for you mate. good luck with it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shr3dded said:


> you cant blame an injury on getting fat mate....you should have just ate a good diet whilst being unable to exercise.


Look at you , the hero !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice analysis of everything mate and glad you've spun it around obviously took some work. Those 'boring' exercises are something I've got to get back into as well. Nothing major, just bridging and the like.

I did some pics earlier for my journal but ****ed them up so will have to do them again once I can work out how to use a camera properly


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thursday 3rd February 2011 - TRAINING

It was a legs session so we hit them good and hard.

Leg press - this is a fixed resistance machine but can nearly press the whole rack. Still finding a weight to work with but will take notes next week as I progress.

Leg Press - 1 x 10 1 x 10 1 x 10 - Progressive increase in each set - Last set just about managed to complete.

Leg Curl - 1 x 10 1 x 10 1 x 10 - Again progressively increasing in each set - Last set completed in full with whole weight rack.

Leg Extension - 1 x 10 1 x 10 1 x 10

Calf Raises - 1 x 10 1 x10 1 x 10

Finished with Squats - 1 x 10 Bar 20kg 1 x 10 40kg 1 x 10 60kg - These were killers being at the end of the workout.

Training partner had to run to play a football match!! so I did 25 mins cardio afterwards then headed off. Feeling it today!

Note - I will take notes Monday of weights I am using now I know what I should be working with.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work GB .....  sounds like a good session


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Walking like John Wayne right now... Back session tonight.. .I'm going to kill it. I am still pretty strong but control needs to increase.

*Friday 4th February 2011*

Was up at 8.30am really needing my sleep with all the training. I have been working at home the last few months and this last week my motivation for working has gone right out the window. I get what I need to get done then spend the day on this forum, so now I am like the tits who dont work! Either posting on here or watching Metallica/Pearl Jam/Chili pepper videos on you tube. What a geek.

My training really hasnt lost momentum, good its only been 2/3 weeks lol.

9am - 2 Poached Eggs, wholemeal round of toast Coffe black

12pm - Protein shake with creatine & Protein bar - **** just realise I didnt eat anything for a meal...

6.10pm (as I write) Brown Rice, 200g chicken - like a ration pack meal. Glass of water. 100mg Tramadol 90mg Arcoxia

I did some deadlifts and military presses earlier spent about 40 minutes with a light weight at home fannying around. Off to the Gym with my Brother at 7.30 going to nail the back exercises then see how my Cabage head ass can swim in the pool. Atleast this time it wont be in full fighting order with assualt vests ;-)

Pretty inspired to day by 2 people, Greshie for his discipline, drive and approach and Flinty (who I call Bigman) - Flinty speaks from experience and honest and I like that. Forum needs more people like these two. Another being nice time to eat the rest of this **** and stretch ready for the gym.

6.10 - Settling down to have my main meal before I head out. Literally brown rice and chicken, I added some cooking sauce to the chicken , a western carribean style sauce and thats it. Its hard eating it but to be honest I can crack on and pretty much eat anything.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Walking like John Wayne right now... Back session tonight.. .I'm going to kill it. I am still pretty strong but control needs to increase.
> 
> *Friday 4th February 2011*
> 
> ...


Good man, make your back have it mate, but be careful. dont want any incidents at this point of your progress ....

how are you finding your energy levels on the food that your eating mate ???

Are you counting macros or just eating a balance of thigs and seeing how you go ??

Speak soon little bro lol !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Pretty inspired to day by 2 people, Greshie for his discipline, drive and approach and Flinty (who I call Bigman) - Flinty speaks from experience and honest and I like that. Forum needs more people like these two. Another being nice time to eat the rest of this **** and stretch ready for the gym.


Aww cheers matey ... what a lovely thing to say .....  Go careful tonight .. and enjoy your swim....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I feel you on the food being boring especially when I've come from a 3 takeaways a week background 

Looks like a good leg session there, I'm just working on the 2 exercises atm (Squats/SLDL) I look a right state hobbling out of the gym after those 2 lol. Nice going though mate keep pushing on:thumbup1:

You were in the corps too I see, I was a ct in the RN for 4 years back along. It was close between the Navy and playing poker for a living as the best job going lol.

I've been hitting the sweet potato to stay away from the rice, I'm not tracking things too deeply though so not sure of the nutritional differences. I can't eat as strictly as some of these guys here can, that's some sick dedication!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Good luck mate, i have subscribed, we are at the same level nearly, i think i'm fatter than you though.


Welcome Straughany and thanks for subscribing mate. Take a seat in the lovely journal living room where we all play nice. You dont look bad in your pics at all, sure your carry extra fat like myself but we can easily blast this off with a bit of discipline and hardwork. Put it this way in a few months I am going to be clear of it, are you? Its a challenge!



flinty90 said:


> Good man, make your back have it mate, but be careful. dont want any incidents at this point of your progress ....
> 
> how are you finding your energy levels on the food that your eating mate ???
> 
> ...


Well if it isnt my main man and Big Brother the bricksh!thouse that is Flinty! How are you bigman? To answer your questions - I am finding through the day that I do struggle to keep alert and motivated. I have been paid this week simply to watch youtube videos of Pearl Jam and fanny around on the forum. Strange thing is I am really pushing it at the gym so its purely a work thing. I have got all my main work done so just chilled out the rest of the time which for me is naughty. I usually have a natural strong work ethic.

I absolutely hammered the back and I am now absolutely knackered! I dont know what Macros is mate - unless your talking about the Microsoft Excel type (Greshie will appreciate that comment lol). I am making sure I eat less than 2400 calories to be honest I am eating around 2000 if not less and I am really working hard in the gym. So the weight must shift sooner or later. If you could explain the macros theory/approach I would definitely listen mate, you alway speak sense bro.



Greshie said:


> Aww cheers matey ... what a lovely thing to say .....  Go careful tonight .. and enjoy your swim....


Your a top bloke and I admire what you're doing.



TrainingwithMS said:


> I feel you on the food being boring especially when I've come from a 3 takeaways a week background
> 
> Looks like a good leg session there, I'm just working on the 2 exercises atm (Squats/SLDL) I look a right state hobbling out of the gym after those 2 lol. Nice going though mate keep pushing on:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Hello mate - yes I was a cabbage head - passed out and falling off a cliff ended my goal of being a life long Marine. Sh!t happens. Based out of Lympstone for most of it and did stints at Arbroath and a few other locations. Atleast you werent a tie wearing bar-steward! Bloody RAF boys get all the nice scran! I remember through training we were packing atleast 6000 calories and still looked like the people that walked out of Sobibor... was ridiculous. On the food front I think there comes a point when you draw a line. Am I a Pro Bodybuilder? Nope.. do I want to be ? Nope... am I an amateur Body builder... No! So I dont need to be as strict. These Monsters are really breaking down the foods and ensuring that every ounce works for them exactly how they want it to. For me its as simple as this... consume LESS calories than 2000 with exercise and you HAVE to lose weight. Its as sure as Tax and death.... isnt it? Will soon see.

WORKOUT TONIGH

Got there and my brother decided to turn this in to a full upper body workout. Again I didnt track the weights I was pushing, took a mental note for some. But from Monday I will be tracking weights so we can all see an increase in strength.

All exercises consist of 3 sets and a warm up - After the warm up Set 1-3 get progressively heavier with Set 3 being a max effort.

Pull Overs - 3 sets of 10 (love them... like the pain feeling or arms struggling)

Chest Press (seated) - 3 sets of 10

Shoulder press (seated) - 3 sets of 10

Fly machine (delotids and chest i,e Both ways) 3 sets of 10 (killer this body starting to fatigue)

Seated Row - 3 sets of 10 (had this on a real good weight)

Tricep extension - 3 sets of 10

Upright Row - 3 sets of 10

Lats Pull down - 3 sets of 10

Smith machine - Incline Bench 3 x 10 max weight was 40kg in end (we were dead at this point)

Warm down

I really wanted to have a good long workout to keep heart rate going to burn away those calories. I wouldnt usually have this many exercises but I really wanted to grill the body on this one. Will feel it tomorrow but its all good!

Cheers all

GB


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Welcome Straughany and thanks for subscribing mate. Take a seat in the lovely journal living room where we all play nice. You dont look bad in your pics at all, sure your carry extra fat like myself but we can easily blast this off with a bit of discipline and hardwork. Put it this way in a few months I am going to be clear of it, are you? Its a challenge!
> 
> Well if it isnt my main man and Big Brother the bricksh!thouse that is Flinty! How are you bigman? To answer your questions - I am finding through the day that I do struggle to keep alert and motivated. I have been paid this week simply to watch youtube videos of Pearl Jam and fanny around on the forum. Strange thing is I am really pushing it at the gym so its purely a work thing. I have got all my main work done so just chilled out the rest of the time which for me is naughty. I usually have a natural strong work ethic.
> 
> ...


Hi matey, Macros is just concerning your food plan pal..

For instance it looks like your trying to stick to 2000 calories per day, so your macros (MACRONUTRIENTS) within that 2000 calories are the make up of it IE protein/carbohydrates/fats.. the main sources we try to look at..

So within your 2000 calories per day you want so much % of that coming from

*Protein -* (this builds muscle and repairs muscle fibres after you have ripped them in the gym) making you stronger and bigger.so you need plenty of this going in you ... try for 1 gram per pound of bodyweight..

*Carbohydrate* - (this is your bodys fuel source, like a bit of an instant energy hit) Too many carbs that arent bineg used by your body will store themselves in your body and eventually turn into fat, so you need just enough carbs to fuel your workouts and lifestyle but not to excess mate.

*Fats* - (these are essential for your body to actually make things work it regulates metabolism, and also good fatty meals provide better energy and will make you feel fuller longer)

That is a very basic bit about macros mate , there is tons of information on it that i wont go into as i dont know loads about it but enough to know whats important...

So basically get loads of protein in your diet within your calories... Thats ultimate

Then use fats to make up most of your other calories mate.

Then carbs just to keep your instand energy there throughout the day without excess....

you follow that and stay within your calories for what your doing and the weight will tumble off (FAT THOUGH) not muscle .....

Hope this helps...

And as for your session last night by the looks of it a big big session pal.... dont be to eager to do to much mate as that looks far too much in one training session. i know how you feel you want to blast it out, you feel good and it makes you feel better..

Its not always more is best though pal. sometimes less is better...

Dont want to sound negative mate cos your doing great and it also pee's me off when people have a dig at something i felt i wanted to do, just a bit of friendly advice to let ya know not to ALWAYS think like that (not saying you will) just dont want you to go down that road... lol

There is a lad at my gym comes in 4 days per week only ever trains chest ,arms serious everyday, and same exercises... and unfortunately about the same weights now for well over 8 months .... and although he looks like its decent hard muscle, will never get bigger or stronger...

Keep up the good work brother , anything else i can help you with i will try matey, and if i cant there are 100s on here that will X


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hello mate - yes I was a cabbage head - passed out and falling off a cliff ended my goal of being a life long Marine. Sh!t happens. Based out of Lympstone for most of it and did stints at Arbroath and a few other locations. Atleast you werent a tie wearing bar-steward! Bloody RAF boys get all the nice scran! I remember through training we were packing atleast 6000 calories and still looked like the people that walked out of Sobibor... was ridiculous. On the food front I think there comes a point when you draw a line. Am I a Pro Bodybuilder? Nope.. do I want to be ? Nope... am I an amateur Body builder... No! So I dont need to be as strict. These Monsters are really breaking down the foods and ensuring that every ounce works for them exactly how they want it to. For me its as simple as this... consume LESS calories than 2000 with exercise and you HAVE to lose weight. Its as sure as Tax and death.... isnt it? Will soon see.
> 
> GB


Freak accident then mate sorry to hear it, I actually spent a year working in the Band Service HQ at Nelson in Pompey. The guys in the office were Bootnecks though not Bandies, was a great time and probably the best job I had the whole time I was in lol. I was based at Chicksands in Shefford for a while which was a Tri-Service base with loads of RAF there and the food was **** there too!!

Yeah I'm just the same, eating less **** and keeping a rough count of calories. As long as I'm dropping weight then it's all good in my eyes. Now I'm on the road again I'll not slip off like I did before, I got down to 14stone a couple years back and was heading back to the 18stone I was at xmas this year!! Best of luck to both of us although you're closer to getting there than I am atm :tongue:

Solid workout last night too btw, no wonder you're feeling it today!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hi matey, Macros is just concerning your food plan pal..
> 
> For instance it looks like your trying to stick to 2000 calories per day, so your macros (MACRONUTRIENTS) within that 2000 calories are the make up of it IE protein/carbohydrates/fats.. the main sources we try to look at..
> 
> ...


Great post Flinty I've just copied that into a word doc and pasted to my desktop lol. Breaks it down in more simplistic terms for a noob like myself reps to you!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Guys - Thanks for the posts.

Brill post Flinty I will definitely take note on the diet and ensure I am getting the right Fats and Carbs along with the protein. I am flagging a little during the day so I think I maybe lacking carbs a little.

Also very true on training front, I wont usually over do it like that I just wanted to really put a session in ready for a nice resting weekend. It was almost a circuit training session!. Monday starts with an actual routine that I will be recording weights alongside now that I know what I am capable of. Thanks for the watchful eye though mate much appreciated!

I went down Saturday about 1pm and spotted for my brother while he did some arms work - I held off as I was resting as far as weights went. We then hit the pool for some cardio work and it always helps with DOMS so a swim for about 30-40 minutes and blasted a few lengths out.

Starting to notice my shape is changing which is a good thing. Starting to get more shape to my arms and shoulders and a shocker today. I dont like clothes shopping it bores me but I needed some jeans so went off to pick some up and I can get myself in to 32 inche waste jeans... this totally suprised me as at the beginning of all this I taped my waist (at flabbiest part) at 36 inches and I usually take a 34 inche pant as a minimum so I am seeing the weight loss already. What makes things even more interesting is in the just over 2 weeks of training I have put on 4lb in weight... yet lost inches so I think thing are working for me! Massive boost of confidence to an already confident fatty like me. I am going to nail this big time!

Diet was OK over the weekend, hard to stick to with the plans I had but I did OK I think. Had a poker night Saturday I find it easy not drinking and have not since Christmas so sticking to that. No biggie for me as I only enjoy Bourbon so easy for me to say no. I knew poker would be a long night so I picked up some Monster energy drink to keep me alert and awake. Not the best for calorie intake but boosts metabolism and its better than ale. I have never not won money I have always placed first or second. I was second to go out but bought back in to come back and win the lot. Thats £150 in my pocket which paid for those jeans and the Mrs managed to somehow spend the rest.

Sunday a day of rest, went for a walk (few miles) with the family and maintained a calorie deficit diet. Looking forward to the week so I can get back to exercising. I think I am going to hit cardio in the morning before breakfast this week to see if I can speed this fat loss up. I will keep you posted.

Bed time for me now, Hitting Back workout tomorrow so will post then.

Cheers

Glassback!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice going mate good that things are taking shape, always nice when you can see change isn't it. Makes you even more focused to crack on and achieve the goals!!

I've been hitting the chocolate today while watching the superbowl but I've eaten ok on the whole this weekend again so am happy enough. Will findout how much damage I've done tomorrow at weigh in:lol:

Nice result at the poker mate always good to bink especially in a home game with your mates lol. Quite a coincidence but I was watching my mate in a comp online last night and saw the alias 'Glassback' in a tourney playing. Do you play much online or just bash your mates up?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good weekend by the sounds of it glassback, nice one matey...

Look forward to hearing about your week mate. give us your diet today as well just for a look ..

speak later , im decorating all day today fvckin hate it lol X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning Gents -

TrainingwithMS - Hello mate - I think a little bit of what you like is needed and is good for you mentally. Like I've said, we are not professional bodybuilders which is a blessing as it means we can have little cheats that keep us mentally happier and keeps things a little easier. Otherwise we would simply eat all the boring stuff and give up after 2 weeks.

I dont or havent played online for a while now, last time I played online was about Nov 2007/8 and won 2k on a free role on Party Poker... didnt even realise how far I had got, went on for hours lol. I should play more I am pretty good. My mates are all pretty good which is nice but I am suprised they have not started to play without me! I am always slightly dubious about playing online, I like table player and getting under the skin of other players. ha!

Flinty - Oh dear decorating.... cant stand the sh!t mate. But good luck! ha!

*Monday 7th February 2011*

*Diet*

9am Black coffee 1 sugar (Needed a kick this morning)

10am Porridge oats with semi skimmed milk Protein shake

1pm Brown rice chicken

3pm Protein shake with creatine OR Protein bar

5-6pm Main Meal - Chicken or Fish with vegatables and rice

7pm TRAIN

9pm PWO Shake Protein with creatine

*Training*

Back Session tonight - I am taking notes of the weight so the numbers tonight should mean more to you lot. Will update tonight.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Starting to notice my shape is changing which is a good thing. Starting to get more shape to my arms and shoulders and a shocker today. I dont like clothes shopping it bores me but I needed some jeans so went off to pick some up and I can get myself in to 32 inche waste jeans... this totally suprised me as at the beginning of all this I taped my waist (at flabbiest part) at 36 inches and I usually take a 34 inche pant as a minimum so I am seeing the weight loss already. What makes things even more interesting is in the just over 2 weeks of training I have put on 4lb in weight... yet lost inches so I think thing are working for me! Massive boost of confidence to an already confident fatty like me. I am going to nail this big time!


Congratulations matey , this is a great boost to your confidence !

Look forward to seeing how you get on tonight !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*Monday 7th February 2011*

*Training*

Training was a Back day but ended up being an upper body day with some chest stuff in there too. I tapped the weights I was using down so have included them below.

*Bench Press* 3 Sets of 8 unless otherwise stated.

1st - 50kg

2nd - 45kg

3rd - 45kg (10 reps)

Max effort - 60kg 1

Notes - Started off last week lifting 40kg getting used to the exercise so a step up, still massively off what I used to lift. Pretty sure I remember doing atleast 120kg Bar included. Maybe one day.

*Pull Overs* 3 Sets of 8 unless otherwise stated.

1st - 50kg

2nd - 57.5kg

Max effort- 65kg

*Rear Deltoid (Reverse Fly)*

1st - 50kg

2nd - 50kg

Max effort - 55kg

Note - My shoulder twinged on the first set even after a good warm up hence same weight on second set and a max effort on last.

*Fly*

1st - 60kg

2nd - 70kg

Max effort -87.5kg

*Lat Rows (Cable machine) *

1st - 60kg

2nd - 65kg

Max effort reps - 65kg 13 reps

Notes - 65kg is max weight on this machine, bit soft bearing in mind a weakling like me can lift it all so we increased the reps and went for max reps on tired arms.

*Military Press*3x10

15kg

Note - Was frazzled at this point, just making sure I tired them out good and proper.

Finished off with some squats out of interest of what weight I could manage without going daft.

*Squats*

1st - 15kg (a warm up)

2nd - 60kg

3rd - 90kg

I am definitely going to feel this tomorrow. I am looking forward to losing this weight and eating a bulking type diet i.e to build muscle as I think having the calories in me will help me lift heavier. Wishful thinking maybe but for now I like to think it will help! lol

Cheers

GB


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Why did you start at 50kg ya numpty? Stuff like shoulders you should do a decent warm up to get some blood flowing in the area. Anyway received your PM sent one back


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha 'numptey' - I did a set with a light weight around 20kg and then 35kg as a warm up which was really pretty light.. we had already done plenty of shoulder work. I felt warm and good to go, the twinge caught me out.. checking my notes I got the twinge on the second set hence 50kg twice.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback mi old cocker how you doing, just looking at your session yesterday and im a little bit confused. so correct me if im wrong

You were doing a max of 60 kg bench press, and a max of 55 kg rear delt ??? and your flys were a lot more than your bench ????

Something is not quite adding up there mate , are you sure your not getting weights and lifts mixed up pal... if your doing 85 kg flys i would say that your probably lifting nearly twice as much weight as 99 % of people on this board ??? re check your weights and lifts pal just so we dont get confused..

For example i do 4 sets of 15 bench press up to 105 kg

my incline db flies are about 20 - 27.5 kg dumbells at absolute best .

Not having a go i just trying to work it out in my mind pal lol..

Well done on the session anyway matey x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Flinty -

So we are on the same song sheet the fly was the resistance machine fly and not with dumbbells. Still talking weight it does seem different but with the seated fly its easier for me as its less pressure on back back than the bench press.

My brother can do 110kg on the fly machine so I think thats right mate. That said if you put me on a bench with dumbbells I would'nt be doing that weight there so I can see where you're coming from.

I think my bench press would have been better if I went for max weight first but to be honest I am less about hitting max weight and more about tearing these muscle fibers.

Good spot though Flinty shows you are watching! ha

*Tuesday 8th February 2011*

I think today is going to be a rest day. This was not planned but we hit it hard yesterday for good reason and I need an early night for a supposed trip to London with work. Will update things here later.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Morning Gents -
> 
> TrainingwithMS - Hello mate - I think a little bit of what you like is needed and is good for you mentally. Like I've said, we are not professional bodybuilders which is a blessing as it means we can have little cheats that keep us mentally happier and keeps things a little easier. Otherwise we would simply eat all the boring stuff and give up after 2 weeks.
> 
> I dont or havent played online for a while now, last time I played online was about Nov 2007/8 and won 2k on a free role on Party Poker... didnt even realise how far I had got, went on for hours lol. I should play more I am pretty good. My mates are all pretty good which is nice but I am suprised they have not started to play without me! I am always slightly dubious about playing online, I like table player and getting under the skin of other players. ha!


Yeah I'm with you there, think it's a good job there's no more superbowl until next year and I'll curb my chocolate bingeing lol. Still I dropped a bit this week so it's all good even if only 1lb. I'm sure we'll get there in the end and as you said long term is the goal. Eating perfectly for a short while will ultimately lead to failure for most and a little of what you fancy will do the job!

Ah right I thought it was too much of a coincidence for that to be you, always nice to win a chunk in a freeroll. I never had the patience for them and only used to play the Leaderboard Freerolls on Ladbrokes which were weekly for the top 150 players in tourneys for the week. Online used to be my bread and butter but I'm glad I don't have to do it anymore, the hours were crushing and there'd be so many nights out and stuff I'd miss with friends because I was grinding.

I much prefer live too and only play now when I go away to festivals for bigger comps, I get a couple comps in when I go to Vegas for the WSOP each summer as well still. My mates have games very infrequently although sometimes we'll play in the pub on a Sunday when there is a few of us out to watch football. I miss out now that I'm on the wagon though and avoiding the drink, nothing sweeter than winning your friends money though :lol:

Nice workouts this week so far, no doubt you're feeling it!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright Flinty -
> 
> So we are on the same song sheet the fly was the resistance machine fly and not with dumbbells. Still talking weight it does seem different but with the seated fly its easier for me as its less pressure on back back than the bench press.
> 
> ...


Ok mate, like i say i wasnt tying to trip you up i was just going to marvel at you db flying with 87 kg lol... , dont know what a fly machine looks like though but never mind lol....

Keep up the good work matey !!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Bro - Nah I know you were not trying to trip me up! Your all help mate. Yes fly machine - you sit facing away from the thing and pul your arms in to the chest. Like a fly dymbell but sat up. Easier in the sense you dont have to control the weight like dumbells - easier for me at the moment.

Ha 87kg dumbells.. maybe one day.. ha!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright Bro - Nah I know you were not trying to trip me up! Your all help mate. Yes fly machine - you sit facing away from the thing and pul your arms in to the chest. Like a fly dymbell but sat up. Easier in the sense you dont have to control the weight like dumbells - easier for me at the moment.
> 
> Ha 87kg dumbells.. maybe one day.. ha!


you mean pec deck mate ???


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Like this mate - http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fly+resistance+machine&view=detail&id=41CA89180DF59B59E6EFD17C95D798515137519E&first=1&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Like this mate - http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fly+resistance+machine&view=detail&id=41CA89180DF59B59E6EFD17C95D798515137519E&first=1&FORM=IDFRIR


yeah a pec deck lol.. i will let ya off then mate hehe !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry Flinty I am not down with the kids and terms of today! ha!

But --->>> I really need some advice.

I am losing weight and firming up thats all great but it hit me earlier when I was measuring out chicken and counting calories.

*Why am I doing this?*

Answer - To look bettter BUT I am limiting my calories in such a way that I am not building muscle or mass and thats really what I want. Sure I am carrying fat at the moment but I dont look bad in clothes and all i really want to do is get stronger and a little bigger. At the moment I am going to the gym hitting it hard as I have documented but I am going to the gym and not feeling stronger and alot I think is down to diet I am going in on low fuel as I am counting calories etc. My brothers are getting stronger and I think this is becasue they are aiming more so for getting stronger rather than looking better. I think I should be doing the same...

So with this in mind - should I carry on with the calorie deficit type diet or start trying to bulk up some? At the end of the day I am not a bodybuilder, I dont intend to be I just want some better size like most on here.

Surely I could add size I want and then cardio to burn anything off?

Some considered answers would be really well received.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Sorry Flinty I am not down with the kids and terms of today! ha!
> 
> But --->>> I really need some advice.
> 
> ...


Mate a lot of people on here will tell you not to worry about your diet at all for first 3 months or so of training, just keep eating as you were but change diet only to have enough protein... then train hard at the gym, get all your newbie gains in the first 3-4 months and then start to look at were you ant to go from there..

Bit like me really i wanted to be cut up when i started as i was fat, but now im getting down in weight , i feel like i want to be massive and strong lol.. so i need the extra food to grow, then in 3 months time i will asses where i am at ... thing is if i just cut cut cut, there will not be a lot of me left if you know what i mean, dont know if its same for you.. i think everyone that just starts out should not worry about diet, just increase protein and smash the fvck out of a good routine, then after 3-4 months review your goals and at least you will have some good muscle to cut down to or you may wanna keep on building for another few months...

Im in same boat as you now mate, do i continue to lose weight, or just blast the protein and food and try and become beastly then cut in a few months ...

So im becoming beastly and taking the pro hormones to make that happen....

hope this helps !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems good advice from Flinty GB ... do the bulking and then cut ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Obviously dont use it as a reason to absolutely pig out mate, just eat whatever it is you nromally would, but cut back a little on the bad foods (you know what they are), and increase protein, apart from that eat however you did before , and like i say train hard and heavy mate, 15 - 20 minutes cardio 4 times per week or after your weights session, nothing intense just some steady stuff to keep the blood flowing.. you will see mega changes quite soon . like i say your main growth always comes in the first 4 months (anyone) as long as your training hard. these are called newbie gains. make the most of these as you will struggle to gain likethis again in your career unless your hitting the aas hard and training like a demon !!!!

enjoy brother !!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah that makes sense gents thanks. I hear what your saying Flinty. I will still eat clean I just think I will eat more protein and more carbs on training days so I will have more energy to attack the gym. Will give this a run out and see how I do. I am doing well now just think I am starving the body when it wants to grow!

Did a shoulder routine last night after my shoulder was iffy last week and it went really well. Actually getting much stronger in shoulders which is good. Also hit some core exercises which done properly crease anyone, just as my brother found out.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

drop us your shoulder routine up mate !!!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi glassback,just popping in and saying hi..........You say you are 26.....but if you broke you back at 22 then in 2004 you started to walk again that for me would make you around 29ish or you broke you back at 19......I just can't work that bit out....You say you were v.fit and strong before.....How long had you been training the first time and what sort of weight were you at...For me i would not tell any one what to do.....I just give ideas and what i've seen with my eyes and tried my self...

For me seeing what i've read.......Can you remember what you did for the first time training,if so surly that worked before like you said.....and once you get to that point,then you can try other ways to get to the next level....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Nogger,

I can see what has confused you. I broke by back in 2003 at age of 20 - not long turned 20 not 22 although I may have got dates wrong as I didnt consult my diary when writing a journal online. I am 27 on the 22nd of February.

I was very fit and strong before breaking my back, I was a royal marine and they dont exactly take those un-fit or strong. Before joining I was a good runner, swimmer and played alot of sports but all training was geared towards sports or performance not bodybuilding or strength gaining as I already had a decent level of both.

I have never before this been overwight or had to start from scratch and that is what I am doing now. So when it comes to going in the gym I find it very difficult to gauge what I should do, how I should do it. I learned alot about training during my time in for forces but physical training is done very differently, gym equipment is used mainly in freetime or for rehabilitation exercises. Any training as in physical training is done on courses, team exercises, rope work, drill etc and body weight drills.

Remembering also I was a kid when I was doing all this, body grows and adapts quicker, its in a growing state plus your hormones are certainly making themselves known and everything is easier then.

Training in a gym with a condition I have now is masively different to me training at what was arguably my peak with different methods.

I noticed you wrote elswhere that people without a good conditon cant give or shouldnt give advice - this to me is false. I could introduce you to a mate who is blind and wheelchair bound and I bet he has forgot more about training than we know.. he'd also grill us all on pull-ups! lol.

Does this answer your questions?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

No i did not write that.....i said people love to tell other people how to do this and that ..e.g how they should train and diet and when they start a journal some times they look like sh.t and it makes me laugh(read again then you can... sorry)...I broke my best mate back with a jet ski when i was 22 and i paralysed him......That why when i read some thing i take my time.........And with your journal it brought that memoires back.....Also my uncle and his wife were blind.....My uncle at birth and his wife at 10 years old..which as made me be amazed at the things they could do..(you really made a big fvcking mistake with the sh.t of a reply you gave back........thank you so much)am fvcking shaking were anger to how you can't read probably.......And no it does not answer my question..not the way of how it should of been replied....... Unreal.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nogger said:


> No i did not write that.....i said people love to tell other people how to do this and that ..e.g how they should train and diet and when they start a journal some times they look like sh.t and it makes me laugh(read again then you can... sorry)...I broke my best mate back with a jet ski when i was 22 and i paralysed him......That why when i read some thing i take my time.........And with your journal it brought that memoires back.....Also my uncle and his wife were blind.....My uncle at birth and his wife at 10 years old..which as made me be amazed at the things they could do..(*you really made a big fvcking mistake with the sh.t of a reply you gave back........thank you so much)am fvcking shaking were anger t*o how you can't read probably.......And no it does not answer my question..not the way of how it should of been replied....... Unreal.


You need to go and have a lie down pal, your breast milk is obviously kicking in mate..

what you having a go at glassback for he didnt turn your family blind or paralyse your mate ... its his journal so if you dont like how it sounds mate fvck off out of it !!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nogger - I wasnt trying to offend. You should re-read my post without the aggression. Yours made sense until you got angry, I didnt even see that coming! The whole reason for me doing this journal is for people who damage their Spine, nervous system or have Ankylosing Spondylitis to be able to over come it.

I could apologise for inadvertently annoying you but to be honest with you snapping like that my response is the least of your worries.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

So it ok for some one to say some thing which is wrong.....to make them look bad...would you not react the same, am sure that why you have reply so quick..Again i did not say am having a go turning my friend and family blind and paralysed....He made it look like am saying people with problem, i don't care about... wow


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nogger - I havent a Scooby-Doo of what you are going on about. No hard feelings mate lets crack on with training and helping each other.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Nogger - I wasnt trying to offend. You should re-read my post without the aggression. Yours made sense until you got angry, I didnt even see that coming! The whole reason for me doing this journal is for people who damage their Spine, nervous system or have Ankylosing Spondylitis to be able to over come it.
> 
> *I could apologise for inadvertently annoying you but to be honest with you snapping like that my response is the least of your worries.*


Dont worry about it mate, i think he is coming down off the Tren lol.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Please chaps , don't fall out... reading through the posts I'm sure no offence was intended on either side , sometimes when writing threads points come across in a way that wasn't meant ... so have a cyber handshake , say sorry to each other , and move on .... ( I am of course being totally selfish because I rely on both of you for support and advice in my own journal and I don't want you to be at loggerheads ..... )


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Very good words - I am alittle lost in a purple haze of confusion. But I am busy stuffing face with chicken and brown rice and getting ready for a serious legs session tonight.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

You are right, it was an over reaction of guilt i have had to carry..sorry i now you don't like swearing.....its not me and its not big........Good luck with your training......I have loads of ideas based on training if you ever get to that sticking point with your training....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Nogger - Im sure I will hit that point very soon and I will definitely need wise heads for help. Thanks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right lets get this back on track - Diet has been good. No problems with that will keep posting my training and weights up for my own benefit as a record.

Shoulder routine Wednesday 9th Feb 2011

I wanted to hit the shoulders again to see how they did after a twinge I had. I got some sound advice from Bambi (cheers mate) on warming up and exercises for strengthening. Well my shoulder was fine so either these worked or I'm being a tart... I think its a bit of both.

I am quite a *** when it comes to injuries now.. I always push myself but if I feel a pain I stop, I have to. I just cant afford to risk going backwards.

I was storing the weights and exercises on my phone and wit getting a new one yesterday I lost the data from training Thursday. In short it was based around strengthening and consisted of Cable external rotations, face pulls with a rope and a broomstick stretch which seemed really effective.

To keep this up-to-date we (me and my Brother) hit legs yesterday with some squats thrown in.

Thursday 10th Feb 2011

Leg Press

Leg Curl

Leg Extension

Calf raises

Squats - Warmed with bar - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Was a good workout - then went to the punch bag and knocked 10 bells of sh!t out of it. We did 30 seconds rounds for half an hour. In the end I was fanny tapping it like a girl, would have been good to watch.

Rest day today - Body feels worked and although the squats were not heavy I am really happy in how my back has responded.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session by the sounds of it ... I think you are wise to take note of any twinges that are not muscle stress (in fact everyone should) Bit of a sod you lost the weights sets and reps info ... as it would be good to chart your progress....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Its on my other phone and becasue the application is a Blackberry one it didnt come over to my phone. But I shoul dbe able to retrieve it linking the thing to my laptop. Not all is lost! Will check it out tonight as I have spent far too much time on this forum! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah i wanted to see your shoulder routine matey ..

well done on everything else though pal, you just eating your normal food now minus too much crap. plus protein or are you still sticking to a plan ??? how did your energy feel , looking at your session and how you worked it you look like your energy was back on top form ?? food related do you think

keep us posted brother !!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Training today?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Bambi

Yes training today. Back day today.

But to cover off Saturday - We did a chest and arms day with some noticeable gains in strength which is nice.

*Saturday 12th Feb - Chest and Arms*

Warm Up

Bench press 3 sets of 10 - 45kg 55kg 60kg - Set of 10 negatives

I nailed the 60kg after last week struggling with a single rep. Now apart of me thinks "brill, great gain in strength" othe rpart thinks "Maybe tired last week". So bit of both but going in the right direction.

Bicep Curls - 21s with EX bar 30kg (Including bar)

Cable pull downs - 3 sets of 10 45kg (Guessing at weight as its not in phone, need to take a pad!)

Seated press - 3 sets of 10

Fly - 3 sets of 10

Doesnt look like much on here but that creased me. Feel fine now though which is all good. I need to take a pad and pen along as me tapping it in to my phone isnt working, especially with this new touch screen thing I have.

Feel much stronger all round and its noticebly easier stand for longer periods and walking, if I was on un-even turf it could be slightly painful every now and then, this doesnt happen at all now.

I still take my painkillers and anti inflammatory meds before bed which are needed. I think with the amount of exercise I am doing it would make sleeping uncomfortable if I didnt take them before sleeping.

All going well so far though. Diet is good, I am eating clean although had pasta last night and just felt bad even though it was chicken pasta with all the carbs on a non training day.

Will make sure I nail the back session tonight.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi GB , great to hear your workout was good , you sound really positive too which is half the battle , and great that the workouts are improving your resilience walking and standing.

Also good to hear it's not just oldies like me who get all fingers and thumbs with their touch screen 'phones :cursing: ... What I have is a printed spreadsheet with all the exercises and target weights listed and then I mark down the actuals .. mind you still get in knots when I can't decipher my scribble afterwards...

So good luck for tonight ....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Greshie - Nah it isnt just you, although I dont think 53 is old. Not at all, I can honestly say I bet like for like I am older than you in how I live day to day so age is purely a number.

That said, I work in IT too, very complex stuff and I get all mixed up with a bloody phone. The phone is outstanding but jesus, its hardwork at times.

I am very positive, for once I can exercise and not be crippled for a week afterwards. I remember being in a crappy plastic lined bed in a hospital thinking, I might never walk and wishing I'd wake up an old man so I didnt have to exist for much longer not walking. Sounds extreme but I did, but I also drempt about training again and now I'm doing it I am over the moon.

Good shout on spreadsheet. I am going to take a pad along and keep it for all my exercises as its annoying me that I cant remember or havent recorded them properly so it must be annoying those who check my journal and want to see number progress!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha phones are a nightmare, I wouldn't be without my Nokia it's the nuts haha!!

You've cracked on really well and the walking thing I can relate to for sure, I'm not much good at standing for long and walking anywhere is an absolute nightmare. There are the perks I get though like not having to queue at US immigration or airports lol. I get frustrated enough at myself so I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you, amazing what you have managed to achieve mate congrats!!

I've got a pad I record every exercise/weight and rep on it definitely helps and is good for reference. It's a pain carrying it around with you in the gym but the pros far outweigh the cons that's for sure. Especially when you've now got a sieve for a memory like me 

Hope tonight goes well mate gl!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*Monday 14th February*

*Back/Shoulder*

Exercises -

Pull Over - 57.5kg, 65kg, 72.5kg (7) (Bracketed number is reps completed)

Seated row - 50kg, 57.5kg, 65kg

Seated Press - 40kg, 40kg, 40kg (8) Slight twinge in ribs on second set - weaker area for me.

T Bar Upright row - 70kg, 70kg, 75kg

Lower back (resistance machine where you push a padded bar backwards from a seated position)

65kg, 70kg, 75kg

Dead Lifts - 40kg, 50kg, 50kg - First time doing these in gym so took it easy, felt really good.

Doesnt look like much but I was really knackered after this session.

*Next step - *

So here is the new idea. I think I am going to give Keto a go. Its something I never thought I would do but after seeing J1mmyTT's progress it inspired me. He had alot less weight to lose than me so it should be even easier for me? ha, hope so!

I have ordered a Blood Glucose Monitor to check my blood readings and some decent scales for the bathroom so that I can document weight accurately for the journal. I am more interested in inch loss so will be tape measuring myself too along the way.

Its quite a radical idea Keto when you check it out. Increase in fats, Protein and as little as possible on the Carbs. Problem is I LOVE Pasta! So that should be tough as hell.

Initial plan is to spend the next 14 days with little as no carbs apart from extracts in foods I eat that we cant do anything about, and in the next few days my Blood Glucose Monitor should be here and I can test myself to see if I am in the zone that is Keto.

I am open to critic on this as it is new to me. I will be posting my meals (bear with me tomorrow as I am in London with work) but will update as I go. Training wont change apart from some cardio in the mornings on an empty Glassback.

Will be tough so lets see what we can do. Will updat emy back workout later on when the Lady is back.

Cheers

GB


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's worth a try matey , keto has been around along time and plenty on here swear by it ....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Updated my weights session from Yesterday -

Greshie - Hi Mate, will give it ago and see how it works.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

No gym tonight just got back from London, I hate the place. Gym tomorrow for a chest or legs session. Can't wait. Going shopping for keto food this week in prep for start at weekend.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Well a big thump to the gut - Got a letter from the hospital after all the tests I have had for these magic meds I am supposed to get and have been told it has to go through an Exception board. To say I am fcuking fuming is as much an understatement as saying Vietnam was a fight over a spilt pint.

But push that aside for a minute. They also comment my cholesterol is I quote "On the high side of 5.7" - How?

Now I know there are genetic factors but OK I am overweight but I am not fat. I am not a fat inactive lump. I train 4 times a week, I eat healthy, I dont smoke or drink. Never had to understand what cholesterol is as I have never needed to. I am really annoyed.

Will see what this exceptions panel say, some fcuking goobers that dont even know me and go from there with regards to the meds. I am going to reseach the cholesterol thing but I am certain it means kicking the idea of Keto as thats all fats etc and I dont want to go down that route if I need my bloods re-testing.

I might just hit a low fat diet as I have been doing but limit the eggs as I do eat alot of them. Right enough rambling like a knob... any advice welcome.

To top it off I have to go to a ****e wedding do tonight that I dont even want to go to. When all I really want to do is go and smash the sh!t out of the punch bag.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Shout at me if you like , but what is an 'Exception Board' ?

Do your research on the Cholesterol ... is this the first time you've had a reading ? and do a google on high cholestrol and keto ... looks like you'll be ok on the Keto diet .....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Exception board is when a group of idiots on a Primary Care Trust who dont know you look at your stats, Age, conditions and how much you earn to workout if its worth giving you meds that will keep you active. But this cholesterol may put a spanner int he works apparently as it will impact the magic meds I could have.

Im way past caring now.

I havent thought about googling Keto on high cholesterol becasue surely the amount of fats you will be intaking can only be a bad thing for High Cholesterol. I think i'd sooner cut out all fat as much as possible (which I have done anyway).

I have been told not to get wound up by this as it was not a fasted blood test - meaning theyre not very accurate when you have been eating and then had blood taken.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well good luck with the Exception Board , other than the Cholesterol I would have thought all the other factors would be in your favour....

And do your research on Keto and High Cholesterol ... this link looks a fairly balanced discussion , even though it doesn't conclude one way or the other ... http://www.free-workout-plans-for-busy-people.com/dangers-of-low-carb-diets.html


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright guys - Checking in with some updates on workouts.

Trained Chest on Saturday - had a busy weekend so was in nice and early. Noticed a distinct lack of strength which I couldnt explain.

Noting the main exercises here to save some time here -

*Saturday 19th Feb*

Chest

Bench Press - 50kg 60kg (6) 50 kg - 50kg 10 negatvies - Last week I nailed 60kg. Weird.

*Sunday 20th Feb*

Legs

Squat - 40kg set of 10, 50kg set of 10, 60 kg set of 10.

My legs can handle this fine, my back feels strong to but afterwards and next day definitely an ache in spine no doubt from the compression that goes on. Love doing legs though.

Myself I have had a cold/cough for a week now which makes me feel ****ty but it isnt impacting on training.

Diet is still good, had a big sunday roast which wasnt best meal in world to have but was a family meal so couldnt refuse. :thumbup1:

Gym tonight to his the back... should be a good one will update tomorrow and may take some pictures see how I am doing.. nothing major has changed yet but I have more definition in arms and chest.

I dont expect any major changes till 4-6 months.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright folks - I am now 27 years old and thought I would take some pictures to see if there is any progress.

*Having trouble uploading others so here is 1 that uploaded OK for now*

I can see some progress, slow but sure.

Today










Start (6 Weeks ish?)










Photos are not the best, I apologise. Thelighting in my house is cool when you walk round it but for taking pictures its terrible. I have lost size everywhere other than my arms now. Fat slowly sliding away. Still got some way to go yet but I am losing the fat bulk which is good.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Definite progress there mate ... well done !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers mate - some way to go yet but I look soskinny in clothes now. Its almost going backwards to what I want but I know I have to get lean first. Having trouble uploading pictures to the forum which is no good so they will do for now. Got a shed load of work on today so going to crack on with that. No gym today as out for a meal but I will be hitting some compounds from home at lunch time.

Cheers all

GB


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*Wednesday 23rd Feb *

Not trained properly for a few days. It was my Birthday on the 22nd so was out for a meal etc. A lot of comments on my weight loss which I kind of didnt realise until I looked int he mirror properly. Its funny how your mind tells you what you will see before you actually look.

Went to the gym alone and trained back.

Pull Over - 50kg 57.5 kg 65kg

Seated Shoulder Press - 50kg 50kg 65kg

Lower Back (Unsure of name, its pushing a weight backwards from a seating position) - 70kg 70kg 70kg

Shoulder press - 35kg 35kg 35kg

For the hell of it....

Bench Press - 40kg 40 kg 40kg

Tricep cable - 25kg 25 kg 25kg

Deadlift - 60kg (rib twinge)

Last few exercises were to kind of give the whole body a little stimulus after not going for a couple of days. I was noticably weaker last night which was annoying.

A 60kg deadlift is usually very easy but after alot of stretching my first lift was fine second I had a twinge in my rib cage. This is an ancient AS related flare up area that drives me mad.

With that I stretched out well for a warm down and left. Its achy today but nothing serious.

Definitely noticing shape to arms and shoulders. Chest is actually losing size now but I think thats loss of fat as it feels firmer under the flab!

All good so far, diet is spot on definitely under 2400 calories by miles.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday for the other day .... Are you doing the Keto diet ?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Waist is looking smaller, well done man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Gents - Welcome Greenspin!

Greshie - No I am not doing the Keto just yet. I will eventually though. Going to get some blood tests out the way for this cholesterol reading then do it. Saw a Dr and she said its nothing to worry about and the fact it was a non fasted test means that its a good score as it wil be lower when fasted. So happy days. Not doing Keto but just had sausages and egg! Shhhh!

Hi Greenspin - Yes waist is smaller, noticebly in clothing. Still got love handles which need to be burned off. Going to step the CV up now do kick this up a gear.

My diet has been good but I am still making it enjoyable. For example I had sausages and egg earlier, not best foods in world. Pack of M n Ms over weekend, things to keep me alive and enjoying what I do.

So all good.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*24th Thursday Feb *

Legs workout

Did a good warm up before hand to get the back moving after thew twinge I had on Wednesday.

Leg Press - 1 x 10 1 x 10 1 x 10

Squats - Bar warm up - 1 x 10 @ 50kg - 1 x 8 @ 60kg - 1 x 6 @ 70kg - 1 x 10 @ 50kg

I staggered the weights to really tire the legs. I felt I oculd have hit alot more weight on max effort but was holding off as back still felt vulnerable.

Leg Extensions - 1 x 10 - 1 x 10 - 1 x 10 - 5 negatives

Leg curls - 1 x 10 - 1 x 10 - 1 x 10

Rest day today - going Sat morning then Sunday of to York for Anniversary, going back to where we got married for a meal and staying over. Back Monday to view a house then back to the grind Tuesday.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Going well mate good to see, fking pct are annoying as ****!! I'm meant to be having my treatment moved to the hospital where I live instead of having a 50mile round trip every month. It's taken 15 months thus far and still not been sorted out, still **** happens and hopefully they'll sort you out soon enough.

Def noticeable difference in the pics, I should really get some done myself too. I'm 1st down and want something taken while I'm still in a state for looking back on lol. I've just joined slimming world so I can look beyond chicken/steak mince and sweet potato as my staple foods :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All

Well my AS has kicked in for one last attack on me before I get some real treatment. On the plus side I was granted access to the Humira, got the letter yesterday which was brilliant news. So I am really excited about starting the new meds.

Not trained the last 4 days apart from walking as my back is really painful. It simply comes on with a massive effect on me pain wise and I have to simply sit it out. I take painkillers and NSAIDS (Anti Inflammtory meds) and wait.

I am stretching plenty and noticed some size pop on this last few days in arms and legs. Maybe resting has done me some good. First injection for new meds should be in the next week or so. Really cant wait. It should make squatting easier and any pressure on spine alot easier to handle.

Bithday part Friday night, fancy dress. Its going to be hilarious, I am going as the joker. Will throw some pictures up. Other than that a test drive for a Focus RS and Wrx STI Subaru. Currently have a diesel to keep work miles cheap but a sudden death of a friend of mine has made me wonder why I work so hard, earn a good wage and dont drive something that I enjoy massively.

Lifes far too short...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad to hear you've got the meds ... though didn't think you'd have too much to worry about ...

Life is a balance between living now and providing for the future , and is always a juggle ... but if you like cars & driving then why not have something you enjoy.. !. Had a ride in a mates old Merc over the weekend and brought back fond memories when I had one ... ....... ho hum... my next car depends on how much contract work my ex employer coughs up ...

Sometimes pays to have time off from training it seems , but I look forward to seeing how you get on once the injections kick in....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the meds mate it's always a weight off your mind when they cave and hand them over. I know I was irritable all the while I was waiting for Tysabri 

Hope things settle down for you soon and you can crack on with things again. It's always annoying when you get interrupted from a routine, although as Greshie says sometimes a little break isn't so bad.

Cars were my passion for a good while a couple years back and I was lucky enough to have 2 for a while. An Audi A8 4.2 Quattro and an MR2 Twin entry Turbo that was quite highly modded. Both sickly quick although two diff types of fast, one more refined and the other neckbreaking!!

Gotta do a little of what you like as you said on diet, we're not in for a show so have to live a little. What good is it having a pile of money when you're dead?? Treat yourself and have some of the good life :cool2:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright girls. I will now start sounding like I am on AAS as I injected today for the first time. But this was Humira. Nurse was lovely, I love nurses (in a purely honourable way). Love how they do their job for not the best pay and always do their best. Much respect.

Anyway after tests I was cleared to inject and all went well. Like a pen injection, I imagine I have just stormed a bonb bad guys base, shoot him as he fires a chemical weapon and I have 5 seconds to inject myself with the anti venom, cure thingy... and stab myself. Imagine the Pulp Fiction scene with the adrenalin. LOL.

Nothing like it really. All easy hopefully start to feel sharper now. BRING IT ON. Might give 45 commando a ring. "Do you need any fat Marines?" lmao.

Anyway I had a planned week off and went back to it. It was hard having some time off and I cut it short I think by a day but I was much stronger on return. I have also noticed that if I eat more on a training day that I can do much more in the gym so I have dropped looking at the mirror all the time and I am working off the weights I am lifting. Probably the opposite of a bodybuilder but I am more geared towards getting stronger than thinner.

Bit of a heavy lifts session after a good warm up to get back in to it. (Heavy as in the exercises rather than the weight itself)

Bench press - 10reps of 50kg - 10reps of 60kg - 15reps of 40kg

Deadlifts - 60kg x 10 - 60kg x 10 - 70kg x 10

Cable flys

Cable curls

Good warm down and done!

Took an hour (2 of us) and after the chest press and deadlifts we were very much FUBAR'd.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

keep going lad !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Cheers for the encouragement Greshie!

Felt like crap the back end of yesterday, guessing it was the injection. I will soon get used to them. No major changes yet but my ribs do feel a little easier to move and twist.

*Back session tonight* - will update tonight when I am back.

Note - I have experiemented with my diet the last few days. I have opened up what I would allow myself to eat and I have eaten more than usual (as I have been hungry) and this has had a direct improvement in the gym. I am lifting more and sets are heavier for longer. Definitely something in this. So I am going to slowly cut back on carbs and find a happy medium.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Always a big unnerving when you start a new treatment mate as you never know exactly how you will react. I read up quite a bit on the old Tysabri before I had my first load. Hopefully it's just a new chemical being introduced to the system so the body is sort of weighing it up and once you've have a few it will all settle down. Fingers crossed it will ease up all your symptoms and return you to as normal function as is possible :thumbup1:

I'm getting a bit bored of sweet potato as well so gonna have a risotto tomorrow night and just ramp up the stir fries for a bit to add some variation. I'm knocking the Dominos on the head though as I don't fancy any 2lb gains this month and want that 15stone nailed asap 

I'm just off to do back in about 1/2 an hour, how did your session go last night bud?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - cheers for the post TrainingwithMS.

Back session was really good, really strong.

Went straight in and did a decent warm up, as always.

Dead Lifts - 60kg x 10 - 60kg x 10 - 70kg x 10 PB (although only just getting in to these now)

Dumbell rows - 25kg x 10 - 25kg x 10 - 25kg x 10

Cable Rows - (Cant remember weight! will add later)

Pull downs - 57.5kg x 10 - 60kg x 10 - 65kg x 10 + 5 Negs

Did a bit of core while I was feel good and left.

Short but I am feeling it today!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice workout there mate well done, I'm liking the deadlifts too although I can't be doing 10reps in one hit. That's almost exactly the same as the one I've just done except I do BB rows.

I'm gonna be in bits tomorrow too I can already feel it setting in


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Right well I havent been around much lately but I have been working out. I am stronger at the moment although I have noticebly put on a little weight but getting bigger too. I dont mind providing I am getting stronger (main goal!)

Also bought the car I was whittering on about! Picked up a Ford Focus RS in the end in Blue so will be picking that up tonight and having some fun in it this weekend!

keep training hard guys - when work settles down some I will get back to updating this daily!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have fun with your new car....


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

keeping an eye on this! well done so far mate, can see changes.

New focus or old focus?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - Cheers for checking in.

New RS Bowen - in performance blue... if I could attach pics easily without having to save them to Photobucket first I would!

Back and Legs session tonight ao plenty of deadlifts and Squats - bring it on!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greshie collard me for not updating. I have been finding it easier updating my pad as I take it to the gym and it stays in my bag. But to sum up. I had a week of at end of march and went back alot stronger. I aim to have a week off every 3 months.

I am at the gym again tonight - Chest workout tonight. I will update when I am back.

Diet - I have opened up my diet and I have been eating more. I am not calorie watching but I am eating more clean foods and I have noticed gains in strength pretty much weak on weak since. So that is encouraging.

I have also start running 3 times a week which kind of conflicts with wanting to build strength as far as using the calories to build muscle but I have a few climbs in the diary so need to get my fitness up there.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Starting Madcows from tonight to give my training a bit more structure. I am not sure my muscles have the weight endurance in them for 5 x 5 exercises but it will be good fun progressing then plan and seeing how I do.

Will keep it posted here.

Well didnt go the gym - was phoned asking to play football for local side so shot off for some mental cardio. 5 a side football so fast stuff. Going to do some hill runs this weekend and I am at the gym tonight for a 5 x 5 session.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to see you back mate I noticed a few of the diaries I subbed too disappeared, glad you're not the 3rd one haha.

I'm just changing my routine a little too as I think it was getting a little stale and want to give my body a shock. I've shocked it the last couple weeks by feeding it full of sh1t too though which is annoying :cursing:

Interested to see how it works out with the new routine best of luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Good to see you back mate I noticed a few of the diaries I subbed too disappeared, glad you're not the 3rd one haha.
> 
> I'm just changing my routine a little too as I think it was getting a little stale and want to give my body a shock. I've shocked it the last couple weeks by feeding it full of sh1t too though which is annoying :cursing:
> 
> Interested to see how it works out with the new routine best of luck with it :thumbup1:


That's good ... MS ... you keep on at him too ... we don't want any backsliding from the man ....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gents - I promise I'm not sliding from a training perspective, but you are right.. I am sliding as far as updating this journal so I promise to update it atleast 3 times a week (days I am now training).

Hopefully the following numbers will prove the training is going well as I have made some pretty good strength gains. As above I am doing the 5 x 5 routine.

*Friday Workout *

*Bench Press* 60kg (Old PB) 62.5kg 65kg 67.5kg 70kg PB- I have no clue where this came from. I am eating better and with the lower rep range I am able to really increase weight and comfortably nail it.

*Squats* 65kg - 70kg - 75kg - 80kg - 85kg

*Deadlift* 70kg - 75kg - 80kg - 85kgPB - x (No lift - I was well maxed out at 4 lifts)

*Military press* 30kg - 40kg - 45kg - 50kg - 55kgPB

Injections for AS - The injections have kicked in well now and I dont struggle at all day to day. I can sleep without anti inflammatory or painkillers and I think this is showing in the gym now too.

I also play football once a week (will be playing tonight) and I have implemented some sprint training 3 times a week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done GB ... and glad to hear the injections are giving results ... looks like you are benefitting all round...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Greshie - I am definitelyfeeling the benefit. I feel like someone has taken elastic bands from around my legs and arms its quite weird.

Strength wise I am definitely making progress. I ma hopping with the sprint training and football I can afford to keep eating well for strong lifts and yet lose the waist and one day it will all come together.

Getting to the point now where I think a lifting weight belt will help with deadlifts and squatting. How are your lifts going?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

just psyching myself up for this morning's session ! .... Taken a while to get used to the new Oly bar and have had to drop the weights on most of the lifts , it's bizarre you would think 60kg on a lightweight 5ft barbell would be the same as 40kg on a 7ft 20kg barbell , but it isn't , must be the weight distribution I suppose. Am doing Rippetoes for a change , also trying to concentrate on form to get the max benefits from the work , but that's easier said than done!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Strict form is a must and an absolute killer on squats. I have to make sure I do squats atleast 3 days before any football or I am not playing.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow what a read

This post is insperational and makes me moaning about my slipped disc problem feel like a little girl !!!!

Your like a mordern day bruce lee, I would like to see updated pictures to see how you are physically transforming as well as the mental transfromation.

I am undergoing an experiment with EMS + training to improve strength and muscle without the risk of re-injuring myself


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome Retro Mental - Thanks for your post. It means alot.

I have been through the mill and back so I am very pleased with my recovery how ever many years it has taken. I plan on updating pictures every 6 months ideally to show decent change. There are some on here (about page 6) of some weight loss after first month or two.

What is EMS? and something I would say is a broken back is not the problem with me, it was the nerve damage. So a disc problem is just as painful (I know that sounds daft) but there is no intensity scale for nerve pain. Its either on or off.

I have literally cried in pain with my back, being totally passed the macho stage, cried out of sheer pain and frustration. Anyone with back problems I totally feel for and whether its Sciatica pain or disc problems to a broken back to me its all pain that is unbearable.

I would love to know more about your progress and story.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Glass back i totally know the feeling although mine may not be on your scale

briefly last april i was walking our dog that we only had for a few months and she was on my left side and see something, yanked me to the right and felt like she had pulled something in my back, i took a week off and it seemed to go, Stupidly i carried on doing squats and deads ( in my home gym ) without much thought on form and more about power + weigth, Done my back again !!

went to the dr's who gave me naproxin and diazipam

Few weeks latter back training and done my back, this cycle went on for a bit but was never that bad in pain until october when i was removing a concrete post and hunched right over picking it out the ground and next day i could hardly move. got MRI and 4 disc plus 1 narrowing etc etc. Had alot of pressure on sciatic nerve. through meds i managed to control it and laid off the training

In jan i had my long awaited nerve block and to be honest i was down to no meds but still no training. Had the block and in the process the surgens damaged the nerve. In more pain now than i was before

In recent months i have had tramadol, amatriptalyine and gaberpentin. Its masking it but thats all so i have changed my approach at weights which i started one month back

i am all about light weight good form but i am using EMS to pump the muscles that bit more than i can in workouts.

Basically its a slendertone / ab belt. Its electrical muscle stimulation. I have one that you but anywhere on your bod and blast it with electrical impulses which contract the muscle. Alot of people think they are gimicks and do not work but bruce lee used one before they were properly invented and toned more than anyone could ever imagine.

Aparently he broke his back doing heavy good mornings and when he got better he felt worried about putting the strain on his back again and ems is all the intesity you can stand without the weight.

My progress is slow but it is progress and yes i got out of bed and was unable to stand or bend or put my own pants on and i cried like a girl out os pain and frustration

You and others on theis site are an isperation as you have undergone someting that some peple could not come back from mentally and physically.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You pick up on a good point there. The mental aspect of an injury, becasue the mental or psychological impact is actually far greater than the physical injury. A broken leg can be repared in X amount of weeks but you will still be concerned or feel a weakness there for longer than it took to heal.

I did have a concern for a while but even now - I still fly in to tackles at football and tackle people playing rugby... the way I see it is if I train hard and smart I have to live a worry free life. Probably slightly ignorent to the injury I had but I couldnt do it any other way.

As for your injury.... I pretty much lived on Tramadol. I took 100-150mg to sleep each night and sometimes up to 300 mg through the day when I was bad. I also took it to work through pain during workouts... is this recommened? Not really... but my NHS specialist had no clue on advice and if I am honest my goals were different to theirs.

They wanted to concentrate on me being pain free I concentrated on getting me back running, playing football, climbing mountains etc. There was no way I was going to become someone who didnt train, it was apart of me so I had to get it back.

Something I cannot shout about enough is the important of stretching.... people laugh and people say " Yes its important" but dont do it. The first thing I stretch if I feel even the slightest pain or ache is my legs. If your hamstrings are tight this automatically has a knock on effect to your lumbar region. When your lumbar region is tight your thorasic becomes strained and so on.

I had problems with both my Sciatic and femoral nerve so a shooting pain down the back of my leg and the front. This helped alot... and also helped to free up the hip.






Generic stretches of the legs are brilliant... hamstring stretches a must.

Your injury is JUST as serious as mine... becasue its effecting YOUR life. So dont try and put them in to bands. Any back pain is terrible.

Are your vertabra narrowing as a result of a condition or wear and tear?

The first 2 years of my exercise and recovery was literally meds and streches. So dont rush anything. To this day my specialists have no clue as to how I have come out of this.

I put it down to strenght of mind, character and sheer determination... with copius abouts of painkillers... :lol:


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just found your thread/diary mate-nice 1..glad your doing well mate-keep up the good work and your laughing,,subscribed so I can keep an eye on your progress,,keep it up and best of luck mate,

Al...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Al. Will keep up the grind.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey brother, hows things going, not been around much lately (i know you missed me) pmsl.. hope all is going well mate you must be looking sharp by now hey ???

let me know how your getting on mate, i will catch up with your journal and see if you have been behaving

keep working hard mate speak soon X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

piriform stretches are something i am familiar with. I had 4 months physio. I tend to stretch out as much but you have reminded me that i should do my piriform more often !!!!

I will leave squats and dead alone for the moment until i have a full recovery. You say the nhs dont know much but i was lucky enought to see a private that took on a handfull of nhs and they are the best in the south, Fvcked my back right up and just point blank refuse to give me any aftercare !!!!

I am trying not to rush and just taking it as it comes but its not going to beat me. As a matter of fact i am going to beat sciatica, I am going to get it on the floor and kick its fvcking head in !!!!

I am leaving off the trams as there a bit to nice !!!! I could see myself getting right into those. I will keep an eye on your progress as i find it very interesting


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right my friends an update!!

Monday - I played football. 5 a side on a 7 aside grass pitch, got the lungs burning. I think I mentioned above that I have been roped in to playing a tournament, quite a big one. Bearing in mind it has been a good few years since playing competetively I need to sort my fitness. To be honest its not that bad, but its more the Grunt driving me than my Lungs. I am an unbelievably tough barstard when it comes to not giving up... to the point it often has a detromental affect on myself. Noticed that my turn and go speed is not what it used to be so I have employed some sprint training.

Tonight - Gym tonight hitting the 5 x 5 routine and tomorrow will be a sprints session up the hills at the back of my place. All fun.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

throw some weighted long distance lunges and bunny hops in there too


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, it taken me almost a hour to read the journal what a read....i will continue to read

keep up the good work mate.....

i soon want to start my journal but i wait for my back to recovery (Minor problem)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Right my friends an update!!
> 
> Monday - I played football. 5 a side on a 7 aside grass pitch, got the lungs burning. I think I mentioned above that I have been roped in to playing a tournament, quite a big one. Bearing in mind it has been a good few years since playing competetively I need to sort my fitness. To be honest its not that bad, but its more the Grunt driving me than my Lungs. I am an unbelievably tough barstard when it comes to not giving up... to the point it often has a detromental affect on myself. Noticed that my turn and go speed is not what it used to be so I have employed some sprint training.
> 
> Tonight - Gym tonight hitting the 5 x 5 routine and tomorrow will be a sprints session up the hills at the back of my place. All fun.


All this cardio will help keep the weight off as well as getting you fit again..... all for the good !


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck with the Footy comp m8, that's the one thing I miss the most through the MS Football and Rugby. As Greshie said it will be mustard for cutting weight and getting your fitness up :thumb:

Used to love the Sunday morning pub league football, the place where legends were made!! :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right Gents just want to apologise to my local gym for absolutely destroying it check these out for some lifts (for me anyway)

5 x 5 again..... obviously.

*Squat* 60kg (warm up) - 70kg - 80kg - 90kgPB - 100kgPB - 110kgPB (Absolutely SMASHED it)

*Dead Lift* 40kg (Warm up) - 50kg - 60kg - 70kg - 80kg - 90kgPB

*Bench Press* 40kg (Warm up) - 60kg - 65kg - 70kg - 75kgPB - 80kg (3)

*Seated Row* 50kg (Warm up) - 65kg - 75kg - 80kg - 85kg - 90kg

Absolutely nailed it, feel really strong and actually starting to look like I belong in the gym. Cheers for the support guys, love it. Keeps me going!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done matey ... three personal bests ... squats @ 110kg I'm impressed ( and feeling feeble! ...  )


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice mate! I will be following and will give it a full read tomorrow (kids broke my glasses, lol)...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gb i think for what you have done from your injury is just impressive honestly i feel humbled to have read your journal keep up the good work you are inspirational .


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Great job mate glad things are going so well!!

Squats really do me in and my clonus kicks off almost instantly so I had to leave them alone. Glad you're smashing them up though excellent m8!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Well done matey ... three personal bests ... squats @ 110kg I'm impressed ( and feeling feeble! ...  )


Hi Greshie - I am pretty chuffed too. I have noticed that 70-85kg doesnt feel heavy so I just stepped it up some. I have effectively jumped up a couple of weeks progress when compared to the 5x5 plan so I might slow myself down a little. My legs are strong, always have been... got back last night then a mate asked if I would play footballl for them - and thats tonight! haha should be interesting.

I checked your lifts I think you are shifting some good weight on them, feeble... I dont think so.



lee85 said:


> Nice mate! I will be following and will give it a full read tomorrow (kids broke my glasses, lol)...


Ha bloody kids eh! Quite a few people saying the journal reads well, I might have a read through! ha! Cheers for checking in mate.



uhan said:


> gb i think for what you have done from your injury is just impressive honestly i feel humbled to have read your journal keep up the good work you are inspirational .


Brother - this means alot. Its posts like this that for a split second take me back to the pain and frustration I felt for a split second... and then, back to reality and it makes the progress taste that bit sweeter! Cheers mate. I'm just glad I proved a nice list of people wrong. Mainly specialists!



TrainingwithMS said:


> Great job mate glad things are going so well!!
> 
> Squats really do me in and my clonus kicks off almost instantly so I had to leave them alone. Glad you're smashing them up though excellent m8!


Hey big man - Squats are pretty intense but I knew that as soon as my back could take the weight my legs would excel. I have strong legs, always have. I expected some nerve disco to be going on (Nerve disco is when nerves go mental in my legs and it looks like im dancing lol). But had nothing. I think I am well untruly benefiting from the Humira injections. I keep checking in to your journal bro - doing real well.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hey big man - Squats are pretty intense but I knew that as soon as my back could take the weight my legs would excel. I have strong legs, always have. I expected some nerve disco to be going on (Nerve disco is when nerves go mental in my legs and it looks like im dancing lol). But had nothing. I think I am well untruly benefiting from the Humira injections. I keep checking in to your journal bro - doing real well.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean, my legs were always my strongest body part which I guess in part is due to playing prop forward from about 14 onwards 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myoclonus

That's what happens with mine when I exercise, it's funny to watch I can imagine but fking annoying when you're trying to train and that coupled with the spasticity makes for fun viewing. People will be like 'are you ok man?' when they see my legs juddering about while I'm sat doing curls or something. I can normally stop it by altering the angle with which my feet are planted so it's ok. Glad that the shots are doing the business though nothing more satisfying when they try something for a problem and it works!!

Our NHS take a lot of **** but I have to say I think that on the whole they do a great job with the resources they have. I might be moved onto the Botox next after I've been to see the spasticity specialist in Poole. I always associated botox with Jordan and other vain models so never thought I'd be looking into my own botox treatments :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done mate!! I have alot of respect for you man, coming from your injury to where you are now, just mind yer rest days, lol...I will abviously be following, and when I find out how to subscribe and give reps I will...Keep up the work mate...as what other people have said,your an inspirartion and it'll remind me to shut my mouth and get on with it, lol ; )


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Brother - I grew up alot in a very short space of time during that phase of my life where everything stopped and became a mess. My life plan, career, structre and more importantly my health was all blown up in to the air and was coming down around me in bits.

Its words like yours that make me realise how far I have come and keep my engine ticking over, so thank you for taking the time to read the journal. I just hope that people who are in the same or simillar position to what I was in find this and use it as something to work towards.

6 years ago I was probably being forced to stumble along a 10 yard walk way in hospital. 4 years ago I was walking around with crutches and a huge limp. Now I am playing football, can lift weights (and they are getting heavier too), I climb mountains and I am doing a parachute jump next week (this time without a rifle!) so for me life has almost started again!

When I was diagnosed with Ankylosing Spondylitis after the break I couldnt find anyone that had the condition who could live in comfort let alone someone who had broke their back before hand. As a result I have done both and now I hope to be the light at the end of the tunnel for others with AS and Back injuries as I know how it felt when I was in the tunnel and couldnt see light atall.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your progression mate...I meant to mention that I used to work for a guy, an old Irish guy who bought and sold boats...done them up, engines an all, and he also had a fused spine, docs said to him he would be in a wheelchair by his twenties...I guess that in denying the control of this happening to your body, you somehow manage to fight back and take back the control...I worried about the old guy and when it came to getting things and lifting heavy sh1t I felt like I had to help, but he was stubborn and done it himself, lol...he was kinda a big guy, so I wouldn't argue ; ) .... He's still at the boats, and running businessess, dodgy, but still business, lol!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha Cheers Lee, good points well made mate. Now that I am pain free and I am able to train regularly I dont see myself as any different to you or Greshie etc. I mentally class myself as a normal person who is getting back to training, if I dont I will always doubt myself before I go to do my next lift, before I go in for a 50/50 tackle etc so this way I am cutting out any doubt. I live by the moto of "Motivated by the lack of doubt" and its not done me wrong so far.

Right - I played football Thursday, put 3 away which was great and fitness is right up there with the fittest in the team now which was great to feel. Hard work is paying off!

Saturday - 5 x 5 Workout - All exercises have a good warm up before hitting the sets below.

*Squats *-80kg - 90kg - 100kg - *120kgPB - 130kgPB * - Havent a clue where this came from. Just feeling really strong and feel that I only just finding my manageable weight.

*Bench* 50kg - 60kg - 70kg - *80kgPB* - 90kg (3)

*Deadlift* 70kg - 90kg - *110kgPB* - 130kg (3)

We upped the weights pretty quickly during the deadlifts as we were literally getting kicked out of the gym. Shuts at 8pm on Saturday! Bit Poo!

Big lifts for me here - I am definitely at what I think will be my max lifts for now, my plateau now that I am training consistently. Made some big gains in strength since starting, considering what 2 months ago? I was struggling with 40kg on the bench. Muscle memory... dont you love it?

Off to the Mother In Laws for a sunday roast... think I deserve it! Oh and what a belting Grand Prix, who watched it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You are steaming away well done! and you come across as really positive and happy with your progress which is good ... just keep in pushing yourself as far as you can go ..

Enjoy your roast dinner ... and no I didn't watch the Grand Prix ... was a cutting a hedge and now am sitting in the garden ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done mate...everything is looking good...now I want a sunday roast, lol!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sunday roast was belting.... The Mother In Law can really cook well, Shame her Daughter didnt absorb that trait!

Cheers for the encouragement gents - I am definitely pushing it and definitely feeling the need for rest days at the moment.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Absolute mustard mate well done, you are killing it at the moment and long may it continue!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

See we've both got updateitis over the last week mate, hope you're having a good weekend and all is well


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mate - Yes I have been real busy. Funeral Thursday and then off doing alsorts over the long weekend. I have not been to the gym for a week but I have played alot of football and even did a skydive which was absolutely awesome!

Gym tomorrow so I will update after that!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I am still about - gym I was supposed to hit Tuesday turned in to another football match. I have played football 3 times this week so I feel wrecked as I am tired, on the plus side the cardio is good. Alot of people noticing I have lost weight. Starting to notice it myself in my face. So I dont look well I look a bit thin. Yet I stil have weight to lose around the middle.

Football again tonight - 5 aside match. Everything else is holding up fine, fitness is massively improved and the hill sprinting however much its a killer has helped no end.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like you've had a manic one sorry to hear about a funeral mate :sad:

I'm sure a bit of cardio can't do any harm breaking things up a bit, chance would be a fine thing lol. I've been looking at those indoor skydives in Vegas but I don't know if I'd manage a proper one as heights have never been my thing fairplay to you :thumbup1:

Gym has been about the only thing I've managed to continue with this week, I drank far too much over the weekend and have been eating terribly all week lol. On the upside I was down a couple lbs and training is good so meh. Like you said last week it's great when people notice and my middle is the main place I've got to ditch now. They say the first place it goes on is the last place it comes off...... :cursing:

Glad it's going well mate keep grinding!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright people! Nice break.... terrible start this morning. Needed alot of coffee!

Thanks for your post TrainingwithMS. Holidays are for having good food and a pint! Even I had 2 bottles of beer over the bank holidays and I put myself down as a non drinker! Just fancied one so had 2 cold buds. Lovely.

I havent been in my gym still!! Played football every other day since though. I now play for 3 different teams 2 5 aside and a 6 aside team (pretty much all the same people too) throw in a training session and thats 4 times a week. So cardio is sorted. I am trying to fit in weights sessions but I fear I will be frigged the next day and risk injury at football but I think thats the *** in me. So will man up and get myself down the gym tomorrow.

Weight is dropping off even with a diet that has had alot fo chocolate over the Easter holidays. I am starting a serious diet today which I find quite daunting but its what every other tough nut on here does and I want to be in trim as much as possible for this football tournament (6 weeks off) as carrying around any extra weight wont help. Last year it was boiling too so need to shed this timber.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Played football again last night. Training this time 30 mins circuit cardio which I completed really strong followed by an hours football. I may as well go and join a "I play football Forum" as I havent hit the gym for what feels like ages!!

I just have to get as fit as possible for this tournament in June. My thinking is by the time I have played that I should be pretty lean to start hitting some serious protein eating and add some hald decent size. I still want to remain quick on my feet so wont be a mass monster ha!


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi glassback, were oh were do i start. lots to say and ask without it turning into a mess of drivel.

first off well done lots of people give up and fester you stood up and fought.

I was going to look you up and see if you could give me any tips for my back probs and saw your journal what a shock i got.

a bit about me, when i was 13 i started with hip pain and was told its growing pains by many GPs. at 18 i saw a rheumatologist who told me i had ankylosing spondylitis,had lots of physio and lots of pain meds.

I firs lifted weights when i was 13 and this as been on and of since then i train as much as the pain allows,will be 36 in a few months, as soon as i start to put on decent size after a few months of good training the pain starts again and i cant train for a week or 2. this really is stopping me from getting hench lol.

have been on the humira for about 3yrs now and its not working as it was, after all the trouble getting them ime a bit esitent to ask for one of the other anti tnf meds incase i get told we are stopping the humire as its not helpping as much as it should and cant give you one of the others they are too expensive (humira still helps a lot but could be better) I have been told by a few hospitals we cant afford to pay for any anti tnf meds for you, and changed GP surgery last year and was told (don't ever ask us for humira if hospital stop paying for it as we wont spend that much on one patient)told them what i thought of that policy on no uncertain terms.

so as you can see they keep you on very thin ice with these meds and can pull them at any time.

back to training do you ever do dead lifts, i go up to 125kg really want to strengthen my back but could be making a big mistake. looked at good mornings but a bit nervous of them.

I also feel tired all the time and was told this was due to the inflammation process working overtime. on top of that i have problems sleeping.

have you had any experience of this, if so any tips.

how are you finding the injections, i get the normal syringes and it hurts like hell, feels like injecting battery acid.

take my hat of to you, keep up the good work.........


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello there Yorkshiretone (Now names Yorkie by Me!)

Thanks for your post. Sorry for not checking back sooner but I have moved house and although that has kept me away I have not been as present on this forum as it kind of started boring me with alot of the crap that gets posted.

Anyway - I will check back but I will not be updating this journal daily as I once did. But I will keep it updated weekly on how I am doing incase others like Yorkie check in.

Right lets start.....

Humira... I have been injecting the stuff for about 3 months now? and it has helped me alot!! Dont get me wrong, I still get weird pains in my legs, what remind me of nerve pain but if this is a trade, I will take them compared to how I was. The Injections - They do hurt, the first time it didnt, maybe I was excited ha! but since it stings pretty bad. I leave it out of the fridge for 20 mins then stab, helps a little.

This has taken me years to get so if they take it from me you WILL hear of me in the papers, I will take it as far as I need to. Or go on the sick and this ar$ehole country can lose however much tax I pay a year and start looking after me 100%... afterall I did my back defending this Island (We will side step that I was on an exercise at the time ha!)

For the last 2 months I have only hit the weights lightly, I have not hit it full on as I am doing a lot of cardio and football training for a football tournament in 3 weeks time. I was worried I would injure myself if I hit both the cardio and weights the way I usually hit them. I just cant risk injury.

Before this training I was lifting strong, I have some weights numbered for deadlifts a few posts before this so check it out. Deadlifts are fine for me and I dont believe I have reached my natural ceiling on weight with them yet. My back does feel slightly 'worked' the next day, maybe even achey but its a good ache.

What I would say Yorkie is that big exercises like that are not our problem, or what we should focus on. If you want to strengthen your back I would still hit deadlifts but rather than focus on the big power mucles we have work on the smaller control muscles.. after all its these tiny muscles around our vertebra and joints that get upset first. A strong core is the key. Any serious weight trainer should be hitting the core hard outside of standard weight training anyway. It goes hand in hand.

Increase your core strength and your lifts WILL get better. Fact.

YES!! YES I DO!! I DO get tired really quick. Although I dont think it has happened since taking Humira... maybe it will soon? But it got to the point where I would literally fall asleep as a table or a chair. I would just have to sleep. Dangerous and strange.... I kind of put it down to AS but didnt investigate it.

Something to think about mate - We are different now. We have a spine that wants to fuse itself together. So approach training differently, change your goals compared to friends and/or idols. Train to stay healthy and fit, dont train to get huge. Fact is the more weight wont help. I train to be fit and strong, I dont care about shape and symmetry.

I used to be ultra fit, 1.5 miles in sub 7 minutes type fit. Daft fit... and although I train now to chase what I once was I also now realise that I need to double the value I have put on staying fit and pain free and forget how I used to be.

I am convinced that having AS is one step away from being in the X-Men... if only it worked on command and we could turn on the fused spine and be as strong as Iron... then turn it off... ha! We would **** the military press!

Keep intouch!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you are back updating your journal .... and remember redecorating your new house will be a workout in itself ....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Jesus christ tell me about it. Cleared all the walls of paper.... that was tough on its own!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Jesus christ tell me about it. Cleared all the walls of paper.... that was tough on its own!


I hope you washed the walls down thoroughly afterwards with a sugarsoap solution.....

... and did you have any blown plaster to deal with ....? I had huge problems in the kitchen where large chunks of wall came down and again in the hall with various patches of loose plaster ..... I'm quite smug about the kitchen because you can't really tell where I replastered (mind you I then redecorated using an embossed paper ) ... but there are parts of the hall that look a bit lumpy even after rubbing down ...... ho hum!


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

Some very knowledgeable advice, gave me plenty to mull over. top bloke.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gentlemen,

So - I have been playing football 5 times a week!! I know... alot. My back is really doing well, my fitness is right up there now. Easily the fittest on the team and really feel strong and fit.

I am eating like a horse, relatively clean too. I am eating as much as possible to not turn in to a skinny thing (would never happen). I also purchased some Malice fat burners (I know this sounds like a contradiction in approach with what I just said) but they are great for giving me a decent energy burst which I am now hoping will allow me to rule out the last naughty bits of my diet as I drink alot of energy drinks as I am on the go so much.

Will let you know how they go. When I get back from the football tournament (Its next week) I will be hitting the gym again. Since I have just been running alot and doing body weight exercises to keep me ticking over. I dont feel I have especially lost size which is good.

So how are you lot doing? Greshie seems to be keeping on it which is great to see. A very disciplined individual which is always inspiring.

Glad I could help Yorkie with some advice on the back. I really am a bit of an expert when it comes to any type of injury. Especially backs! Keep fighting guys.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You sound very perky matey  so I hope the tournament goes well and you win a few games, it will make a change from decorating for sure. Having a short break from training myself next week with a holiday in Dunkeld (not quite sure where Dunkeld is mind you, though it's North of Edinburgh so been advised to take plenty of warm clothes , but then I've not moved to Scotland for the good weather )

Look forward to you getting back into the gym and updating this journal ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback my brother how the fook are you doing pal . good to see your still doing this journal now and again lol.. let us know how your getting on .. any pics yet ???


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy People!!

Flinty how you doing mate? I plan to get some pics up soon - just want to have one last mental blast on cardio - although thats all I have been doing lately! I was in Mexico working for 3 weeks, working long daft hours and not had much chance to train only to come back to have the magic injections taken off for me missing an appointment (while I was away!)

So I am booked in for an appointment and I should get them back. In fairness my back has not been that bad at all even on my 4th week without the injections. So they must still have some affect. I damaged my ankle pretty bad at football as mentioned in Greshies journal - bloody painful episode that. But that said it hasnt stopped me swimming and decorating!

so I will get back to updating this as get some pictures up. Hope all is well elsewhere people. Keep smiling.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy All - Got back from Mexico working again. No injections still so I am like an Old man with Rigamortis setting in. To me there was only one thing to do and that was to drive to Snowdon, climb the thing to stick 2 fingers up to my spine and the pain and to drive home.

I did it, I feel better mentally now. I re-start my injections this Thursday which will allow me to be human again and pain free and I will restart training. I have added a few pounds of fat noticeably from being in Mexico and eating good food but I know that will be gone inside 4 weeks when I get these injections and start training again.

More positive posts to come, promise.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Howdy All - Got back from Mexico working again. No injections still so I am like an Old man with Rigamortis setting in. To me there was only one thing to do and that was to drive to Snowdon, climb the thing to stick 2 fingers up to my spine and the pain and to drive home.
> 
> I did it, I feel better mentally now. I re-start my injections this Thursday which will allow me to be human again and pain free and I will restart training. I have added a few pounds of fat noticeably from being in Mexico and eating good food but I know that will be gone inside 4 weeks when I get these injections and start training again.
> 
> More positive posts to come, promise.


Good to hear from you mate, get them injections done and get back in that bloody gym... speak soon brother !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Howdy All - Got back from Mexico working again. No injections still so I am like an Old man with Rigamortis setting in. To me there was only one thing to do and that was to drive to Snowdon, climb the thing to stick 2 fingers up to my spine and the pain and to drive home.
> 
> I did it, I feel better mentally now. I re-start my injections this Thursday which will allow me to be human again and pain free and I will restart training. I have added a few pounds of fat noticeably from being in Mexico and eating good food but I know that will be gone inside 4 weeks when I get these injections and start training again.
> 
> More positive posts to come, promise.


Good for you !


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess I'm late in the game and just skipped all the post!!, but you got this man..... Stay motivated and dedicated!!!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

boricuarage said:


> Guess I'm late in the game and just skipped all the post!!, but you got this man..... Stay motivated and dedicated!!!!!


Cheers big man - great for you to have joined us. Train hard.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to be reading this so late on in mate, but well done on your recovery and from the pics you've got a great base to get back on form, I know I wouldn't have as much determination as you :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Mate - Its still a fight though. I have these magic injections called Humira - its like Night and Day the difference from being on them to not being.

I get a new prescription for them Thursday - but the NHS took them off me for the last 6 weeks as I missed an appointment. They sent a letter to my old house while I was in Mexico working... and that was enough for them to hold it all back which left me like an 85yr old man. I could barely walk.

But trust me - I take negatives - recycle them and use as a positive. All the anger I have had and frustration will be used in the gym and on the punch bag.

I aim to post pictures in December of a very finely tuned Glassback.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Cheers Mate - Its still a fight though. I have these magic injections called Humira - its like Night and Day the difference from being on them to not being.
> 
> I get a new prescription for them Thursday - but the NHS took them off me for the last 6 weeks as I missed an appointment. They sent a letter to my old house while I was in Mexico working... and that was enough for them to hold it all back which left me like an 85yr old man. I could barely walk.
> 
> ...


looking forward to seeing the results, and as far as the NHS goes, they're just ****s :cursing:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome back buddy, glad they're reloading the med cabinet and you'll be back in the game soon as!!

I'm having the opposite at the moment with the NHS I now have 2 consultants and the 2nd one is throwing everything under the sun at me :lol:

Unfortunately it's not really working at the moment which is a pain but there are a few more avenues to explore yet. Hope things settle quickly once you're back on and I'll be here following once again :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Welcome back buddy, glad they're reloading the med cabinet and you'll be back in the game soon as!!
> 
> I'm having the opposite at the moment with the NHS I now have 2 consultants and the 2nd one is throwing everything under the sun at me :lol:
> 
> Unfortunately it's not really working at the moment which is a pain but there are a few more avenues to explore yet. Hope things settle quickly once you're back on and I'll be here following once again :beer:


Big man how the hell are you doing... listen lets take a seat in this imaginary Pub we are in. Yes, go a head, you take the big old leather seat next to the open fire... I will sit on the piddley little stool, after all I am the shortest and ugliest.

Pint of Duval or maybe a Blue Moon? Both lovely ales!! Let me suprise you and lest keep this a secret otherwise people on here will think we dont take training seriously with all this drinking!

Great to hear from you mate and I can sense a smell of positivity in your post. I love it! Apologies for going slightly mental above, I do that sometimes. Mainly when I am locked in my home office and cant go and train. I will be back with avengence when I get these injections should be Thursday.

Sunday killed me climbing that hill the Welsh have but it felt great stick two fingers up at it at the bottom... yes I actually did physically stick 2 fingers up at it.

If my body was as strong as my mind - I would be benching Vanessa Feltz for warm ups and running triathalons on Sundays before church.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm ticking along, hitting a few roadbumps but will get back into the groove soon enough. Now you're trying to lead me astray, I've not had a drink since beginning of July when I got back from Vegas. Unfortunately post holiday depression and worsening MS led to some dire eating habits for a month or so. I'm not sure about who gets the stool though, I can prob trump you on both there I'm 5'9 and look like I hit a few branches on the way down 

Have to keep positive, once you start thinking negatively you're on a slippery slope and as I struggle on the flat that's a road I can't go down :lol:

It's better to get it out there and let it go. No good bottling things up as they will only fester inside and grow! I've been struggling since before Vegas, the spasticity increased and they're not sure why. It made for some comedy moments in Vegas as a friend and I were drunk driving electric scooters around. The good thing is you know these injections will return you to your normal self and you can smash it!!

I'm on my 2nd new drug to alleviate my walking/spasticity problems and they've both drawn a blank. Back to the consultant tomorrow so he can throw me another line and I think if that doesn't work it is on with Botox. Not entirely ideal as I thought they just stuck that sh1t in Jordans head, it's meant to be very good for people with MS so if needs be I'll get my shots 

Sounds like a sick effort, even more so if you've been without meds for so long. I can just about manage to walk down the slope to my car after I finish a work out so I'll leave the mountains to you boss :cool2:

You bootnecks always were sickos, I remember I was working with 3 in Nelson for about 9 months. A Cpl, A Sgt and a young Captain who was nuts. Some of the stuff you guys had to do was jst sick and to think us Matelots were cursing at doing 15miles or whatever it is across Dartmoor in basic 

Bench pressing Vanessa might be a bridge too far though, I would just stick with triathlons :laugh:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm ticking along, hitting a few roadbumps but will get back into the groove soon enough. Now you're trying to lead me astray, I've not had a drink since beginning of July when I got back from Vegas. Unfortunately post holiday depression and worsening MS led to some dire eating habits for a month or so. I'm not sure about who gets the stool though, I can prob trump you on both there I'm 5'9 and look like I hit a few branches on the way down
> 
> Have to keep positive, once you start thinking negatively you're on a slippery slope and as I struggle on the flat that's a road I can't go down :lol:
> 
> ...


This is by far the best post I have ever read. Top drawer stuff that.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just found this thread, due to recent activity.

Real inspiration to read you and TrainingWithMS's sheer will power to overcome the hand you have been dealt.

Now subb'd and will be checking in regularly.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Just found this thread, due to recent activity.
> 
> Real inspiration to read you and TrainingWithMS's sheer will power to overcome the hand you have been dealt.
> 
> ...


I definitely need to update this more often now then. Right standby for some serious hardcore training (cripple style!)

Thanks for joining us Diggy. Take a seat, not that one, thats TrainingwithMS's seat... you can have that one for now... thats Greshies - but he has gone training... yes, he is still there, he left this morning at 6am - guys mental.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> *I definitely need to update this more often now then*. Right standby for some serious hardcore training (cripple style!)
> 
> Thanks for joining us Diggy. Take a seat, not that one, thats TrainingwithMS's seat... you can have that one for now... thats Greshies - but he has gone training... yes, he is still there, he left this morning at 6am - guys mental.


Amen to that you crystal back b4stard lol XXX


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I definitely need to update this more often now then. Right standby for some serious hardcore training (cripple style!)
> 
> Thanks for joining us Diggy. Take a seat, not that one, thats TrainingwithMS's seat... you can have that one for now... thats Greshies - but he has gone training... yes, he is still there, he left this morning at 6am - guys mental.


Tell you what, I'll take the reinforced one in the corner that comes with the free pointy hat that has the 'D' on the front! How's that?

Cheers

diggy

(lightbulb - now the username makes sense)


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Amen to that you crystal back b4stard lol XXX


I know this will consume a few man points, but I actually wee'd a little reading that. Flinty you bar-steward ha! Great work!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I definitely need to update this more often now then. Right standby for some serious hardcore training (cripple style!)
> 
> Thanks for joining us Diggy. Take a seat, not that one, thats TrainingwithMS's seat... you can have that one for now... thats Greshies - but he has gone training... yes, he is still there, he left this morning at 6am - guys mental.


I'll have you all know at 6am every morning I am still tucked up in bed ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I'll have you all know at 6am every morning I am still tucked up in bed ...


What spooning with your fella lol X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> What spooning with your fella lol X


Sadly not ... more likely being jumped upon by the cat ..... !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I know this will consume a few man points, but I actually wee'd a little reading that. Flinty you bar-steward ha! Great work!


I reckon man points are only counted by those who need to count them, or show other how many they think they have got!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Sadly not ... more likely being jumped upon by the cat ..... !


Well thats the first bit of pussy jumping on you i have read about matey lol... anyway not seen you for ages either pal hope your well X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well thats the first bit of pussy jumping on you i have read about matey lol... anyway not seen you for ages either pal hope your well X


I'm fine ta  and still lurking with intent on here, but concentrating on my journal and those I follow ......


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Just found this thread, due to recent activity.
> 
> Real inspiration to read you and TrainingWithMS's sheer will power to overcome the hand you have been dealt.
> 
> ...


You haven't met my mum mate, the only reason I leave the gym is because they kick me out. Having a muppet like me walking round like I've just picked the soap up in the shower is bad for business apparently 

Training is the bit I like, eating is the hard bit.... the main problem again being my mum and her 7.5 tonne wagon that rolls in with the chocolate on her weekly shop......

You should have seen the hands I got dealt in Vegas they were bad!!

Thanks Diggy it's appreciated, I had a little sabbatical from updating too over the Summer but have gotten back into it myself this last few weeks.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right Kids - I am back on the injections now.. should take 6 weeks to kick in but I am going to slowly ease the training on while they kick in.

That said I jarred my lower back yesterday, I was climbing Crib Goch (A ridge on Snowdon) and after doing all the technical bit I was on the way down!!! I twisted funny and got a pain in my back. Siatica type lower back pain. I walk a little funny today so I am going to rest for a day or two with plenty of stretching (Key to any type of strain injury) and wait for these magic injections to work.

Other than that it was a belting run out and man do I feel it today.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Right Kids - I am back on the injections now.. should take 6 weeks to kick in but I am going to slowly ease the training on while they kick in.
> 
> That said I jarred my lower back yesterday, I was climbing Crib Goch (A ridge on Snowdon) and after doing all the technical bit I was on the way down!!! I twisted funny and got a pain in my back. Siatica type lower back pain. I walk a little funny today so I am going to rest for a day or two with plenty of stretching (Key to any type of strain injury) and wait for these magic injections to work.
> 
> Other than that it was a belting run out and man do I feel it today.


Get some tramadol for the pain mate, may work, can make you drowsy. One of the girls in my work suffer badly witht that and can't really walk at times...thats what she takes for it


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Get some tramadol for the pain mate, may work, can make you drowsy. One of the girls in my work suffer badly witht that and can't really walk at times...thats what she takes for it


Brother belting shout - tramadol IS your friend. I have enough in my house to kill an elephant but if I am honest a bit of sciatica I can live with. I know that might sound like me being macho but it isnt. I lived with sciatica for atleast 2 years where I honestly couldnt sit down without loads of cushions! Like I had been proper dry bummed! Bad times.

Its almost nice having pain again in the sense that it as highlighted how far I have come and how long I have not had real pain for. Will be gone in a few days especially when these magic injections kick in.

Cheers Lee - Question - do you train natural? Avy looks good mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Brother belting shout - tramadol IS your friend. I have enough in my house to kill an elephant but if I am honest a bit of sciatica I can live with. I know that might sound like me being macho but it isnt. I lived with sciatica for atleast 2 years where I honestly couldnt sit down without loads of cushions! Like I had been proper dry bummed! Bad times.
> 
> Its almost nice having pain again in the sense that it as highlighted how far I have come and how long I have not had real pain for. Will be gone in a few days especially when these magic injections kick in.
> 
> Cheers Lee - Question - do you train natural? Avy looks good mate.


Haha, no dude, I understand...best way of thinking...Pain doesn't last forever...unless it's f*cking serious :lol:

Hopefully once the magical injections kick in you'll be fine mate...also I don't know if it will work, but maybe taking some omega 3 for the joints also bud??

And yes, I'm natural mate...hoping to compete natural and maybe go the dark side some time down the line


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Right Kids - I am back on the injections now.. should take 6 weeks to kick in but I am going to slowly ease the training on while they kick in.
> 
> That said I jarred my lower back yesterday, I was climbing Crib Goch (A ridge on Snowdon) and after doing all the technical bit I was on the way down!!! I twisted funny and got a pain in my back. Siatica type lower back pain. I walk a little funny today so I am going to rest for a day or two with plenty of stretching (Key to any type of strain injury) and wait for these magic injections to work.
> 
> Other than that it was a belting run out and man do I feel it today.


... and about time too ... hope the siatic type pain goes soon


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Right Kids - I am back on the injections now.. should take 6 weeks to kick in but I am going to slowly ease the training on while they kick in.
> 
> That said I jarred my lower back yesterday, I was climbing Crib Goch (A ridge on Snowdon) and after doing all the technical bit I was on the way down!!! I twisted funny and got a pain in my back. Siatica type lower back pain. I walk a little funny today so I am going to rest for a day or two with plenty of stretching (Key to any type of strain injury) and wait for these magic injections to work.
> 
> Other than that it was a belting run out and man do I feel it today.


I know Crib Goch well - have done it several times - without the pain though - ouch.

Hope is subsides quickly bud.

Cheers

D


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Right Kids - I am back on the injections now.. should take 6 weeks to kick in but I am going to slowly ease the training on while they kick in.
> 
> That said I jarred my lower back yesterday, I was climbing Crib Goch (A ridge on Snowdon) and after doing all the technical bit I was on the way down!!! I twisted funny and got a pain in my back. Siatica type lower back pain. I walk a little funny today so I am going to rest for a day or two with plenty of stretching (Key to any type of strain injury) and wait for these magic injections to work.
> 
> Other than that it was a belting run out and man do I feel it today.


Good news chief we have to love our meds 

Hopefully they'll kick in asap and you'll be back to normal lively!!

Reps for doing those yomps when you're still suffering you're a beast!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Good news chief we have to love our meds
> 
> Hopefully they'll kick in asap and you'll be back to normal lively!!
> 
> Reps for doing those yomps when you're still suffering you're a beast!!


To be honest we yomped at a rapid pace... we climbed to the top of the Crib in about an hour... scaled along it (all the dangerous stuff) without ropes etc... then as I am walking down from Snowdon - the Pyg route - I trip over a rock and twist my back a little.

Felt like a right walter.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> To be honest we yomped at a rapid pace... we climbed to the top of the Crib in about an hour... scaled along it (all the dangerous stuff) without ropes etc... then as I am walking down from Snowdon - the Pyg route - I trip over a rock and twist my back a little.
> 
> Felt like a right walter.


Some going that though mate especially with none of those meds on the go!

I wouldn't worry about falling over a rock, I fall over my own feet all the time it's all good


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Gym tonight - Some weights to get back in to the swing of things. Looking foreard to getting in to it and feeling some good pain.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Gym tonight - Some weights to get back in to the swing of things. Looking foreard to getting in to it and feeling some good pain.


Good luck ! Just make sure you post the stats on here afterwards


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good luck ! Just make sure you post the stats on here afterwards


Oh **** - they will be awful. Not done any direct strength training for ages....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Oh **** - they will be awful. Not done any direct strength training for ages....


Doesn't matter , means we can cheer you on as your weights increase over the next weeks


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Oh **** - they will be awful. Not done any direct strength training for ages....


+1

Good luck tonight m8!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate just like to reiterate that what youre achieving is awesome... right plonker though, getting through all that hard stuff then tripping on a pebble  will follow with interest and be shouting at you to keep the progress coming... well done again mate...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How'd your session go mate??


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd love to report great things but....

I just dont think my injections have kicked in yet. I warmed up really well, at the moment my cardio is spot on so I stretched out better than anyone you will ever know, I have to. About 20 mins.

A bit of circuit to get the blood going, press up, sit ups, some daft stuff I do. Then I did a little run about 2.5 miles.

Went to the weights area and I wanted to do a bit on each part, nothing major. I went on the bench did a few reps at about 60kg, very light even for me and my back twinged (I did use just the bar before to warm up).

What I think is happening is I know it takes my body 4-6 weeks for this stuff to kick in and its only been, 6 days since I took my injection. So I really have a few weeks wait.

I was really annoyed last night as I wanted to do a fairly good workout and just get myself back in to things but I know the sensible thing is to wait now.

So my plan of action is to do some bodyweight exercises for the next 2 weeks minimum.

1 - I can do these at home - If I get a twinge I can rest or work with it

2 - Bodyweight exercises are not as extreme as direct weight training

So this is my plan of action - I am pretty effing angry as I thought I was way passed this but I should be used to this by now. I need to remember that I have been off the treatment for 6-7 weeks and that I am starting it again which is effectively starting all over again.

Positive thought for the day is that give if 5 weeks from now I will be poassed all this and back to not being at risk of silly injuries or strains.

Sorry I couldnt report a decent gym session.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

maybe the gym session sucked mate but your mental attitude rocks... exactly the way to think of it imho... we all want the big lifts now but in reality it takes a long time... and given your circumstances I would say youre doing pretty well... one thing about the bench though, do you keep the upper back tight and shoulder blades pulled together? might offer more stability in the lift...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I'd love to report great things but....
> 
> I just dont think my injections have kicked in yet. I warmed up really well, at the moment my cardio is spot on so I stretched out better than anyone you will ever know, I have to. About 20 mins.
> 
> ...


stop worrying mate, if you stress over it you'll only start effecting your workouts. be patient and ride it out...and in a couple of weeks you'll be reporting happiness and insane workouts!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> maybe the gym session sucked mate but your mental attitude rocks... exactly the way to think of it imho... we all want the big lifts now but in reality it takes a long time... and given your circumstances I would say youre doing pretty well... one thing about the bench though, do you keep the upper back tight and shoulder blades pulled together? might offer more stability in the lift...


Hello Mate - thanks for your post. Yes I do keep pretty well locked in, unsure if I wasnt as tight this time... maybe as its first time back for a few weeks properly. With this medication is takes a couple of weeks for the bones to seperate and 'relax' but the tendons and ligaments take longer to relax and that is what can get injured easily.

I will crack on with cardio and some body weight stuff for a few weeks and then at the 5 week mark or if I feel better before I will hit the gym again and slowly build myself up. This might be a mental barrier too with me knowing how long it takes to kick in, but if I am honest, I dont do mental barriers. If my body was as strong as my mind I'd bench Vanessa feltz easy.

There was a time not long back that 100kg lift was doable so I will be back there inside the next 2 months.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> maybe the gym session sucked mate but your mental attitude rocks... exactly the way to think of it imho... we all want the big lifts now but in reality it takes a long time... and given your circumstances I would say youre doing pretty well... one thing about the bench though, do you keep the upper back tight and shoulder blades pulled together? might offer more stability in the lift...


Completely agree with Phantom about your mental attitude ; it's completely the right place to be  :rockon:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Glassback said:


> If my body was as strong as my mind I'd bench Vanessa feltz easy.


now thats just bragging


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just read through. How you think your doing.

Whats long term goal. Are you achieving this goal.

If not, why not?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just read through. How you think your doing.
> 
> Whats long term goal. Are you achieving this goal.
> 
> If not, why not?


Alright mate - My goals...interesting question. The goal in my head is to feel and be in the condition I was at 20 pre broke back mountain. That is 1.5 miles in less than 7 minutes, bench over 100kg and be able to run up mountains. Very different goals to the average UK-M user.

Am I achieving this goal? Its a longer road than most will have. I have done from a Spinal Bed and not being able to move for 6 months to limping to running to training again. I think I am achieving it.

Even when I am benching what I want, running up Mountain passes and being how I was I will always be thinking... "I should be chasing after Gadaffi in the streets of Tripoli right now..." just as I did this morning when I watched the news ha! But I think these thoughts maintain the fight in my heart and mind and after all is said and done thats what makes us... our hearts and minds.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright mate - My goals...interesting question. The goal in my head is to feel and be in the condition I was at 20 pre broke back mountain. That is 1.5 miles in less than 7 minutes, bench over 100kg and be able to run up mountains. Very different goals to the average UK-M user.
> 
> Am I achieving this goal? Its a longer road than most will have. I have done from a Spinal Bed and not being able to move for 6 months to limping to running to training again. I think I am achieving it.
> 
> Even when I am benching what I want, running up Mountain passes and being how I was I will always be thinking... "I should be chasing after Gadaffi in the streets of Tripoli right now..." just as I did this morning when I watched the news ha! But I think these thoughts maintain the fight in my heart and mind and after all is said and done thats what makes us... our hearts and minds.


You sound like an admiring character.

I like your goal. Your right, different to mine but still good.

Last week i started a 55mile hike across Dartmoor

Few pics

LOL




























Was awesome being up there. Only got through about 10 miles and the girls were hating it (pis.sed it down).

Were going to do it again with just guys (gay) but cant wait.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Gents - Some pics of Crib Goch last Sunady.

Powerhouse - I like it, spent many an hour, day, weeks and months on Dartmoor... awesome! Good man.

Check these people - at the top it is 400ft drop either side...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bear Grylls has nothing on me....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Bear Grylls has nothing on me....


awesome matey !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Snowdon is just beautiful - I used to live within an hour and a half of it - and the drive along the A5 to wards it is just stunning as well.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Too true Diggy... I have a Focus RS so I woke up the Welsh screaming along the roads up to it. Awesome...

Its my regular haunt now.. I am there most weekends (Especially while I cant weight train just yet) and its a mental boost for me. I love the leg burn and at the top I hold 2 fingers up to the world... not the Mountain, but to everything else that tries to hold me back. Cheesey but it helps me.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nice. I know what you mean. If you like climbing there is a nice little ascent next to Snowdon called Lion Rock (HVS from memory) which although not very high, is great for that "f*ck yeah" feeling when you get to the top!

The focus RS is a great car, and certainly not your boy racer mobile - too bloody expensive for a start! Not in the same league, but I have a tweaked Smart Roaster Coupe, that sticks to the road like glue, so winding mountain roads and country lanes are just so much more fun now. Haven't taken it up into Snowdon yet, however I can feel a road trip coming on!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that things didn't go as planned in the gym, **** it though we're used to things not going to plan and it's nothing new.

You and I both know how important meds are and how it's even more important to not push the limits too far. Pushing yourself is good, I love to do the same but what we have to remember is that with our respective niggles if we push too far it can set us back some way.

Keep jumping round that mountain like the green lidded lunatic you are and once the meds settle in you'll be back flinging iron around like there's no tomorrow!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright mate - My goals...interesting question. The goal in my head is to feel and be in the condition I was at 20 pre broke back mountain. That is 1.5 miles in less than 7 minutes, bench over 100kg and be able to run up mountains. Very different goals to the average UK-M user.
> 
> Am I achieving this goal? Its a longer road than most will have. I have done from a Spinal Bed and not being able to move for 6 months to limping to running to training again. I think I am achieving it.
> 
> Even when I am benching what I want, running up Mountain passes and being how I was I will always be thinking... "I should be chasing after Gadaffi in the streets of Tripoli right now..." just as I did this morning when I watched the news ha! But I think these thoughts maintain the fight in my heart and mind and after all is said and done thats what makes us... our hearts and minds.


As for goals, they are some targets you've set and I've no doubt you'll get there!!

I'll settle for walking 1.5 miles without having to stop after a few hundred yards, benching 100kg and watching you chase Gaddaffi round the streets of Tripoli on Sky News :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> As for goals, they are some targets you've set and I've no doubt you'll get there!!
> 
> I'll settle for walking 1.5 miles without having to stop after a few hundred yards, benching 100kg and watching you chase Gaddaffi round the streets of Tripoli on Sky News :lol:


 Brother - I would give my testicles to be a part of that. Get me and M4 a few hundred rounds and drop me in 2km from the City... the rest I will handle. ha! Thanks for the pep talk mate. Keep fighting.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate! I'm seriously jealous! Thats looks awesome...I need to do that...the view is awesome...after everything and there you are, showing us what you do in your spare time, lol!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

F.uck a duck!! that looks awesome. Truely jealous!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Mate! I'm seriously jealous! Thats looks awesome...I need to do that...the view is awesome...after everything and there you are, showing us what you do in your spare time, lol!!


Haha, i didnt even see your post and posted nearly the same thing :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Haha, i didnt even see your post and posted nearly the same thing :lol:


Haha, don;t worry about it...just smile like nothing happened ; )


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Gents you should get up/down to my end and we will go hit it. It is mental, especially without ropes. The first time I did it we planned to run up in shorts and a base layer and trainers, scrammble along it and down. We got there at 8pm we were on the ridge from 11.45pm - 1am we sh!t ourselves but if I had of known how dangerous it was that night I wouldnt have done it. We couldnt see the drops so it wasnt that bad... but re-doing it in the day like above, jesus christ.... it made me shiver thinking how fast we got across it in the dark.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> *Gents you should get up/down to my end* and we will go hit it. It is mental, especially without ropes. The first time I did it we planned to run up in shorts and a base layer and trainers, scrammble along it and down. We got there at 8pm we were on the ridge from 11.45pm - 1am we sh!t ourselves but if I had of known how dangerous it was that night I wouldnt have done it. We couldnt see the drops so it wasnt that bad... but re-doing it in the day like above, jesus christ.... it made me shiver thinking how fast we got across it in the dark.


OOOERRR missus lol,,, i bet greshie read that and was waiting at your door in about 10 minutes flat pmsl XX


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Went to the gym this morning - I did a mean legs session. I didnt really work off the weight as although my legs are more defined and fitter at the moment they dont seem AS strong as they were before I stopped my Humira injections.

Anyway - this bit bores me and I bet it bores you too but.....

Leg Extensions - 8 x 55kg, 8 x 65kg, 8 x 75kg, 8 x 85kg - I used to use the full rack on this... need to get back to that.

Leg Press - Same format I cant remember weight. I will take note next time.

I think its a much better way of training to actualyl work against the body i.e fight against it.

Example- If you fel after 10 pressups you're going to die do another 5 after the initial 10. Then burst out 3 more... then 2 more. Effectively weight training to failure.

But if you come in next week and feel like 10 was easy do 15 then an extra 5, then 2 then 1 until you feel like you might burst an eye ball.

Training like this for me is how it *should* be. But then thats easy for me as I train for application and not to get bigger. Each to their own.

Anyway... teachings over...

I hit the bike for 25km - I really need to get my fitness right up. This took me about 40 minutes to do... which seems long I think but then I did just hit my legs.

No squats just yet - my back still feels vulnerable but that shouldnt keep me out of the gym. That would make it an excuse and we dont do them here. :thumb:

Back from Mexico in 2 weeks time, working but a mate is coming out there with me so we are going to hit that gym while we eat serious steak in the sun! When I am back I need to send that parcel for Deep Purple!!

Keep smiling all!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Went to the gym this morning - I did a mean legs session. I didnt really work off the weight as although my legs are more defined and fitter at the moment they dont seem AS strong as they were before I stopped my Humira injections.
> 
> Anyway - this bit bores me and I bet it bores you too but.....
> 
> ...


actually thought about you this morning mate whilst i was at the gym.. i was training back lol. your name just popped into my mind as i was blowing out my 4rse after deadlifting lol...

your a good man !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Still going well with no medical benefit as yet mate so that's a big positive and more than most would have done by now!!

I've just started doing squats again and I'm busting out a massive 50k atm :lol:

Enjoy Mexico you luckbox and spare a thought for me sat at home slogging it out in the office with a view of the driveway 

See you in a couple weeks boss


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Went to the gym this morning - I did a mean legs session. I didnt really work off the weight as although my legs are more defined and fitter at the moment they dont seem AS strong as they were before I stopped my Humira injections.
> 
> Anyway - this bit bores me and I bet it bores you too but.....
> 
> ...


Love that bit mate, and very true, whats the point in training, if your not actually doing the work. Great bud!! :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> actually thought about you this morning mate whilst i was at the gym.. i was training back lol. your name just popped into my mind as i was blowing out my 4rse after deadlifting lol...
> 
> your a good man !!!


Glad I come in to your mind as the pain kicks in hopefully ha! Great stuff man...



TrainingwithMS said:


> Still going well with no medical benefit as yet mate so that's a big positive and more than most would have done by now!!
> 
> I've just started doing squats again and I'm busting out a massive 50k atm :lol:
> 
> ...


The injections kick in after 6 weeks apprently, I noticed ease of movement after 4 weeks, is still my first week and if I am honest I still feel awkward. Should be good to go in a fortnight. Hey mate if it makes you feel better the first 3 week stint I did here it was tropical storms right the way through.... second sting of 2 weeks was lovely but each week I have worked over 120hrs... its been mental busy.

BUT! Thhe next 2 weeks is going to be much easier... more fun less work.



lee85 said:


> Love that bit mate, and very true, whats the point in training, if your not actually doing the work. Great bud!! :thumb:


Mate if you could see me do legs you would laugh.... I think my insurance should be void when at home as I struggle to drive home after a workout on the legs.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, I'll sell you some Accident insurance mate :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> The injections kick in after 6 weeks apprently, I noticed ease of movement after 4 weeks, is still my first week and if I am honest I still feel awkward. Should be good to go in a fortnight. Hey mate if it makes you feel better the first 3 week stint I did here it was tropical storms right the way through.... second sting of 2 weeks was lovely but each week I have worked over 120hrs... its been mental busy.
> 
> BUT! Thhe next 2 weeks is going to be much easier... more fun less work.
> 
> Mate if you could see me do legs you would laugh.... I think my insurance should be void when at home as I struggle to drive home after a workout on the legs.


Bit of playtime never did anyone any harm so enjoy!!

Don't say things like that or they'll be voiding my insurance before I even get to the gym :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy All,

In Mexico still... long hours but I am ensuring I get up in the morning and do some cardio and in the evenings hit some weights. Again, I am slowly getting back in to the weights so nothing major until I feel ready.

Slowly Slowly catchy Taliban..... ha!

I am in the middle of writing up plans for doing the Everest Base Camp in 2013 - a pretty massive challenge but one I can destroy without doubt. Would be a brilliant achievement. It would be a lie to say I have always wanted to Climb Everest but I would like to. I think I would be too 'at risk' as my AS has made me go temporarily blind before, for about 2 months! And that happening up there, sods law it would happen, would mean I am brown bread. Still, many have died up there and for me the risk isn't worth the achievement plus it's not so much about fitness but about luck. With a mountain that big you never 'conquer' a mountain, she just lets you crawl up the side of her like a parasite on a bull. At any point she can say "OK Glassback, you're done..." and with that slight notion the weather changes, visibility is down to less than a meter, you have a high altitude pulmonary oedema. Good night Vienna.

Anyway I don't know where that came from... but must have felt important while I was writing it.

From what I have worked out so far route wise the trip to Everest Base Camp would be 18 days long with 10 days hiking, to me that's bliss. There is something about being able to turn off the pain barrier mentally that I find attractive with pursuits like this. My feet just don't feel pain anymore which I have Dartmoor to thank for that. Toenails being soaked off with sweat and blood, having huge blisters syringed has stood me in good stead (Excuse the pun).

Anyway - (for a second time) - I really want to get lean. I am fit, I am very fit for someone with AS but sod that, I dont wear a sign saying "I have AS" but compared to your average bloke, I am very fit, compared to a runner, I am still probably pretty fit. But I need to shed the extra weight and get in lean form within the next 6 months. Thats all plain sailing providing I don't have any further hick-ups with meds etc.

Ahh my main reason for posting, I just remembered. I am really struggling using the gym I go to back home. Its just too full of people not like me. I KNOW I KNOW!! Before my main men start - yes thats you lot, the regulars.... TrainingwithMS, Greshie, Lee and Big Flinty....I know I am there to train for me, but I just can only blank out so much of the BS I am exposed to while I am there. The posing, the strutting the just lack of team spirit in the gym. Its utter ****. Are Spit and Sawdust gyms like this? What happened to the gyms like Golds Gym and the footage I saw of Arnie training? All smiles and welcoming each other, helping each other on lifts and encouraging each other?

So with this in mind, when my pass expires, well before then, I am going to pick up some kit for my back garden and I am going to train at home. I might need some advice on this but for now off the top of my head I am thinking:-

Some sandbags, a tractor tyre, pull up bar, an Olympic bar with weights and a few other Gucci bits of kit too. I trained with sandbags for some time and found them bloody awesome whether it was doing curls with them, presses or throwing them about. I also want to throw up a rope up the side of my house and start climb training again.

Opinions please...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

not all gyms are like that mate, I have trained in spit and sawdust gyms that have guys who wouldnt p1ss on you to put a fire out and fitness worsts that have had a great camararderie... tbh unless I have a reg training partner or a chap I can count on I only go for me... I train on my own 99.9999% of the time and it suits me to the ground, not to say I dont enjoy the banter and friendly rivalry and encouragement of the regular gym but some times its just nice having all the weights I want when I want... although tbh if you do train in a gym (as opposed to a home gym) there are some awesome ones out there... attending shows or powerlifting meets will help you find them... I found a little one just up the road from me thats awesome with some top dudes and its like walking into your home when you go...

re everest... now that would be awesome...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> not all gyms are like that mate, I have trained in spit and sawdust gyms that have guys who wouldnt p1ss on you to put a fire out and fitness worsts that have had a great camararderie... tbh unless I have a reg training partner or a chap I can count on I only go for me... I train on my own 99.9999% of the time and it suits me to the ground, not to say I dont enjoy the banter and friendly rivalry and encouragement of the regular gym but some times its just nice having all the weights I want when I want... although tbh if you do train in a gym (as opposed to a home gym) there are some awesome ones out there... attending shows or powerlifting meets will help you find them... I found a little one just up the road from me thats awesome with some top dudes and its like walking into your home when you go...
> 
> re everest... now that would be awesome...


Good post. Maybe I should have a look around. But with me being at home here and there I would like to train at home without wandering out.

I re-read my post and it reads like I want to do Everest then saying I am not doing it. So to clear this up, I dont think I will climb Everest to the top, its too expensive and risky. But I am planning on doing the Everest base camp in 2013.

Yes, it will be mental Phantom! ha!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi mate just catching up with threads and reading over ones I aint read before and then I read your thread and must say fcukin excellent and well done pal. I have nothing but total respect toward people like yourself, who could of easily given in but never did and look where you are today. Mate all the very best to you and I will looking in in this one if thats ok with you.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I am in the middle of writing up plans for doing the Everest Base Camp in 2013 - a pretty massive challenge but one I can destroy without doubt. Would be a brilliant achievement.


Now that's what I call a goal.  I take it you'll keep the journal updated with progress on this as well as the regular items. What a journey from where you started to Base Camp, I know you're going to nail it! if you are going to do it for 'charridy' please let me know...



Glassback said:


> Ahh my main reason for posting, I just remembered. I am really struggling using the gym I go to back home. Its just too full of people not like me. I KNOW I KNOW!! Before my main men start - yes thats you lot, the regulars.... TrainingwithMS, Greshie, Lee and Big Flinty....I know I am there to train for me, but I just can only blank out so much of the BS I am exposed to while I am there. The posing, the strutting the just lack of team spirit in the gym. Its utter ****. Are Spit and Sawdust gyms like this? What happened to the gyms like Golds Gym and the footage I saw of Arnie training? All smiles and welcoming each other, helping each other on lifts and encouraging each other?
> 
> So with this in mind, when my pass expires, well before then, I am going to pick up some kit for my back garden and I am going to train at home. I might need some advice on this but for now off the top of my head I am thinking:-
> 
> ...


Sounds like you just found a bad one unfortunately. I am with Greyphantom, its all down to the people in it. mine is spit and sawdust and is just brilliant, but trained at a more commercial one a long time ago when I couldn't get to my main one, and that was great also. Why not let people know your area, and get some recommendations.

The only thing abou training at a gym is that it tend to focus the routine more, also strangely you are probably more likely to train regularly at the gym. I think the fact that having weights at home makes it too convenient almost, and you are less likely to do it. I know this from personal experience, I have some kit at home, not lot but enough to train most body parts, and also a running machine, and it gets used almost never. If I am working from home, I still drag my **** to the gym some 8 miles away and train there. I just get more focussed doing it this way. Too many distractions at home.

Just my 0.02

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes you might be on to something there Diggy with the training at home thing. Re: Everest and charity.... I think it would only be right to do it for AS but I want to do it for AS and MS as my Dad had MS and its something I have always been amazed at how little funding it gets. Its brings it home further when you see the likes of TrainingwithMS fighting the battle and for me thats so inspirational. That guy has more strength than me so major respect.

I certainly will be updating this before the climb.. although 2013 is a while off but it will naturally include a host of challenges to test me as I go.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

All change on the Glassback express the last couple days then mate, all that Tequila got you pondering things 

I'm with Phantom and Diggy on this one and think that having a few idiots or even a lot of them is what a gym is all about in my limited experience of course. I only ever set foot in forces fitness facilities until I got my adversary along for the ride and I've never really worried about what anyone else is up to as long as I'm alright doing what I'm doing it's good.

I've been training alone since I got back from Vegas and I have to say I quite like it. I go at the time I want, do the exercises I want, I don't have to worry about a mothers meeting going on which my partner was well prone to and I can also hobble around at my own pace should I need to slow up for anything. I think the fact I drive down to the gym so I'm there for a purpose helps and it gets me in the mindset that I'm there to do a job. If I had it all setup at home I would be afraid that somedays if I didn't feel 100% I might say ah well I'll just leave it until tomorrow and then I would go off track. I've no doubt that for you bootnecks it's a different cup of tea as you're cut from a different cloth than us matelots who will use any excuse to workout our drinking arm instead of anything else :laughing:

While you're waiting for your membership to expire maybe look around for another locally again as was mentioned and see if you can find somewhere you think you will fit in better. I am quite lucky that I live in a small town and through friends of friend etc. I know most of the people who train there and nobody is gonna cause grief for the disabled lad or there will be a queue of ppl ready to tear lumps out of them :lol:

As for the mountain thing just doing basecamp is a bit like Eddie Izzard saying well I'm not gonna do 43 marathons next time I'll just stick with the 35 I think. Looks like some sick expedition there and the MS charities can use all the help they can get because they've not been doing too well on the cure and I could do with my legs working properly again in the near future.

PS

I promise that if they do sort them out then I'll come do some yomping with you :tongue:

I think you sell yourself far too short though in all honesty my man. I've got something that ****s about with my internal wiring whereas you were flat out and not even expected to walk again. Now look where you are, what you are doing and I think it's you who have the real strength!!

I can't even muster the strength to say no to a piece of cheesecake if that puts it in perspective :lol:

Blast a couple shots for me while you're there boss and spend that home gym kit on some quality patron :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mental workout last night

We did a mini Triathalon (Me and Training partner)

We did 4 mile run, 10 mile cycle and 50 lengths of the pool.

Then we decided to go hit the gym for 15 reps of a lowish weight. Becasue I havent hit weights properly for a short while it killed me. My legs were fine as they are strong but upper body struggled!

The weights are all in Lbs over here so hard to workout what I was lifting but hit the following:-

Bench Press 4 x 15

Fly 4 x 15

Inclined Bench 4 x 15

Leg press 4 x 15

Seated Row 4 x 15

Shoulder pull down 4 x 15

Incline Abs bench (Killer) 5 x 30


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Whats incline abs bud?? I think if I trained with you I would die!! lol...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Whats incline abs bud?? I think if I trained with you I would die!! lol...


I knew someone would ask this. I dont know the names of exercises. We always used to refer to them as numbers as we treated each exercise as a station.

It's a raised bench at say, 45 degrees and you hook your feet in and beast out the situps. Absolute killer for me and funny too as after 3rd set my nerves in my legs get teased and I get some mad reactions from my nerves shouting "Stop it we told you we are not working for you anymore!"

Awesome. Brother - you would annihilate me in the gym. But I would certainly beast you - but probably not match what you do ha!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I knew someone would ask this. I dont know the names of exercises. We always used to refer to them as numbers as we treated each exercise as a station.
> 
> It's a raised bench at say, 45 degrees and you hook your feet in and beast out the situps. Absolute killer for me and funny too as after 3rd set my nerves in my legs get teased and I get some mad reactions from my nerves shouting "Stop it we told you we are not working for you anymore!"
> 
> Awesome. Brother - you would annihilate me in the gym. But I would certainly beast you - but probably not match what you do ha!


Theres always one idiot that asks the question, lol!! I see what you mean, may try that mate tomorrow :thumb:

Haha, get those nerves told mate! its your body!! lol

I recon, you would kill me mate...and my lungs would collapse...so maybe I year of the **** and then I'll give you a shout, lol!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Do it Less - We can go smash Snowdon or something - or just train oldschool and hit the gym with some circuit work.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Do it Less - We can go smash Snowdon or something - or just train oldschool and hit the gym with some circuit work.


I need to stop alltogether...I hate smoking!!...and yeah, either is cool with me...I'll bring my portable coffin, lol!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right did another Mini Triathalon last night. I laugh as I am about to start it as a real triathalon dude would p!ss this.

4 mile run (Altitiude makes it way harder than usual)

10 mile cycle

50 lengths of pool - I am doing it again tonight so I am going to time it.

After the weights from Wednesday I have really strained my tendons in my arms (Inside elbow) I can barely straighten my arms!! Must be as I have not hit weights for what seems like ages!

Still its a kind of nice pain. Keep training!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Right did another Mini Triathalon last night. I laugh as I am about to start it as a real triathalon dude would p!ss this.
> 
> 4 mile run (Altitiude makes it way harder than usual)
> 
> ...


Top work out, I need to get som of my fitness back, I miss that kind of pain lol lol I also wish I could swim. great stuff mate anyway.

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Joe you sir are one big bastard - I love it. Looking in some serious shape mate. Keep it up.

My tendons in the inside elbow are still really painful. I mean, this isnt me being soft, I have to push my wrist against something and walk forward to straighten it out! Now I have never had DOMS or 'Getting back in to it' pain like this before, I did once in my chest when I started benching again after about 6 years not touching a bench.

Anyway - another cardio and legs session today should keep me ticking over. Arms should be good to go tomorrow.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Last word on my arms till they are better, as I cant stand moaning. But fcku me, they are really painful. I mean, I know when you embark on weights again, starting off, the pain you get is your muscles getting used to the shock of exertion again. Anyway enough of that... .starting to sound soft.... like a Para or something ha! :thumb:

Right just got out the gym - 50 lengths in the pool, slightly 'interesting' on arms but should feel better tomorrow for that.

15 minutes on treadmill with an incline of 3.0 - to somewhat emulate a trail.

15 minutes on cross trainer

Legs session - 45lb plates x 8 @ 5 sets of 10.

Squats (No weight) - 5 sets of 10

DEAD - off for a steak be good!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Went out last night and had some naughty drink - so that needs to be kicked out the system with serious exercise. If I am to be honest and open something changed last night. I was thinking about how out of shape I look.

Now I am not usually one to care about how I look, its always been about application. I have gone through an evolution of injury. I have gone from one level to another from a bed to walking sticks to limping to running But thats not enough for me.

Witht his in mind, I am giving in to the diet thing. I have never really watched what I eat. Calories fuelled the engine... but thats different now. If I sort my diet I will be able to tackle the issue from both ends.

With all this in my head I had a good workout today. I filled the Ipod with 45 minutes of music and ran till it stopped. 7.5k later it stopped, I actually felt really knackered, probably one of the longer runs I have done while being this high up altitude wise.

I hit the legs - same as yesterday. 8 x 45lb plates - 4 sets of 10 - at the end of them I had to run to the loo... How I wasnt sick I dont know. Must be the altitude as the muscles just felt like they had nothing in them.

50 Lengths in the pool.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Went out last night and had some naughty drink - so that needs to be kicked out the system with serious exercise. If I am to be honest and open something changed last night. I was thinking about how out of shape I look.
> 
> Now I am not usually one to care about how I look, its always been about application. I have gone through an evolution of injury. I have gone from one level to another from a bed to walking sticks to limping to running But thats not enough for me.
> 
> ...


Incredible stuff mate, to have this way of thinking, motivation, drive and mentality is awesome and inspirational, Your evolving agian by the sounds of it, good luck with your diet and whatever else you do.

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

50 Lengths done this morning - Weights and a run to follow tonight.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

wow, you're really smashing it at the moment. And given where you've come from 7.5K is bloody brilliant, whatever you expect from yourself.

Good Stuff!

Cheers

D


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> wow, you're really smashing it at the moment. And given where you've come from 7.5K is bloody brilliant, whatever you expect from yourself.
> 
> Good Stuff!
> 
> ...


To be honest that really suprised me. I just had it in my head that I am NOT stopping till my ipod does. If you allow yourself, mentally, the option of stopping you will.

Legs really feeling it today but its a lovely feeling. I nailed a decent swim this morning too... clean breakfast and lunch now a small run, weights and a decent swim tonight.

Cheers Diggy - do you have a journal?

Just done another swim and an upper body workout to get the rest of the body used to it.

Should be ready to hit some serious weight training next week.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

R-u-n... what is this r-u-n you speak of


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your putting us all to shame mate!! your cardio is great...nice going bud


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> To be honest that really suprised me. I just had it in my head that I am NOT stopping till my ipod does. If you allow yourself, mentally, the option of stopping you will.


I know what you mean - the mind is by far the strongest muscle we have.



Glassback said:


> Cheers Diggy - do you have a journal?


Yes I do:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/146450-diggys-journal-second-time-around.html

its a bit sporadic at the moment, I am back in the gym again - always a plus - but a whistle stop trip to Korea this week, put a spanner in the works a little, but back again next week.

Cheers

D


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy kids.... So yesterday was a rest day.... But I had a swim, nout major.

Today I did a warm up, beasted out 2k in a few mins and got the blood pumping. Hits arms the Ewen way and can honestly say that's the first time I have actually felt tired arms using weights. Great shout bro.

Hammer curls

Preacher machine

Cable curls

Some press ups for good measure

LEGS - My legs just ask for it. Racked up 4 x 45lb (20kg??) Might have weights wrong as I am in a Mex gym.

3 sets of 10

Racked on another smaller weight guessing it was a 10 - 15kg either side and burst out a last set of 15 reps.

Walked to the pool like a gay and hit some lengths.

Huge steak for tea.... Flight home tomorrow. Muchas gracias Be good guys.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yep 45lbs is 20kg... safe flight mate and nice workout... the swimming must have been fun after legs


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright big man - ha swimming after legs.... Yeh it's interesting. I find it kind of therapeutic if that makes sense? I like stretching them out in the pool and also helps burn away the lactic acid. Looking forward to getting home and starting an ultra clean diet. I've been good here bearing in mind I Could have eaten and drank anything wanted. Going to take some pics.... End of September time ish so should be interesting!!

Thanks for checking in mate - night.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright big man - ha swimming after legs.... Yeh it's interesting. I find it kind of therapeutic if that makes sense? I like stretching them out in the pool and also helps burn away the lactic acid. Looking forward to getting home and starting an ultra clean diet. I've been good here bearing in mind I Could have eaten and drank anything wanted. Going to take some pics.... End of September time ish so should be interesting!!
> 
> Thanks for checking in mate - night.


safe flight back mate . see ya when you get back X


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Safe flight home pal.

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Alright big man - ha swimming after legs.... Yeh it's interesting. I find it kind of therapeutic if that makes sense? I like stretching them out in the pool and also helps burn away the lactic acid. Looking forward to getting home and starting an ultra clean diet. I've been good here bearing in mind I Could have eaten and drank anything wanted. Going to take some pics.... End of September time ish so should be interesting!!
> 
> Thanks for checking in mate - night.


I wonder if I can swim lol. Passed my 25metres nearly 40 years ago and have probably been in the water twice since then, believe it or not. I did splash about in the Aegean once, just to say I had though  .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I wonder if I can swim lol. Passed my 25metres nearly 40 years ago and have probably been in the water twice since then, believe it or not. I did splash about in the Aegean once, just to say I had though  .


Mate - you wont be able to swim for toffee... not when you are your size mate hahah leave it to us skinny fatties!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

glad your back matey !!! i trust you had a great holiday !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Mate - you wont be able to swim for toffee... not when you are your size mate hahah leave it to us skinny fatties!


Mmmmm....Toffee


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> glad your back matey !!! i trust you had a great holiday !!!


 not back yet bro - fly out tonight at 9pm that's 3am your time. I have over 12 hours of Ricky gervais show to listen to and some strength training literature.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy all....

Didn't get a lie in this morning, off buying carpet... Lovely. Anyway a rest day today but I am going to beast the arms tonight from home which doesn't count as exercise haha!

Sorted my food intake for the week, shed load chicken and rice and some veg. Let's do it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Howdy all....
> 
> Didn't get a lie in this morning, off buying carpet... Lovely. Anyway a rest day today but I am going to beast the arms tonight from home which doesn't count as exercise haha!
> 
> Sorted my food intake for the week, shed load chicken and rice and some veg. Let's do it.


Go for it mate........

You seem to have come back with the same mindset as me.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha I'm not here to fcku about mate, just like yourself. Let's smash it.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

oh glassback you was right, your pictures did cheer me up  oj

no chance im reading through 20+ pages though

are you not jumping on any drugs to help with the weightloss?

ive found these things what look the dogs bollocks

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

bargain price too


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha quality mate.... No no drugs for weight loss, it's coming off fine with cardio at the moment but I will check the link ha!

In short to save you the time I broke my back and only been this last year or so that I can take weight etc now due to NHS drugs tha allow me to train and play sport like anyone else now.

So since the weight has come off and I have stepped up training. Getting serious on diet now too, maybe not your competitor style serious but serious enough for me.

So more pictures to come in a few months, so watch this space.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Monday 12th Sept

Hi All,

Diet has been spot on today so here goes -

*Breakfast*

Scrambled Egg - 3 eggs - 1 brown toast

black coffee x 2

*Lunch *

Chicken breast grilled x 2

Vegatable Rice

TRAINING LIKE A MANIAC (Maniac = little girl :-D )

Creatine/protein shake BLEUGH

*Evening Meal*

Steak x 2 grilled

Half a jacket potatoooooo

Rice

I am not going to label what I eat daily, thats a bit gay for a non competing dude like me but that gives you an idea on what it will be like. Everything grilled, everything clean. I am not messing around here.

*
Training *

Legs - Leg Press - 3 sets of 10 ending in 1 set 15 (Didnt note weights as I am getting back in to things but I maxed the machine out which any normal bloke can manage)

Leg Extension - 3 sets of 10 ending with 5 negatives + 20 reps on 25% less weight of max output - threw in 5 more negatives for fun.

Silly calf machine - max weight 3 sets of 10

Lat pull down - 3 x 10 followed by 10 negatives

Seated row - 3 x 10 followed by 10 negatives

*Walked out of the gym like John Wayne with a notched cam hip*


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuesday 13th September

Howdy - Not trained yet, thats later. Adding food in as I am bored of working.

*Breakfast *- Porridge oats Semi Skimmed milk

*Lunch* - Chicken breast grilled, white rice - boring as fcuk

Creatine in juice to get my 5g intake

*Evening Meal *- Steak and veg (Yes I had it last night but have aload in fresh so I am eating like a king)

Going to hit chest and arms tonight - going to employ some clever progressive lifting courtesy of Flinty - nice one bro. Simple but effective.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

why not add some tinned chopped tomatoes with herbs added to the chicken and rice to liven it up a bit ?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greshie said:


> why not add some tinned chopped tomatoes with herbs added to the chicken and rice to liven it up a bit ?


Good shout and would have done, we have been decorating on a grand scale and in between working and decorating havent been food shopping. Usually the cupboards are like a nuclear bunker with 5 of everything... at the moment its bare.

I will get these extra bits and peices this week. Good shout mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Woohooo check my Avatar - I wanted a pic of me but also wanted to still be "The Joker" win win! haha!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Woohooo check my Avatar - I wanted a pic of me but also wanted to still be "The Joker" win win! haha!


lol ya daft sod X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy - I didnt get to the gym last night, a great old friend I served with popped in and we talked war stories drank black coffee (which I delivered in an old 95 issued Army Mug which made him laugh) and we ate cake :whistling: but he brought it round and it would have been rude not to.

I am actually glad for the rest, I feel exhausted, there must be something in Flintys advice..... *AGAIN!* Why is this **** hole always right?!??!?!  Thanks Brother you are a legend mate.

So a day off last night, I went for a walk this morning with the Dogs, took them out for an hour... legs as tight as hell came back and fell asleep on the sofa until now! Whoops!! So jumped on laptop to get some work done. Luckily I am working from home the next few weeks!!

Strict eating again (other than the cake!) which I am finding unusually easy to do.

1 poached egg on 1 round of wholemeal bread toasted - bang. Thats it. To be honest thats all we have until we go shopping. Black coffee bish bash bosh.

Definitely getting in the gym tonight, going to hit the chest and fit a bit of a swim in.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Howdy - I didnt get to the gym last night, a great old friend I served with popped in and we talked war stories drank black coffee (which I delivered in an old 95 issued Army Mug which made him laugh) and we ate cake :whistling: but he brought it round and it would have been rude not to.
> 
> I am actually glad for the rest, I feel exhausted, there must be something in Flintys advice..... *AGAIN!* Why is this **** hole always right?!??!?!  Thanks Brother you are a legend mate.
> 
> ...


ayup brother, what sort of calories are you working your food out to per day ??? and whats your macro split..

i have a few days examples for you to help if your struggling mate,

will give you lenty of protein and fats to maintain energy levels, keep you strong in the gym, but lose the chub pal..

give us a shout if you need owt ...

now get lifting ya chimp or i will come and put my boot up your a$$ (calm down Greshie) lol X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Howdy - I didnt get to the gym last night ...


Slacker!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ayup brother, what sort of calories are you working your food out to per day ??? and whats your macro split..
> 
> i have a few days examples for you to help if your struggling mate,
> 
> ...


Howdy Big lad - I am not eating off macros although I probaby should. I am just eating set meals, eating around 5 times a day. I am not really struggling if I am honest, here is todays meals to give you an example.

Breakfast

Poached Egg x 1 wholemeal toast x 1

1 Black coffee

Lunch

Chicken breast grilled

Pasta with Mushroom sauce

Pint of water with creatine

Protein bar with pint of water (To help creatine)

Evening meal will be steak - I have a dead cow in fridge!

Vegatables

Pint of water/juice

So for me thats real clean and its fine as far as tolerating it. Not sure how I will be in a few weeks. What do you think Flinty?

*I just think I need to drink more... but I forget!*



DiggyV said:


> Slacker!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ahh mate my legs are still painful after beasting they got. Gym tonight (I promise) Chest and core work that Mowgli suggested.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Ahh mate my legs are still painful after beasting they got. Gym tonight (I promise) Chest and core work that Mowgli suggested.


nice....

I added Hack Squats this morning, and was fine as long as I kept moving, but man I was like new born Bambi once I sat down for 10 mins. Planning on keeping them in though 

Lovin the new AVI.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Howdy Big lad - I am not eating off macros although I probaby should. I am just eating set meals, eating around 5 times a day. I am not really struggling if I am honest, here is todays meals to give you an example.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


I know i keep harping on about this but i have found it helped me massively going forward, but folks need to start logging there macros better and diets , working out calories and what is going into there diets..

If you have no starting point , when things slow up or stall you have no idea were you are at or what you came from..

its important to get it logged , even if you never look at it again after ..

it just makes everything after so much easier if you know what you need to do to gain or lose ..

i cant stress how much help it will give you..

i know you have that meal plan worked out but if you dont know calories and you dont lose weight mate whats your next move ???

not having a go obviously just giving my opinion on what i know has helped me and what could help others !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hack Squats look dangerous to me ha!

Yes new avi.... I havent made any real progress I dont think since starting but in fairness I have been on and off due to meds and travelling but now I am on the meds full time thereis no excuse. So threw that up and maintained the Joker look so big men dont come and beat me up when I insult them on here. Ha!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I know i keep harping on about this but i have found it helped me massively going forward, but folks need to start logging there macros better and diets , working out calories and what is going into there diets..
> 
> If you have no starting point , when things slow up or stall you have no idea were you are at or what you came from..
> 
> ...


Nice post and speaks alot of sense. I think I remember how to work Macros out. I will look in to it and implement before the week is out. Add whatever you want mate you knowledge is welcommed.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Nice post and speaks alot of sense. I think I remember how to work Macros out. I will look in to it and implement before the week is out. Add whatever you want mate you knowledge is welcommed.


i know you listen mate, thats why i dont mind freely sharing my experiences with the likes of you... and im not saying you NEED to do this all im saying is, its a good habit to get into ...

My food today

wake up

52grams whey protein in 100 ml milk and 300 ml water

4 scrambled eggs with 2 slices wholemael toast and butter 1 tbs

2 Kre evolution creatine capsules

Trained Shoulders 45 minutes

52 grams extreme build and recover whey in 200 ml milk and 200 ml water

1 apple

2 capsules creatine

lunch

1 tin tuna

25 grams grated mature cheese

tbs of peri peri sauce

dinner

200 grams lean mince beef

2 cups mushrooms

1 cup kidney beans

2 cups cabbage

pre bed

52 gram extreme Pro 6 in 100 ml milk and 300 ml water

thats 2100 calories

protein 46% or 240 grams

fats 34% or 80 grams

carbs 21% or 112 grams

just for an example

if you like i will post my meal plans in your journal each day mate and you might have a look and fancy it or others might lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Just fell down the stairs... Did it properly, I don't mess around. Right over, **** over tit cut the back of my head and pulled my hamstring ouch! Going to have tea and then get to the gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Just fell down the stairs... Did it properly, I don't mess around. Right over, **** over tit cut the back of my head and pulled my hamstring ouch! Going to have tea and then get to the gym.


hardcore m8


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bet the air went blue ....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Just fell down the stairs... Did it properly, I don't mess around. Right over, **** over tit cut the back of my head and pulled my hamstring ouch! Going to have tea and then get to the gym.


you dont do anything by half do you? is the back OK buddy?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate that is NOT how you do crossfit 

take it easy at the gym and watch yourself for anything amiss...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Just fell down the stairs... Did it properly, I don't mess around. Right over, **** over tit cut the back of my head and pulled my hamstring ouch! Going to have tea and then get to the gym.


Fcuk hope your ok pal, Admire the the grit to got to the gym mate, well in.

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - thanks for the posts. Hit the bench for a few sets, some dumbbell work then left after 30 mins think I have some concussion as feel sick. Nout major I cut head on ****ing skirting board, lovely.

Anyhow... Going to hit the gym hard tomorrow with a decent back workout and I am going with the magic pad of paper to record weights. Also going to hit some core work as per Mowgli as I should have done tonight. Just didn't want to half **** it tonight.

Yes, back is fine Diggy thanks mate. Nothing different to rugby I guess. What a pleb, that's what dodging a dog on the stairs does for you.

Night gents.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I dunno mate, falling down mountains, falling down stairs... see a pattern, you just have to go up, never down


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> I dunno mate, falling down mountains, falling down stairs... see a pattern, you just have to go up, never down


he is like uncle albert on fools and horses pmsl...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> he is like uncle albert on fools and horses pmsl...


" You know what they call him....... The Ferret "


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished off last nights workout this morning. Got in the gym for 6.30am for a quick workout.

Bench press - 3 x 10, 1 x 15

Dumbbell press - 3 x 10

5k run.

My legs are still killing from the other day ha! Going to rest for tonight and workout my macros and a structured training plan.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Glassback said:


> Finished off last nights workout this morning. Got in the gym for 6.30am for a quick workout.
> 
> Bench press - 3 x 10, 1 x 15
> 
> ...


just the legs hey... squats last night, legs, rear, back and traps and fvcking balls killing me today  got bench in 45 mins... sigh... and clean & press... and DE squats... that will be fun...

hows the head from the "stair incident"?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> hows the head from the "stair incident"?


We dont talk about this... :whistling:

Ha... I have a bump - other than that Im reet good now! Thanks mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gents, back from a good weekend away. Sad news of a friend dying put a sad edge on the weekend, lad killed himself and no one knows why yet.

Did plenty of physical And cardio, over hills and woodland gabbing this weekend, this coupled with eat naughty food and drinking dirty beer, all good!.

Thnk I can visibly see me losing chub which is good. Back on the clean eating today but resting as I am aching like frig. I'm off today and tomorrow which is cool so will hit gym tomorrow with some core work and cardio as per our very own Ewen (cheers bud your a top man) and then rugby training Wednesday, a tryout for a local team, should be fun!! Time to really test how strong the bck is!

Thursday I am going to start a strength routine to really build on the strength I have but also get the core as strong as possible. An area most overlook.

What have you lot been up to?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hi Gents, back from a good weekend away. Sad news of a friend dying put a sad edge on the weekend, lad killed himself and no one knows why yet.
> 
> Did plenty of physical And cardio, over hills and woodland gabbing this weekend, this coupled with eat naughty food and drinking dirty beer, all good!.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your weekend was fun! Good luck with the tryout as well.

I have completed my first week of full(ish) training now and had some great DOMS. Working from home today so trained local, my eating os not as good when I am at home, strangely, as there is too much good homecooked food. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. Sorry to hear your sad news.

Started my strength and power routine yesterday. Early days but enjoyed the workout and no twinges or bad aches to report yet. Did some core work today and introduced some pinocchio's as you suggested. Did surprisingly well with them so very pleased with myself lol. Cheers bro. Off for some cardio with the dog shortly then a lazy day for once after that.

Took your advice with the avi lol.

Good luck with the rugby. All the best.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Diggy - thanks for the post. Feels great when you get a week behind you of hard graft doesn't it?

Hey Mingster - how you doing mate? Great work on the core workout, I am hitting that hard this week and overnthe next few months to get some serious strength for rugby going forward. Great avi mate look awesome. I will be there one day hahaha hardly!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hey Diggy - thanks for the post. Feels great when you get a week behind you of hard graft doesn't it?


It does buddy, hopefully get a second one here as well.

The death of a mate always has an impact, although I can imagine you have probably had a few during active service unfortunately, doesn't decrease the impact though.

Stay strong.

Diggy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. Just back from best part of a week in Rome and after all that cannelloni, pizza and ice cream I seem to have put on a pound or two:whistling:so am going to ease off the carbs and not neglect the core work as I usually do lol. I am on a bulk however, so not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate sorry to hear about your friend...

good work on the training...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah brother keep your chin up pal and crack on with your training mate.. here if ya need to chat brother !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck for the try out bud 

shame about yer m8 its never easy .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy gents, ahh don't worry bout me... Made of tough stuff. Quite use to it now but this is tougher circumstances. Still waiting on info as it unfolds.

Anyway - having a pint for him tonight with friends which is good. Looking forward to tomorrow and chicken and rice tomorrow as I will know it's all good for me. Pizza tonight but skipped the chips..... Went to hospital appointment and they took my height at 175cm and weigh at 182lbs which makes me overweight on the BMI. Utter ****.

Now in terms of us fitness freaks yes I am overweight I visibly have fat on my middle, which I am burning off. But the BMI is s flawed and it make me wonder, why the hell the NHS still use it?

Anyway going to crack on with this fat loss setup I have going for exercise and diet and then thicken up for rugby, I think I will need to add a couple of stone on in weight, bulk, as I am not exactly a fast runner. All fun.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BMI is so very badly flawed, it assumes a typical physique, and makes a broad generalisation about what constitues fat on a height to weight ratio. I guess for Joe Normal it probably works out about right.

I went for a check over by the doc about 2 months ago, blood pressure, weight, height, ears, eyes, etc. And whilst my BMI puts me as overweight, the doc was a little more pragmatic, as I had lost a stone and a half since he last saw me, and also am looking leaner (like you still am carrying fat on my gut and chest - my weight loss demons!  ). So he reckoned I was almost in the OK bracket, and when I explained my goals, he said that BF% was a much better indicator, but the NHS doesn't make allowances for this.

All it would need is a 'physique type' indicator, and the bands modifying to suit. So people could be described as I type (thin), V type (athlete/strength) or O type (porker) and then work from that as far as BMI banding goes. a small change that would make a lot more sense.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DiggyV said:


> BMI is so very badly flawed, it assumes a typical physique, and makes a broad generalisation about what constitues fat on a height to weight ratio. I guess for Joe Normal it probably works out about right.
> 
> I went for a check over by the doc about 2 months ago, blood pressure, weight, height, ears, eyes, etc. And whilst my BMI puts me as overweight, the doc was a little more pragmatic, as I had lost a stone and a half since he last saw me, and also am looking leaner (like you still am carrying fat on my gut and chest - my weight loss demons!  ). So he reckoned I was almost in the OK bracket, and when I explained my goals, he said that BF% was a much better indicator, but the NHS doesn't make allowances for this.
> 
> ...


pffft you used the evil word when it comes to large conglomerates... "sense"... much better to flounder about and do as little as possible than actually devise something that works...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> pffft you used the evil word when it comes to large conglomerates... "sense"... much better to flounder about and do as little as possible than actually devise something that works...


Sad but true.... decisions take too long, need to go through every committee under the sun, have huge budgets assigned, overrun massively and then get canned. All the time we are paying for it, and people are dying. :angry:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Made me laugh, I asked specialist about this and I said find me someone who can run for an hour, play football and rugby like I do and then I will agree I am overweight as tragically as the BMI makes it sound.

anyway workout today

Good stretching warm up as per usual

3 mile run to get the blood going

Core work

Plank/superman (it has a hundred different names)

sit ups

heel taps

medicine ball

Rocky solo (I hear the cool kids call them, to me they are medicine ball twists)

Ab Cycle (on your back cycling in air like a twit - belting burn)

shoulder workout

shoulder broom stretches

DB Press 10kg warm up x 20, 15kg x 20, 17.5kg x 20, 20kg x 10

What's the name of the exercise when you have a dumbbell on floor, you lift to shoulder then bend legs and force legs up to single arm press it? Never known the name but do them alot?

Same setup as DB Press

I am going to start my new routine on Thursday, wanted to take it half easy today for rugby tomorrow.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Made me laugh, I asked specialist about this and I said find me someone who can run for an hour, play football and rugby like I do and then I will agree I am overweight as tragically as the BMI makes it sound.
> 
> anyway workout today
> 
> ...


interesting exercises today mate. May well be stealing some of those for my abs / core day. Good luck for tomorrow BTW.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dumbbell clean and press


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> dumbbell clean and press


Yeh I like this one!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How you feeling mate ?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Gents, back from a good weekend away. Sad news of a friend dying put a sad edge on the weekend, lad killed himself and no one knows why yet.
> 
> Did plenty of physical And cardio, over hills and woodland gabbing this weekend, this coupled with eat naughty food and drinking dirty beer, all good!.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friend buddy, terrible thing

Sounds like a fun weekend and I still look back with fond memories our basic training Dartmoor exped. Obviously the end when you hit the pub was the fun bit for me 

Nice work on things, I see Flinty has talked you around to Macros so best of luck with it. I'm sure it will work out great and make things a lot easier when you have to tweak. Rugby oh how I miss thee, I used to love playing that back in the day and look forward to hearing how the trial goes m8.

See you've been in the wars as well, looks like a result that there wasn't any serious damage. I'd start negotiation the stairs before I worry about Everest though royal :whistling:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> How you feeling mate ?


Hi Mate, I feel good today, a bit lost in thought at the moment but I'm all good. Training was good and I have had the last two days off so all good there. Thanks for asking mate.



TrainingwithMS said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend buddy, terrible thing
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend and I still look back with fond memories our basic training Dartmoor exped. Obviously the end when you hit the pub was the fun bit for me
> 
> ...


ha ha Too true about the stairs mate, what a balls up that was!! I'm all good now. Yeh **** and shocking news about my mate, **** happens and most of the time it's best not even thinking about it. something. Am good at is just shutting my brain down and not pondering although I am thinking a lot at the moment...... Makes a change.

training going well... Looking forward to rugby tomorrow, in general it's going to be a big test so looking forward to the next few months.

keep training hard gents x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Boys I went training and it Was AWESOME.... Why the **** did I play football at school????

I'm sat here covered in mud... Typing this. Started off with some passing drills, not too bad. Then sprint training, they were surprised by my speed, which I thought was them being polite but I reckon I am 3rd fastest there, in fairness there was only a turnout of 14 for training tonight.

Some pad work which I loved, I pack a punch when I hit that pad! So over all really good. Great bunch of lads too!!

So at the end they said "can you come down Saturday? Got a match at home" so I am going along. Should be fun hahaha I will just tackle whoever has the ball!! Ha! Great fun, I am uber fckued right now great workout!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Boys I went training and it Was AWESOME.... Why the **** did I play football at school????
> 
> I'm sat here covered in mud... Typing this. Started off with some passing drills, not too bad. Then sprint training, they were surprised by my speed, which I thought was them being polite but I reckon I am 3rd fastest there, in fairness there was only a turnout of 14 for training tonight.
> 
> ...


Brilliant !!

For some reason that post has just made me smile mate, made up for you..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Boys I went training and it Was AWESOME.... Why the **** did I play football at school????
> 
> I'm sat here covered in mud... Typing this. Started off with some passing drills, not too bad. Then sprint training, they were surprised by my speed, which I thought was them being polite but I reckon I am 3rd fastest there, in fairness there was only a turnout of 14 for training tonight.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, makes exercise so much easier when your enjoying what your doing hey !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Brilliant !!
> 
> For some reason that post has just made me smile mate, made up for you..


Made me smile too for some reason , think it must be the boyish delight in being covered in mud!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Feels brilliant, for me it's almost like a full stop on the bad back bullish!t. Looking forward to Saturday, I'm going to make a name for myself!!! Hahah!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good on you, fella. I'm far too old and slow for rugby lol. Thank god for that:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BOOM !

good stuff buddy .


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Boys I went training and it Was AWESOME.... Why the **** did I play football at school????
> 
> I'm sat here covered in mud... Typing this. Started off with some passing drills, not too bad. Then sprint training, they were surprised by my speed, which I thought was them being polite but I reckon I am 3rd fastest there, in fairness there was only a turnout of 14 for training tonight.
> 
> ...


Rugby is the absolute nuts mate and I bet you're gonna smash it!!

I played football at school until I tore my cruciate ligaments when I was 10 or 11, over the next 6 months I was on the sidelines. Too much snooker and waaaaaaaaa too many chips meant I went from a midfielder to a prop flanker and by the time I was 14 I was a prop forward. I actually managed to get quite good and was in the first XV for the rest of my time at school.

I absolutely loved playing in the front row, trying to crush the opposite prop was great fun and the feeling when you dominate your opposite number is really good. We were the best non private school in the area and actually made it to the quarter finals I think it was of the Daily Mail Cup when I was in 6th form.

We knew we were in for a rough ride when we got told that their wingers were 2 national level sprinters and the front row was like the side of a house. They had beaten the team who we lost to 7-5 the year before 83-0 so we were expecting a hiding. Eventually we lost 30-16 which was a result really, their coach came into our dressing room and shook all our hands saying his team looked like they'd been through a war in their dressing room 

I'm going all the way down memory lane here and spamming the **** out of your page... You've got me getting all nostalgic :lol:

Glad it went well mate and best of luck for Saturday :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Well done mate... I prefer rugby to soccer most of the time but have played both... where I come from rugby is a way of life, not just a sport lol.... come on the all blacks...!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Rugby is the absolute nuts mate and I bet you're gonna smash it!!
> 
> I played football at school until I tore my cruciate ligaments when I was 10 or 11, over the next 6 months I was on the sidelines. Too much snooker and waaaaaaaaa too many chips meant I went from a midfielder to a prop flanker and by the time I was 14 I was a prop forward. I actually managed to get quite good and was in the first XV for the rest of my time at school.
> 
> ...


Mate - that isnt spam, thats awesome! Quality post.... jesus you must have been handy on the pitch mate. For the opposing teams coach to step up and recognise you did well must have meant alot.



Greyphantom said:


> Well done mate... I prefer rugby to soccer most of the time but have played both... where I come from rugby is a way of life, not just a sport lol.... come on the all blacks...!!!


Are you a Kiwi? Never knew that.... dude you ****hole Kiwis are built like friggin lorries  .... no wonder you destroy everyone.... I'd give my right testicle to be built like one of them, any of the first 15. Awesome!

I played football right through school, college and represented the English School boys in a World Cup style tournament for Adidas. It was awesome as a kid, we played China, Sweeden and Russia. I cant remember if it was a league format or if there were any other games off the back of those 3 but it was fun. I am pretty good at football.

But now the target is set on Rugby, my mates said if you feel good tomorrow, then you have cracked it. To be honest, I have cracked it anyway (not my back for once!) becasue I went, nailed it and didnt feel phased by any of the tackles or training. Well within my comfort zone.

This morning I feel like I have done a major back and shoulders workout. Neck feels slightly strained in a good way though and my left knee feels like it took a twist last night. Still, suprising light on my feet and ready to go again.

Going to rest today - eat well and hit the gym tomorrow for some serious strength training... and I mean like Margaret Thatcher serious!!

Much love

GB


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck with the game mate, just be careful


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Good luck with the game mate, just be careful


Will do big man - ha You can be my UK-M Dad and keep me in check, lets face it, I aint going to answer back someone your size.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yeah mate full blooded kiwi, one of the small ones though  rugby is a religion there... even when I played football I still played rugby... at lunch times, before and after school on weekends down the park with mates... just wish I was good at it  my brother did go semi pro though...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> yeah mate full blooded kiwi, one of the small ones though  rugby is a religion there... even when I played football I still played rugby... at lunch times, before and after school on weekends down the park with mates... just wish I was good at it  my brother did go semi pro though...


Jesus christ..... what a beast. The Kiwis are just made fearless. I served with some and I admire how Honour and Bravery comes before selfishness. Sure thats my only experince of the Kiwis but I have nothing but good to say about them, sure you have a few softies stowed away somewhere locked away in a bunker "Stay there you are going to make us look bad!"

A friend of mine is due back there after working here for last 10 years. Sad to see him go.... I always refer to him as an Aussie (It annoys him) and I innocently say "Isnt New Zealand apart of Australia?" haha!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Boys I went training and it Was AWESOME.... Why the **** did I play football at school????
> 
> I'm sat here covered in mud... Typing this. Started off with some passing drills, not too bad. Then sprint training, they were surprised by my speed, which I thought was them being polite but I reckon I am 3rd fastest there, in fairness there was only a turnout of 14 for training tonight.
> 
> ...


****ing brilliant mate, well done. Reps. I bet you wondered whether this sort of thing was ever going to be really possible when you broke your back...

Just be careful out there!

Rugby was always my game, played for my school from U12 through to 1st 15, then for Uni and at club level after Uni. The took up American Football as well and ended up playing for Manchester - if only briefly until injuries ended both careers at 26!  no rest you see - Rugby all winter, AF all summer, no recovery time. ho hum - great while it lasted though.

My little lad has not picked up the gauntlet, and plays for his school also! We both follow Gloucester fervently. The RWC at present is rugby heaven - multiple games, several times a week - it doesn't get any better. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Glassback said:


> Jesus christ..... what a beast. The Kiwis are just made fearless. I served with some and I admire how Honour and Bravery comes before selfishness. Sure thats my only experince of the Kiwis but I have nothing but good to say about them, sure you have a few softies stowed away somewhere locked away in a bunker "Stay there you are going to make us look bad!"
> 
> A friend of mine is due back there after working here for last 10 years. Sad to see him go.... I always refer to him as an Aussie (It annoys him) and I innocently say "Isnt New Zealand apart of Australia?" haha!!


nah mate we dont keep the soft ones locked up, we send them the Australia  actually my wife is an aussie... yeah some of the boys in the forces are the best I know, if they have a job they will get it done, no matter what the odds... ANZACS do the world proud imho...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> ****ing brilliant mate, well done. Reps. I bet you wondered whether this sort of thing was ever going to be really possible when you broke your back...
> 
> Just be careful out there!
> 
> ...


Mate its a million mile away from what I first thought when I woke up in a bed thinking I broke an ankle to find I couldnt move. Mental. But eyes forward, Im here so lets do it.

I cant wait... looking forward to Sat if they play me or not will be cool to take it all in.



Greyphantom said:


> nah mate we dont keep the soft ones locked up, we send them the Australia  actually my wife is an aussie... yeah some of the boys in the forces are the best I know, if they have a job they will get it done, no matter what the odds... ANZACS do the world proud imho...


Ha brilliant, that made me laugh mate. Yes, fair play to the NZ troops they certainly dont mess around, heart of lions.

I was supposed to rest today but a part of me really wanted to go to the gym achey after yesterday and see how I felt working out and to my suprise I felt strong, just tired. But there were no twinges or nerves going funny. Thats a major plus for me.

So shoulder workout followed by some legs.

*Shoulder*

Shoulder Clean and Press Dumbells - 1 x 10 (15kg), 1 x 10 (17.5kg), 1 x 10 (20kg)

Military press - Gym was so busy all I could get hold of was 30kg Utter ****. 1 x 15 (30kg) Complete 4 times

Lateral Raises (I bring it up in front of me slowly to the sides and lower) - 1 x 10 (10kg), 1 x 10 (12.5kg), 1 x 10 (15kg)

Seated Press - 3 sets of 10 - increasing weight

*Legs *

Leg extension (Weight from memory)

1 x 10 @ 80k

1 x 10 @ 90kg

1 x 10 @ full rack - I think the leg extension doesnt go over 100kg which I think is a bit pants.I will check and confirm over weekend.

Negatives - Where the fun starts.

1 x 10 - full rack

I was driving through town to fix the Mother In Laws PC and popped in the gym while I passed through, would be rude not to. So other than looking like a Peadophile decorator (I had offensive shorts on and a tshirt covered in old paint) I didnt take my note pad. I will next time and start giving you guys an idea of the weight I am hitting.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Mate its a million mile away from what I first thought when I woke up in a bed thinking I broke an ankle to find I couldnt move. Mental. But eyes forward, Im here so lets do it.
> 
> I cant wait... looking forward to Sat if they play me or not will be cool to take it all in.
> 
> ...


you do a lot of pressing movements mate for yur shoulders , but i cant see much for rear delts ??? do you do them on back day mate ????


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mate - Great shout Flinty you friggin Man Mountain you!!

Yes Sir I hit them on a back day. A back day is a long ass day for me as I stretch like a hippy then hit each group. So in short yes, R Dealts on a back day.

I am doing alot of shoulder stretching and flexbility conditioning to get my shoulders strong going forward. Alot of pressing but I think it should kick start my shoulders in to growing some.

I will post my routine that Ewen helped with in next few days. I aim to start it Monday. That will give me a more focused approach but for now I am purely looking at Shoulders, back, Legs and Core. Sounds odd but I feel you get these right and the rest follow from an application point of view, especially if you're hitting the big compounds.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Mate - Great shout Flinty you friggin Man Mountain you!!
> 
> Yes Sir I hit them on a back day. A back day is a long ass day for me as I stretch like a hippy then hit each group. So in short yes, R Dealts on a back day.
> 
> ...


nice one mate... im just showing you that i do actually read peoples journals , and dont miss a trick lol...

sounds like your life at the minute brother is taking a turn for the better (for a change) get stuck into a new sport , surrounded by even more positive people .

enjoying yourself, and your training by the looks of things.

And most of all just bieng a good bloke in general..

Love you brother X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate... im just showing you that i do actually read peoples journals , and dont miss a trick lol...
> 
> sounds like your life at the minute brother is taking a turn for the better (for a change) get stuck into a new sport , surrounded by even more positive people .
> 
> ...


Yes I also get this impresssion ... but then I think GB is the type of bloke who takes life by the scruff of the neck and does what he wants with it......


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate... im just showing you that i do actually read peoples journals , and dont miss a trick lol...
> 
> sounds like your life at the minute brother is taking a turn for the better (for a change) get stuck into a new sport , surrounded by even more positive people .
> 
> ...


Quality mate - great message - Much love back, this is what forums are about. They are not about "Which tanning cream for my back sack and crack" or "How do I kiss a girl" - they are about this, encouraging each other to achieve goals. Thanks bro.



Greshie said:


> Yes I also get this impresssion ... but then I think GB is the type of bloke who takes life by the scruff of the neck and does what he wants with it......


Ha you got me right there mate. Noone will bring it to you, so you got to go get it. Thanks again!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Mate - that isnt spam, thats awesome! Quality post.... jesus you must have been handy on the pitch mate. For the opposing teams coach to step up and recognise you did well must have meant alot.


Yeah our squad was great and a lot of county players were in it. We used to beat all but the main private schools which were Canford/Bryanston & Sherborne which were filled with the best players who trained several times a week. There were also players on scholarships and the like so we were punching above our weight really by beating a few of the other public schools. The lad who used to play loosehead to my tighthead was captain of England students and still plays for them in some form I think. We had a great team and had some good times 

It was a nice touch definitely, we were all pretty cut up about losing despite being expected to as you do. The losses burned and that made it a little less sore but it was still tough to take.

Best of luck today m8 I'm sure you'll smash it as long as there are no stairs in the clubhouse or on the way to the pitch :innocent:

In all seriousness all the best and most importantly look after yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have a good day Glassy , hit some mutha's hard from me...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

So, woke up early for the England match..... Ring ring my sister goes in to labour and I need to pick up a half cut brother in law and take him to the hospital. I missed England and got to rugby for second half. They understood which was good, but was interesting t watch and I got some feedback from the team too from training.

They were impressed with my aggressive approach (I didn't realise I was!) and welcome my hard tackling and strength.... So they want me to go hooker, which surprised me as they tend to be the baddest mother fooker on the field, and I am unsure if its a too big an ask. Rugby players will be able to advise me so please do!!

other than that I am going training Wednesday which I can't wait for but I am seriously considering bulking even though I am carrying some weight. I will post a pic tomorrow of me, we can talk it over. Sure I'm carrying some extra fat but let's approach this from an applicatinal perspective, not a bodybuilding one. I am fit, very fit. I can run for an hour without stopping, I am strong but for rugby I think I need to bulk some.

Let's discuss.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> So, woke up early for the England match..... Ring ring my sister goes in to labour and I need to pick up a half cut brother in law and take him to the hospital. I missed England and got to rugby for second half. They understood which was good, but was interesting t watch and I got some feedback from the team too from training.
> 
> They were impressed with my aggressive approach (I didn't realise I was!) and welcome my hard tackling and strength.... So they want me to go hooker, which surprised me as they tend to be the baddest mother fooker on the field, and I am unsure if its a too big an ask. Rugby players will be able to advise me so please do!!
> 
> ...


i used to play hooker mate, just watch your bloody neck in the scrums mate !!! especially if they lift up and your hea still in the middle whilst all the weight is pushing against it ... it hurts lol

nice one mate proud of you X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i used to play hooker mate, just watch your bloody neck in the scrums mate !!! especially if they lift up and your hea still in the middle whilst all the weight is pushing against it ... it hurts lol
> 
> nice one mate proud of you X


Hi Mate, If I am honest. Am concerned about that which is why I mentioned above about thickening up and getting bigger? What do you think Flinty?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Mate, If I am honest. Am concerned about that which is why I mentioned above about thickening up and getting bigger? What do you think Flinty?


i would definitely get more compunds into your routine mate, and a bit of direct neck training actually...big shoulder, strong back and strong legs will help you alot in that position .. i fookin loved playing hooker. my prop used to be punching some faces in the scrum too lol.. normally just missing my fvcker haha


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to take this very serious, and you are fooking spot on. I started direct neck strengthening last week which most wil laugh at. I have those elastibands and I use them to strengthen my neck and control muscles.

I am going to post my routine tomorrow mate or tonight (when I get to my laptop) and go from there. I have been targeting my legs, back and shoulders already this week so already on to that. Great advice brother, thanks mate. Much love x

Talking of fights, it kicked off today when I got there, apparently that was one of five or six scraps. Not sure I will take lightly to scrapping like the lads did. someone sticks one on me and either I am getting knocked out or I am breaking his face. Should be interesting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How big is your neck mate ?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> How big is your neck mate ?


Not big really, 16.5 inch for shirts!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Not big really, 16.5 inch for shirts!


I do believe a good neck gives you that bit extra when your in a situation shall we say. It cushions the blows.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> I do believe a good neck gives you that bit extra when your in a situation shall we say. It cushions the blows.


very true, the bigger the neck the harder to knock out, fact.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> very true, the bigger the neck the harder to knock out, fact.


Could be why no ones ever managed it with me mate...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Could be why no ones ever managed it with me mate...


I've never been knocked out, but it's not down to my neck, just luck maybe. Nearest was me shooting a lock off a door during a demo of CQB in the Marines, shot the lock off, the hatton round when through the door and blew then lock at me, hit me in the face. ouch.

what are your thoughts on me bulking For rugby? Advisable or not? Should I get lean first?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i find that my small neck helps me to wriggle out of headlocks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> I've never been knocked out, but it's not down to my neck, just luck maybe. Nearest was me shooting a lock off a door during a demo of CQB in the Marines, shot the lock off, the hatton round when through the door and blew then lock at me, hit me in the face. ouch.
> 
> what are your thoughts on me bulking For rugby? Advisable or not? Should I get lean first?


Its a difficult one mate, bigger to quick = less mobile

To small = get shoved around..

Its also going to be difficult to bulk whilst trying to keep up your cardio fitness...

I really dont know what to suggest mate, it has to be whats important to you personally IMO.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I like that mate, honest and that's what I need. I'm thinking of hitting my compound routine hard with some core and cardio and just eat like a bar steward but all clean.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I like that mate, honest and that's what I need. I'm thinking of hitting my compound routine hard with some core and cardio and just eat like a bar steward but all clean.


Just read it all back mate and I think you'll fking love the front row. I played flanker the first couple years and then got stuck in at prop because someone didn't turn up. After that it was basically fk back row I want to be in there where the action is.

I loved the full on confrontational aspect of it, whilst rugby is a team game playing front row is a whole different ball game and it's you against them in there. Get the upper hand in the front row and as a unit start controlling them it's a big psychological advantage for the team as a unit.

You're in a catch 22 there with regards to bulking or not and I would suggest seeing how you go for the first couple weeks. The big lumps here all advise lifting heavy and hard, stick with the compounds and you can't go far wrong.

Get the squats, deadlifts, barbell rows etc. on the go and eat like a ****ing beast. You're all about keeping it clean and I think that coupled with the cardio work you're doing with rugby training will yield the results you want. You can never be too strong after all and you can adjust your diet according to how you feel you are doing.

I'm sure if I'm wrong with any of the above then the boss men Flinty or Milky can come and slap me down with the correct idea 

The standard is ppl want to be in the backs and with the glory boys. No thanks in the pack where the hard work is done and it's all out war is where it's at. Owning your opposite number and destroying them in the scrums is as satisfying for me as scoring a try. There'll be plenty of fisticuffs and us props often used to rough up the opposing hookers as well to give them a little more to think about than just getting the ball :whistling:

Hope that all is going well with your sister too and the brother in law has sobered up nicely :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigger neck isnt always better mines 19 inches and i snore my head off .

mate give this rugby a good go eat more to bulk you have the speed and the endurance go for glory .

if excess weight slows you down shed some weight until you find your ideal .

the key is healthy balanced food take a multi vit .

eat well train hard rest lots enjoy yourself .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

gents really inspiring posts right there, thanks. TrainingwitMS spoken from true experience, I love it. I'm going to rough some mother truckers up! I will hit compounds, I have a decent routine Ewen planned for me with plenty of big lifts in so that will do nicely. Great advice there mate thanks alot.

Ewen, you monster, 19 inch neck lol, I hope yo don't play rugby in my area!! Ha! I will do just as you both said, eat well and train, play hard.

Can't wait. I'm off all this week to so will be able to put full eating/training plan in to action.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thats great advice for you mate, just train your big compunds and get them heavier as you go, eat how you want to eat, keeping energy up yet stopping away from the fat. and just let your body build in the way it wants to mate, i find with hockey , halfway through the season my body finds its own balance, i will be eating to maintain my energy and my power and size will be at the level they require me to be at...

just the simple fact that you will be training to play rugby will automatically get your body in shape for it (if you understand me) wherever it keeps hurting after training and games are the areas it will eventually build up (like a self control and training method) your body will think "fcuk that hurts there", better have some extra nutrients going there to repair, therefore make stronger and bigger...

dont sweat the should i bulk or cut argument mate, you are a sensible bloke listen to your body over next few months and just give it what you feel it needs brother... X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I keep trying to Rep you mate but it won't let me, ha. Great post mate thanks, I will do just that.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

First big workout to start the new strength training - here goes.

First time in a while that I have hit compounds so low weight to get me in to nailing the form.

Decent warm up

*Deadlift* - 65kg 3 sets of 10

*Squats* - 45kg 3 sets of 10

*Lunges* - 45kg 3 sets of 10

Lat Pull Down - 65kg for 8, 70kg for 8, 72.5kg for 5 (proper fooked)

Lat pull down might seem strange addition but I add in certain exercises that fell good for the back and this is one of them.

Light weights here for what I have done earlier on in my journal, but it felts heavy as it's been a while.

*Core work*

3 x 30 straight leg situps

3 x 10 Medicine ball twists

Raised leg thingy (unsure of the name)

bridge holds for 20 seconds

5 x 20 second rounds on punch bag

FUBAR'd!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> First big workout to start the new strength training - here goes.
> 
> First time in a while that I have hit compounds so low weight to get me in to nailing the form.
> 
> ...


well done mate , so your gearing your training for the rugby then pal ??

what other routines are you going to do through the week mate ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. Always good to get the first workout under your belt.

Hope you get doms lol as I got a bloody cramp in my abs doing those pinocchio things you bullied me into doing:lol: :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well done mate , so your gearing your training for the rugby then pal ??
> 
> what other routines are you going to do through the week mate ?


100% geared towards rugby mate. I have a belting routine done by Ewen for me which I am going to scrutinise tomorrow morning and workout a plan. But in short I am focusing on the compound exercises, I'm targeting the back, legs, shoulders and core and to be honest the res will follow. Please feel free to add to this as I know you will.



Mingster said:


> Well done mate. Always good to get the first workout under your belt.
> 
> Hope you get doms lol as I got a bloody cramp in my abs doing those pinocchio things you bullied me into doing:lol: :lol:


I won't shame away from it, the weight there is light but whenever I start a new routine I start light the first time, get the DOMS out the way and my body almost learns straight away, give it 2 days and when I go back I can step weight up straight away and feel no DOMS well, nothing like the first time, funny how our bodies work isn't it?

ha glad you like the pinochios, ****ers aren't they!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I always start a new routine light. If you start at full blast you'll burn out in no time. I look on it like this: If you want to jump over a stream you wouldn't stand at the edge and do a standing jump. You would take a few steps back and do a running jump to create momentum. It's the same with weights. Start light and you'll progress much further.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Also, I would happily sit on a .50 cal on the x factor and when they boot someone off or someone gives a story about their Nan dying and their cat needing a hip-replacement ficking let rip. ****ers. The wife is watching it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> First big workout to start the new strength training - here goes.
> 
> First time in a while that I have hit compounds so low weight to get me in to nailing the form.
> 
> ...


Great workout!

For your core strength also try adding in some kettle bell movements as well, I use these for core training when at home (never post them up as they are not part of a routine). I have a 12Kg and an 18Kg. You dont need a lot of weight on these things as it is about creating momentum that your body then fights against. This is not a bad video with some of the basics.






I find the KBs really hit the core hard, and this will be crucial when on the front row. Also make sure you include some neck exercises as well, as you will need to make sure it is strengthened. You're going to get a lot of compression stress as well on your spine, particularly at the point of 'Engage!', and the core work will help with this as well.

Good luck, and be careful - especially with your history - but glad your enjoying it and very jealous! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the post Diggy, just like you, I do these but I didn't add to my journal as I didn't know the names!! Ha!

great shout though mate. X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Evening - had a days rest but doesn't feel like it. Took the dogs out and walked around like John Wayne.

just popped on to read some inspiring posts but I see the forum is full of weak, inferior fuelled people who feel getting 'big' will fix their inferior complex. It won't.

I often think that if you emptied this forum of people who have confidence issues you would have a handful of us left and they are the same circle of blokes that check our journals out. Funny really.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Evening - had a days rest but doesn't feel like it. Took the dogs out and walked around like John Wayne.
> 
> just popped on to read some inspiring posts but I see the forum is full of weak, inferior fuelled people who feel getting 'big' will fix their inferior complex. It won't.
> 
> I often think that if you emptied this forum of people who have confidence issues you would have a handful of us left and they are the same circle of blokes that check our journals out. Funny really.


what do you mean bro ??


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Evening Flinty - You know the threads, the "how do I get women" threads and all the bull**** that goes with it..... I think alot of people do the whole bodybuilding for the wrong reasons..... But that's my opinion.

I don't mind this training to get stronger for shows, for those that play sport or even those to feel good - but those that lift weights, eat orals to somehow cover up a mental issue they have doesn't wash with me. I see it alot on here and the numbers really surprise me.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Evening Flinty - You know the threads, the "how do I get women" threads and all the bull**** that goes with it..... I think alot of people do the whole bodybuilding for the wrong reasons..... But that's my opinion.
> 
> I don't mind this training to get stronger for shows, for those that play sport or even those to feel good - but those that lift weights, eat orals to somehow cover up a mental issue they have doesn't wash with me. I see it alot on here and the numbers really surprise me.


yes i get ya now mate,,, and i agree to many people looking for the easy option mate, not really willing to learn about the basics of it all, not wanting to take diet seriously , and just thinking that AAS is the answer to everything, obviously i train to be stronger, and fitter and healthy but i would also like to be bigger as a total outcome.. however i have put in the hard work and done my ground work, and now feel i am in a good position to benefit from it..

live and let live mate , but yeah it does get annoying when you see a thread saying

"been training for 3 months and this routine dont seem to be working that i started yesterday" shoud i take some gear to help me .....

as long as your progressing mate and doing well looks like you will have to stick to the couple of journals worth reading lol XX


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate nice strength routine and good to see another person starting to train for strength, but then I am biased 

know what you mean re the "how do I get women" type posts but it takes all sorts... personally I just keep on keeping on and do my thing... thats why I lift what I do and can now class myself as a competitor, do - dont talk...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I train purely for vanity. I just dont want to have the body of the average 42 yr old.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers lads, good posts. I think what annoys me is the people who I talk to and respect on here some use some don't have training for years, have learned all they need to know and are still learning and researched it all..... Like Flinty said then some scally comes on expects t be huge in 3 months, can't handle the changes, goes off does something silly then the decent folk who make this thing their lives get lumbered with the bad press off the back of the idiot. It's the same people who ask questions like "how do I kiss a girl" haha I mean come on, who honestly posts that on a form.

Anyway ignore me I am just gobsmacked at how thick some people are.

Phantom - yes hitting the strength hard now and I'm going to work off the weight on the bar as an indication of progress. After all it doesn't lie.

I really need to rest tody before training tomorrow but I think I will go and do some core, cardio with a swim.

I'm off all week so food prep is easy, everything's alot easier like this ha!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Are you Rugby training again this week, if so are you going to be fitting your weight training around the Rugby training and matches, so the DOMS dont affect it?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Are you Rugby training again this week, if so are you going to be fitting your weight training around the Rugby training and matches, so the DOMS dont affect it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Exactly. That's what I was trying to say above but you said it more intelligently! Haha.

I train Wednesday's and will play saturdays. My body is always worst for DOMs on the second day. Give my body another few days and I won't feel any post training aches a all I adapts really well.

With this in mind I will train on Monday Strength, Tuesday off, Wed training at club, Thursday Strength, Friday Core Cardio, Sat game, Sunday sew my body back together.

I could do with an extra day really but what do you experienced folk think? Is 2 days a week of compounds enough against all the othe stuff I am doing?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Exactly. That's what I was trying to say above but you said it more intelligently! Haha.
> 
> I train Wednesday's and will play saturdays. My body is always worst for DOMs on the second day. Give my body another few days and I won't feel any post training aches a all I adapts really well.
> 
> ...


i would say with your training schedule i wouldnt do cardio on friday or core on friday i wouldnt do anything friday except a nice walk to loosen you up . sunday i would go swimming for a stretch after your saturday game. monday needs to stay same ...

so for me i would

monday - strength plus 20 minutes steady cardio after

tuesday - cardio

wednesday - rugby training

thursday - strength plus SS cardio for 30 minutes

friday - nice longish walk

saturday your game

sunday - a swim


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

That makes much more sense mate. Thanks - I can't repo you still ha!! I must rep you too much! Thanks bro.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> That makes much more sense mate. Thanks - I can't repo you still ha!! I must rep you too much! Thanks bro.


thing is on that programme you will have to make every strength session really count mate, not saying you wont, but the intensity and weights are going to have to be heavy and hard pal...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

exactly mate, 200lbs is 200lbs... like I have said before you say you can lift 200kg then you best be able to cos if you cant it will show you up...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> thing is on that programme you will have to make every strength session really count mate, not saying you wont, but the intensity and weights are going to have to be heavy and hard pal...


Hi Mate, your bang on Flinty and you are the man to keep me in check with what I post, just as the others will. So let's give it a few months and see how it works out.



Greyphantom said:


> exactly mate, 200lbs is 200lbs... like I have said before you say you can lift 200kg then you best be able to cos if you cant it will show you up...


Definitely, for me there is no shame in what I post weight wise, as a few years back I was unable to walk so this is all positive. But I hear you, the weights don't lie.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you doing any running mate and interval training with your cardio? good luck with it as well, also be careful mate, which isnt easy to do in rugby.

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Joe.... Where you going with that gunin your hand..... :2guns: ha great song....

Anyway hi mate how you doing?

I am doing alot of cardio butto answer your question more accurately I do sprint training and interval training too. My fitness is really good but the sprinting has helped no end.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha just reading back through and I was that guy you hate when I started here. I only joined up to ask about taking Anavar as one of my mates said that was the best way to get lean. I then read some stickies and some other threads which soon put me right 

Glad to see things are cracking for you now and you've deffo got some forum legends to keep you in check should you stray from the garden path so to speak :lol:

Really glad you're getting into this Rugby mate and I am really looking forward to how the season pans out for you. I'm sure it will be no time before you'll be regaling us with tales of crushing opposition hookers and smashing through Deadlift & Squat PBs too!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hey Joe.... Where you going with that gunin your hand..... :2guns: ha great song....
> 
> Anyway hi mate how you doing?
> 
> I am doing alot of cardio butto answer your question more accurately I do sprint training and interval training too. My fitness is really good but the sprinting has helped no end.


Top man, keep it up pal.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Top man, keep it up pal.
> 
> Joe


I get the feeling that nothing is going to stop him mate!

cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - Wow 2 days of rest and I feel lazy now, but got rugby training tonight which I can't wait for. been on some long walks last 2 days as I've been off. Still slightly achey after deadlifts ha!

TrainingwithMS surprised I gave you stick over something off the bat but I will check back!!

Cheers Joe and Diggy you're damn right, nothing is stopping me (until I run in to a heavy set forward Saturday!) haha


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

I meant to say before, but I'm sure you already know, that Mick Mars has that Ankylosing Spondylitis too. Just a bit of trivia for you.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

fletch_belfast said:


> I meant to say before, but I'm sure you already know, that Mick Mars has that Ankylosing Spondylitis too. Just a bit of trivia for you.


Hi Fletch - thanks for your post mate. Yes there are a few famous people with AS. Mike Atherton has it. I'd never heard of it before I was told I had it.

Horrible condition but it could be worse.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Cheers Joe and Diggy you're damn right, nothing is stopping me (until I run in to a heavy set forward Saturday!) haha


No worries. Keep low and drive hard. I found most injuries occurred when I wasn't fully committed to a tackle. Just listen to your body though buddy, dont want to go backwards with the spine rather than forwards.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes I heard that too, go in half hearted and your getting hurt. But at football I was always one for crunching full on. I know rugby is different but I am ultra competitive on the field. I got yellow carded once for shouting "come on lads we've got these Chav fairies over a barrel so let's ****ing nail them" yellow card bang lol. Was so funny.

Will keep gob shut and play hard, looking forward to training. Eating a treat of chocolate raisins knowing I will burn them off tonight.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> TrainingwithMS surprised I gave you stick over something off the bat but I will check back!!


Ah no you never gave me stick I was just saying I was the type of guy you were talking about who trains for a little while and then was just looking at jumping straight into AAS :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahaha good you had me worried!!! nah you're a million miles away from the lads with tats and tags that feel because they have had a protein shake they should inject themselves with horse steroids. Ha!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Listen you, nothing wrong with horse steroids, they were the goto steroid of choice 20 years ago. Who could forget 'original' Parabolan or Equipoise. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents, ****ing interweb is playing me up, so sorry for no posts yesterday.

Training was awesome, ****ing loved it. Hard though, I thought I was fit but that was some serious training on the Cardio. we literally spent 30 mins sprinting 30 yards tackling a heavy bag and doing that for 4 shuttle runs, a bag at the end of each.

Apparently that's the normal and last week I got off with an easier session! The lads are spot on, all really decent and welcoming so really enjoying it.

I slightly strained my right hip but I'm not thinking about it, should be fine tomorrow and looking at the end of training most come away aching and hobbling so not giving it another thought. Game Saturday which I can wait for, it's going to be tough going but looking forward to making a name for myself.

Funeral tomorrow, give my mate a good send off and remember the great times.

Keep smiling gents - Glassback loves you.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents, ****ing interweb is playing me up, so sorry for no posts yesterday.

Training was awesome, ****ing loved it. Hard though, I thought I was fit but that was some serious training on the Cardio. we literally spent 30 mins sprinting 30 yards tackling a heavy bag and doing that for 4 shuttle runs, a bag at the end of each.

Apparently that's the normal and last week I got off with an easier session! The lads are spot on, all really decent and welcoming so really enjoying it.

I slightly strained my right hip but I'm not thinking about it, should be fine tomorrow and looking at the end of training most come away aching and hobbling so not giving it another thought. Game Saturday which I can wait for, it's going to be tough going but looking forward to making a name for myself.

Funeral tomorrow, give my mate a good send off and remember the great times.

Keep smiling gents - Glassback loves you.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright gents, ****ing interweb is playing me up, so sorry for no posts yesterday.
> 
> Training was awesome, ****ing loved it. Hard though, I thought I was fit but that was some serious training on the Cardio. we literally spent 30 mins sprinting 30 yards tackling a heavy bag and doing that for 4 shuttle runs, a bag at the end of each.
> 
> ...


great stuff mate, glad your enjoying the training pal.. you looking forward to another game on saturday matey ?? how you feeling from last weekend ???


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi bro, just my hip from Wednesday aching, but nothing the squats and lunges won't strengthen. Sat is supposed to be a really tough game, but I'm all for it.

One of the lads dislocated his hip Wednesday, awful pop and he was down and out.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate glad to hear that your training is going well and youre enjoying it, its a big reason why we do it I believe...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Alright gents, ****ing interweb is playing me up, so sorry for no posts yesterday.
> 
> Training was awesome, ****ing loved it. Hard though, I thought I was fit but that was some serious training on the Cardio. we literally spent 30 mins sprinting 30 yards tackling a heavy bag and doing that for 4 shuttle runs, a bag at the end of each.
> 
> ...


Good man, glad you're enjoying it. Hope the game is as you expect it to be, just have fun.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good to see you're in much better shape than when I was last posting here


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Good to see you're in much better shape than when I was last posting here


Bambi!!!! Dude where have you been? PM on it's way mate. Great to hear from you.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright guys - Rugby tomorrow, uber ready for it. Will give you a full post match report tomorrow gents. Noticing some increased definition around my shoulders and back which is all good, let's put them to some use tomorrow!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

go get em fella .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Alright guys - Rugby tomorrow, uber ready for it. Will give you a full post match report tomorrow gents. Noticing some increased definition around my shoulders and back which is all good, let's put them to some use tomorrow!


Good luck today, you're gonna love it. I get the feeling you're gonna finish the game and be buzzing! 

Get stuck in, tackle hard, have fun.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a great game mate, be fu*king carefull tho...... dont be writing cheacks your body cant cash !!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gents, don't worry I will b fine. if I go in worried about my back I will play worried and More importantly I won't play like ME.

I'm naturally competitive, naturally strong, naturally a winner so there is no two ways about it, I will be giving it 100%. Kick off at 3pm so you can all grin when you notice the time and think "awww our little glassback is on a field somewhere on this Island trying to tackle someone!" haha!!

Can't wait - post match report later enjoy the weather lads x


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Gents, don't worry I will b fine. if I go in worried about my back I will play worried and More importantly I won't play like ME.
> 
> I'm naturally competitive, naturally strong, naturally a winner so there is no two ways about it, I will be giving it 100%. Kick off at 3pm so you can all grin when you notice the time and think "awww our little glassback is on a field somewhere on this Island trying to tackle someone!" haha!!
> 
> Can't wait - post match report later enjoy the weather lads x


Good look, have a good game and stay safe pal

Joe


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope you smashed it pal X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Gents,

Well, what a day. For starters it was boiling but fitness saw me keep running and tackling the full 80 minutes so no dramas.

We got battered, 70 - 5. We were the better team, we were much stronger, believe me but we started with 14 and at half time was down to 11. It was ridiculous but the team struggle with numbers which is why I walked in to it never having played before.

They put me as number 7, second row. But before half time I was told to chase down every kick and clear the ruck every time a tackle went down, so my role was clearly defined and thats what I did.

Our team were walking off injured left right and center. But one for the boys I got man of the match and I was a few yards off landing our only try but passed at last minute as I was being brought down, GUTTED but glad we got A try!

So yes, I got man of the match which was good, didnt realise I had to down a dirty pint for it though but a man has to do what a man has to do. My eye socket took a boot so bruised eye and a bruised on cheek bone but other than that all good.

Back feels worked but other than that I am fine, no injuries. I was literally the last man running around the pitch in the heat, maybe its me Marine credentials, me being stupid or the training is paying off I am unsure, shame some of the other lads dont put this effort in but on the whole we did work our socks off.

Looking forward to training Wednesday and a match Saturday - but I will be honest, I am F00ked right now. Catch you tomorrow, be good!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like you had a damn fine time, mate. To me it sounds like a horrible experience lol, but that's just because I'm jealous, especially of all that running around. All the best, mate:thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks brother - it was way too hot but a job needed to be done. I am annoyed we lost so badly, but when the numbers are stacked against you it's hard work.

Gutted I had to pass the ball a few yards from the line ha! oh well... There is always a next time.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glassback said:


> thanks brother - it was way too hot but a job needed to be done. I am annoyed we lost so badly, but when the numbers are stacked against you it's hard work.
> 
> Gutted I had to pass the ball a few yards from the line ha! oh well... There is always a next time.


I reckon you summed up a fair bit of your philosophy of life in those few words, mate. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers brother - it means alot.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Alright Gents,
> 
> Well, what a day. For starters it was boiling but fitness saw me keep running and tackling the full 80 minutes so no dramas.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a baptism into rugby, sounds brilliant and what a game. Well done on man of the match. Grab a long soak if you can today it will help with any impact damage., as you may well be feeling them now.

Great news, and like Migster,very jealous.

Cheers

Diggy.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi mate, Yes mate, the manager said that it was one he'll of a baptism of fire for me but I still enjoyed it. I got a mention in the post match report as the newcomer who "just wouldn't give up". So that's cool.

I have a black eye and bruised cheek clear boot Mark where some ****er booted me Apparently, but it was the same guy I flattened afterwards so all fair there - but to be honest only hurts when I sneeze so I will try not to sneeze! Haha!!

Other than that I don't feel too bad but I jogged to the car earlier and had to force my body to move ha! be good to go tomorrow, surprised at how little I ache compared to training. Looking forward to next sat.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi mate, Yes mate, the manager said that it was one he'll of a baptism of fire for me but I still enjoyed it. I got a mention in the post match report as the newcomer who "just wouldn't give up". So that's cool.
> 
> I have a black eye and bruised cheek clear boot Mark where some ****er booted me Apparently, but it was the same guy I flattened afterwards so all fair there - but to be honest only hurts when I sneeze so I will try not to sneeze! Haha!!
> 
> Other than that I don't feel too bad but I jogged to the car earlier and had to force my body to move ha! be good to go tomorrow, surprised at how little I ache compared to training. Looking forward to next sat.


nice one brother. i would assume adrenaline got you through the game and helps you recover quicker lol... sounds like you were the main man pal.. and you look like you have secured your place in the team anyway mate..

well done , onwards to the next battle X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nice one brother. i would assume adrenaline got you through the game and helps you recover quicker lol... sounds like you were the main man pal.. and you look like you have secured your place in the team anyway mate..
> 
> well done , onwards to the next battle X


Mate it feels like that - I look like I have done a round with Amir Kahn.... that said I'd still drop him, but I have a black eye good and proper now.... elbow is all black too dont know how I did that.

It certainly is a case of onwards to the next battle.... strange, it has given me new enthusiasm for training as I will see how it can be applied even further now.

For ever deadlift my opposite number will do, I will do 3 just incase he thinks about doing 1 extra.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Mate it feels like that - I look like I have done a round with Amir Kahn.... that said I'd still drop him, but I have a black eye good and proper now.... elbow is all black too dont know how I did that.
> 
> It certainly is a case of onwards to the next battle.... strange, it has given me new enthusiasm for training as I will see how it can be applied even further now.
> 
> For ever deadlift my opposite number will do, I will do 3 just incase he thinks about doing 1 extra.


yes lets have a training update please !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes lets have a training update please !!!


Give me chance Boss! Recovering Sunday (after Church ;-) ) and gym tonight, still aching now!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

right Gents tonights workout

*Warm up*

Stretches

10 minute jog

Core workout

Situps

medicine ball twists

medicine ball situps

heel taps

*Weights*

deadlift - Warm up with 35kg - 10 @ 55kg - 10 @ 65kg - 10 @ 85kg (all including bar)

I can manage more weight here but my grip is limiting me, guessing grip strength will increase as I get in to these.

Squats - Warm up with 35kg - 10 @ 35kg - 10 @ 55kg - 10 @ 65kg - 5 @ 75kg

Looks weird how I can deadlift what I can nearly squat but still getting in to the swing of things with these, really need my training partner back to nail squats.

leg Extensions - 45kg warm up - 10 @ 70kg - 10 @ 85kg - 10 @ 100kg - 10 @ 110kg

Did some chest work then left. The gym was rammed, people getting in the way, just a major lack of respect in my gym. Full of tattoo, mirror muscle ****holes. Definitely going to look at either a new gym but I am more inclined to get me a squat rack and do this at home.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rugby tonight - Still have 1 and a half black eyes so should look the part, that or like a Panda Bear. Looking forward to it. Gym Session Thursday and I am going to train Friday too as my body isnt suffering too much post training now.

All good in the hood!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

good stuff. You just need a full team to back you up now.  You've set a precedent now mate, they'll be expecting improvement as you train more. :lol:

Keep smashing it!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great to hear you came through unscaved mate, really glad your enjoying the game. Wish I was somewhat younger love rugby, just cant recover from it now-a-days, keep it up pal

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Great to hear you came through unscaved mate, really glad your enjoying the game. Wish I was somewhat younger love rugby, just cant recover from it now-a-days, keep it up pal
> 
> Joe


I know THAT feeling Joe!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes they will be expecting more from me - but I will deliver. I have an edge on people, becasue when you are so confident in yourself, I dont mean X-Factor confident. I dont mean "My mam said I can sing so I am gonna be a millionaire like Britney Spears" confident.... thats bullsh!t, candyfloss confident that couldnt hold water.

I mean, Ive been there, done alot, had the knock downs, seen the bottom of the pit, shared the same breathing space as death himself, got back up and smashed it confident.

Thats why I will always beat my opposite number - I have a saying I live by.

*"I'm Motivated by the lack of doubt"* ..... and I dont intend on deviating from that outlook, ever.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Yes they will be expecting more from me - but I will deliver. I have an edge on people, becasue when you are so confident in yourself, I dont mean X-Factor confident. I dont mean "My mam said I can sing so I am gonna be a millionaire like Britney Spears" confident.... thats bullsh!t, candyfloss confident that couldnt hold water.
> 
> I mean, Ive been there, done alot, had the knock downs, seen the bottom of the pit, shared the same breathing space as death himself, got back up and smashed it confident.
> 
> ...


 :rockon:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> right Gents tonights workout
> 
> *Warm up*
> 
> ...


Nice bro...I would say get some chalk, really good for grip 

Thats the worst thing about gyms, getting on the damn equipment, lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so would you say youre feeling confident GB 

my motto is "make your weaknesses your strengths"


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Nice bro...I would say get some chalk, really good for grip
> 
> Thats the worst thing about gyms, getting on the damn equipment, lol


yeh I borrowed some off my only mate in the gym, top guy, lifts really well and it worked real good. just me being soft.



Greyphantom said:


> so would you say youre feeling confident GB
> 
> my motto is "make your weaknesses your strengths"


Mate, I am always confident even when I am not confident, I am confident! Something that is innate in all who go through the military machine but it has to be something your born with. Great quote bro.

Rugby training was tough and brilliant. I ran down, bout 2 miles, trained, then ran back alot slower than on the way in! LOL!.

Loads of pad work and god is it tough but again, I love it. getting ultra fit now, can feel it bursting through my body. **** remembered I'm in London tomorrow for a meeting, I'm off to bed. night x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

After what you have been thro mate you deserve to be confident.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd like to add that strength isn't always in your size, but the size of the heart, and you got a good one bro, and also what milky said you definatly deserve more than most to be confident :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I'd like to add that strength isn't always in your size, but the size of the heart, and you got a good one bro, and also what milky said you definatly deserve more than most to be confident :thumbup1:


What a lovely comment ... reps to you Lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> What a lovely comment ... reps to you Lee


Remembering that always reminds me...sh*t...I forgot, lol  Thanks bro


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Been thinking about nutrition and reading some PDFs that Hacksii sent me.... (cheers Buddy)

I want to get lean, we know that. I eat clean but I eat alot when I eat, no harm.... It allows me to perform well on the field and in the gym, ideal (and I am still losing weight).

But then I read a PDF about fasting and how it doesn't have any of the negative affects on us as we all tend to think it does...

"You lose muscle mass!"- Rubbish, if you train regularly you won't lose muscle at all... Even over 3 days of fasting!!!

So this made me think, I know I am mentally strong... I go on about it enough.... So why don't I test myself.*

I propose this.. I take a picture now of my torso (Yes Greshie... Naked!!) and I do a serious "cut". I will fast some days and train and on others I will eat little and often of clean foods but non of the high protein stuff as such... Just an all out effort to shift fat and consume minimal calories.

In 8 weeks - end of November I will take another picture and we can see how I have done.*

What do you guys think? A bit OTT? A safe challenge? 8 weeks long enough?

Glassback*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Been thinking about nutrition and reading some PDFs that Hacksii sent me.... (cheers Buddy)
> 
> I want to get lean, we know that. I eat clean but I eat alot when I eat, no harm.... It allows me to perform well on the field and in the gym, ideal (and I am still losing weight).
> 
> ...


well mate i would say as long as it doesnt interfere with your rugby then go for it,, but you need fuel thats all i will say on the subject, good luck either way mate...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Good shout flinty - I was thinking maybe 2 days in 7 I will fast and other days keep the calories right down, I will add carbs before games on a Saturday.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Good shout flinty - I was thinking maybe 2 days in 7 I will fast and other days keep the calories right down, I will add carbs before games on a Saturday.


might i suggest your carb day be friday then mate ready for saturday, so carbs friday and saturday morning then do your thing rest of the week, just a little carb up wednesday before you train ???


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Yes that's what I'm thinking.


nice , should be good to go then pal !!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate like I say to the mrs... theres no harm in experimenting...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

What's UK-M coming to? There is now a Glassback appreciation thread FFS! Whatever next?

Good points made in it though mate TBH. I'll keep my comments for here though I think mate! I have said what needs to be said, and you are an inspiration. Period.

How did the training go today, and are you ready for tomorrow? Not too many persisting aches / wounds I hope. Fingers crossed you get a full turnout though, so you can make a game of it this time!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just caught up on the last week while I've not been about as much and good to see you've been like a fking nuclear bomb tearing through everything boss!!!

The fasting thing is an interesting one and something I wouldn't be averse too as well. I don't do any training other than gym work so wouldn't even need to carb up at weekends. I'd be interested to see your results as a serious cut is waht I need to get my sporadically well eating self on too.

I think what I need to do before anything is concentrate again on clean foods and low carbs like I did before. The results came and there's nothing more complex than that which I should focus on. Anyway this is stuff for my journal and not to clog up yours 

Good to see you're crushing mate and best of luck for the match tomorrow!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> What's UK-M coming to? There is now a Glassback appreciation thread FFS! Whatever next?
> 
> Good points made in it though mate TBH. I'll keep my comments for here though I think mate! I have said what needs to be said, and you are an inspiration. Period.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I feel good. I am at the point now where I dont suffer after training, will see how I am after tomorrow though. That said I must say that SATURDAYS MATCH IS CANCELLED!! so we are training instead but we are going to get a beasting so I cant wait. Gutted there is no game but we are hoping for a half decent turnout so we can go through some drills and get in to a game.

The strength training has really helped recovery too - muscles must be at the point where they are like "Right you beat us up so much we wont moan anymore, promise!" So all good!



TrainingwithMS said:


> Just caught up on the last week while I've not been about as much and good to see you've been like a fking nuclear bomb tearing through everything boss!!!
> 
> The fasting thing is an interesting one and something I wouldn't be averse too as well. I don't do any training other than gym work so wouldn't even need to carb up at weekends. I'd be interested to see your results as a serious cut is waht I need to get my sporadically well eating self on too.
> 
> ...


Hi bro - thanks for your comments in this thread and the appreciation one lol awesome and funny. I imagine the thread being like a private club with Milky and Flinty stood on the doors lol.

Looking forward to tomorrow but as I said, no game GUTTED But I cant wait for a beasting. The pad work has us dead. We were doing races carrying the heavy pads down fields wednesday - was awesome.

As for the fasting, interesting isnt it? I am going to start Monday - it will be hard but I am going to do it, try and count calories, take measurements and weigh myself. See how it goes.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I feel good. I am at the point now where I dont suffer after training, will see how I am after tomorrow though. That said I must say that SATURDAYS MATCH IS CANCELLED!! so we are training instead but we are going to get a beasting so I cant wait. Gutted there is no game but we are hoping for a half decent turnout so we can go through some drills and get in to a game.
> 
> ...


yes mate we are stood on the doors, but were letting any cnut in lol X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> As for the fasting, interesting isnt it? I am going to start Monday - it will be hard but I am going to do it, try and count calories, take measurements and weigh myself. See how it goes.


I do this probably once or twice a week, but not consecutive days. I actual find strong coffee really good at suppressing the hunger pangs for some odd reason, given its a stim. These days are not full fasts, I have a shake PWO in the morning, and then nothing unti early evening when I have a high protein/fat and low carb meal. The other days are then kept to 1800-200 kCals. Seems to work for me, have dropped from 34% to 22.4% BF in about 6 months. Was a bit lower at one point, but then got injured and couldn't train, and went back up a little. I am also back on the fat burners again, but one with less sides, and no neurological effects either. These definitely help as well.

Good luck though will be watching with intent how you progress. Mentally wont be a problem I know, but you will need to get your carb loading right for the rugby. Will probably take some playing around with timings until you have it spot on. It maybe you need something slow release the night before - oats for example - and then something a bit quicker acting on the day, but each body is different, but you'll crack it!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Great advice there Diggy and thats exactly what I will play with to nail, the carb loading. I am also going to bring in alot of fruit to keep the fat down... so its basically going to be, low fat, low carbs while training like a mentalist diet.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Careful on the sweet fruit though, fructose is really easy for your body to store if you overdo it.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so GB hows it feel to be uk-m`s favorite member


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> so GB hows it feel to be uk-m`s favorite member


Could have answered this months ago mate haha!! Its weird seeing people you dont talk to like we do commenting good things. I always thought I was the fatty, with too much chat, too honest etc.... but looks like my approach is welcomed!

Ha thanks bro


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Could have answered this months ago mate haha!! Its weird seeing people you dont talk to like we do commenting good things. I always thought I was the fatty, with too much chat, too honest etc.... but looks like my approach is welcomed!
> 
> Ha thanks bro


m8 honesty is the key people like it the ones that dont are thick and not worth the effort or time .

you do have a unique approach lol but in a good way , straight to the point spade is a spade type of guy .

like i said in that thread we could all learn a thing or 2 from guys like you id like to hear or read about some of glassbacks trials and tribulations sometimes


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> m8 honesty is the key people like it the ones that dont are thick and not worth the effort or time .
> 
> you do have a unique approach lol but in a good way , straight to the point spade is a spade type of guy .
> 
> like i said in that thread we could all learn a thing or 2 from guys like you id like to hear or read about some of glassbacks trials and tribulations sometimes


Defo mate - My friend keeps mithering me about writing a book with some of the stories I have... maybe I should, but he thinks he should get a 20% cut of the profits ha!

Cheers bro

GB


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Buddy, just got through reading the journal, and a couple of things.

1. Well done on your progress. You're going in the right direction and a lot of people could learn from you.

2. I'm impressed that after 31 pages, and being a bootneck, you've refrained from putting up pictures of you either naked or dressed as a woman.

3. Good stuff on the Rugby, especially man of the match! Onwards and upwards!!

Well done to you pal. You have a great attitude. Enjoy the Rugby, there's no other sport like it. I used to play second row and loved stepping on the field every time. Keep up the good work! Is it just the 1 game you've played so far?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Buddy, just got through reading the journal, and a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Well done on your progress. You're going in the right direction and a lot of people could learn from you.
> 
> ...


Hey mate well done with the read.. Not sure it's worth it, alot of **** in here too I'm afraid.

Ha mate plenty of pics of me naked in the sea throwing turd at people..... Longggg story.

I love rugby, almost annoyed I haven't played earlier. Football seems so weak in comparison. I played second row too, actually I think I was the whole second row at one point. I love it.

Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi bro - thanks for your comments in this thread and the appreciation one lol awesome and funny. I imagine the thread being like a private club with Milky and Flinty stood on the doors lol.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow but as I said, no game GUTTED But I cant wait for a beasting. The pad work has us dead. We were doing races carrying the heavy pads down fields wednesday - was awesome.
> 
> As for the fasting, interesting isnt it? I am going to start Monday - it will be hard but I am going to do it, try and count calories, take measurements and weigh myself. See how it goes.


Ah well I speak only the truth and it's nice to see all the bromance going on at UKM of late. Haha that's some vision with those 2 boys on the door, everyone would be scared to try and get in I reckon 

That sucks that the game is cancelled, good that you're all heading in to smash some training out though anyway. I remember how heavy those pads are and fk racing with them. I used to love running into them and driving up the field though, ah the memories 

Yeah very interesting and I await the results with interest. I've just lumped out on 10kg of chicken and mum is under orders to obtain a couple bags of sweet potato when she goes shopping Monday after work. Time to get the macro show back on the road :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate we are stood on the doors, but were letting any cnut in lol X


Especially the chicks with big tiddies !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tell you what mate you have made me want to give the rugby a go reading this...

Pity l am an old man of nearly 42 !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have a good one today brother... just watched england get knocked out, hope your team starts better than they do today lol....

smash them fcukers for me X

stay safe


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hey mate well done with the read.. Not sure it's worth it, alot of **** in here too I'm afraid.
> 
> Ha mate plenty of pics of me naked in the sea throwing turd at people..... Longggg story.
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to read it for a while now to be honest, but kept forgetting so am now subscribed. Rugby for me is the best sport there is. I'd be playing my self if I had the time.



Milky said:


> Tell you what mate you have made me want to give the rugby a go reading this...
> 
> Pity l am an old man of nearly 42 !


You're never too old for a bit of rugger! Well OK maybe, 70+ is a little old but 42 certainly isn't!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tell you what mate you have made me want to give the rugby a go reading this...
> 
> Pity l am an old man of nearly 42 !


Dude do it.... no point in saying your too old, youre not. Some guy played with us last week, he is over 60 and hard as nails at the end everyone was so knackered with the heat it was just me and him putting tackles in, major respect for him HARD AS NAILS.

Ao get out there and try it.... you will love it.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Training went well - Ran down again so decent warm up then did a good long session on the field. Slight Hamstring strain which annoyed me, but what I am noticing is when I am due one of my injections my tendons get a little bitchy are start twitching, almost like the AS is kicking in again, then I inject and it goes away.

I finished the training ans hobbled home. Feel good today, can tell I did pull hamstring. Off to gym now to beast myself, nothing on legs, will rest them. I feel a bit of an upperbody workout and a swim coming on. Maybe a few rounds on the heavy bag too.

Tomorrow starts the Hardcore dieting.... not sure on my approach, just going to keep the calories as low as possible while training, interesting!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Gym session nailed - Went in to burn off the beer from last night. Went out with the lads for a messy one.

Note - I think I have a bit of concussion from Sat! I was on the pads and one of the big lads hit me while I wasnt ready, my fault, but my neck snapped back (Spine feels fine, dont worry) but my head went hot straight away and I had the worst headache for a few mins..... but today at the gym when I was really working to shift the last few reps the pain came back in my head.

I think it will go, Im not worried but thought I'd mention it.

Nothing on legs here as my hamstring needs a rest.

Chest Press - Warm up x 10 - 60kg x 10 - 70kg x 10 - 80kg x 10

Seated Row - Warm up x 10 - 65kg x 10 - 75kg x 10 - 85kg x 10

Shoulder Press DB- Warm up 10kg x 10 - 15 x 10 - 20 x 10 - 25 x 10

DB Clean and Press - Warm up with 10kg x 10 - 20kg x 10 - 25kg x 10

Bicep Curls - 10 x 20kg - 10 x 30kg - 10 x 35kg

Tricep Extensions -3 Sets of 10 (Cant remember weight)

First time I have trained my arms directly... think I might start doing this where I find time to fit them in outside compounds. All good in the hood - shower and then chill.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope you feeling better soon mate, if it goes on for another day or so i would go to docs just to make sure your ok pal X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> hope you feeling better soon mate, if it goes on for another day or so i would go to docs just to make sure your ok pal X


X fu*king 2 with this....

Come on mate look at this from the outside.... if it was one of us you'd be saying the same !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hope you feeling better soon mate, if it goes on for another day or so i would go to docs just to make sure your ok pal X


X3 mate. You can't be too careful with head injuries. Get it checked out properly bro.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Gents - If I have a headache in the morning I will go the quacks. good shout lads...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes still have headache - off to quacks shortly.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Yes still have headache - off to quacks shortly.


Good !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

*Operation Fatboy Slim*

Welcome Men - Right the start of a strict ass diet to make the fat go. I am slimming down already but more noticable is my shape changing and size increasing which is all good. The diet over the next few weeks will be horrible, will be drastic but I want to see how much impact it will have on my body while training.

The goal is to keep calories low but fat very low with small meals and fasting.

*Breakfast*

Black Coffee

2 Eggs

1 Round of wholemeal toast

Approximate Calories - *374 Calories*

EDIT - Been to the Doctors - Concussion so said to take it easy. Just so happens he plays for a local side too so look forward to bringing him down when I see him.

Off for a meeting then I will post what I have for Lunch. Tin of Mackrel me thinks.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> *Operation Fatboy Slim*
> 
> Welcome Men - Right the start of a strict ass diet to make the fat go. I am slimming down already but more noticable is my shape changing and size increasing which is all good. The diet over the next few weeks will be horrible, will be drastic but I want to see how much impact it will have on my body while training.
> 
> ...


Even I couldn't survive on that for Breakfast ! Good luck


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Even I couldn't survive on that for Breakfast ! Good luck


The only thing that will stop me doing this is me. That isnt happening. I enjoy this type of task I see it like a game. Glassback VS Glassback. But then when I write it down that means I will always be a loser? ha!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Take it easy bud! As long as the doc knows whats coming, lol!! Thats a rubbish breakfast, well for me anyway...good luck with the diet bro :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> The only thing that will stop me doing this is me. That isnt happening. I enjoy this type of task I see it like a game. Glassback VS Glassback. But then when I write it down that means I will always be a loser? ha!


Yes, but you will also always be the winner as well!

So no change there then! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Take it easy bud! As long as the doc knows whats coming, lol!! Thats a rubbish breakfast, well for me anyway...good luck with the diet bro :thumbup1:


But your not a fatty bum bum like me mate!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> *Operation Fatboy Slim*
> 
> Welcome Men - Right the start of a strict ass diet to make the fat go. I am slimming down already but more noticable is my shape changing and size increasing which is all good. The diet over the next few weeks will be horrible, will be drastic but I want to see how much impact it will have on my body while training.
> 
> ...


Good luck buddy.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck with the diet GB and stay safe pal, Rugby can a hard rough game but play the as safe as you can. Oh, and I hope there aint any sugar in that black coffee :lol:

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Good luck with the diet GB and stay safe pal, Rugby can a hard rough game but play the as safe as you can. Oh, and I hope there aint any sugar in that black coffee :lol:
> 
> Joe


Ha talking from experience there aren't you! Nope no sugar mate and it's killing me!! Ha!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Ha talking from experience there aren't you! Nope no sugar mate and it's killing me!! Ha!


I will be playing a vets game in Nov, iF i can get my groin in some sort of order. Been playing union since I was forty off and on GB but loved playing league which I did in my 30s again off and on. Great games but I am injury prone and the when I was 42 went into a tackle and the fella dropped onto me and completey broke 3 ribs and the hospital suspected a ruptured spleen which turned out to be bruised, very painful time. Dont want to frighten you just showing my concerns mate I am sure youll be spot on. (Still prefer boxing to rugby lol lol)

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning All -

Joe - Start stretching now and get some flexibility going. Flexibility is strength and this will help you take knocks and get your groin ready. Injruy sounds bad as, never broken a rib but doesnt sound nice at all. Nothing will frighten me mate ha!

I love boxing, I did plenty in the Corp but man I was terrible, but I enjoyed it. I think there was a point when I had either a black eye or a bust lip - earned the nickname Buster. I used to get a hiding twice a week but still loved it.

Right trying to get my food posted on here is proving difficult. But to show you what was consumed yesterday:-

Breakfast

Black Coffee

2 Eggs

1 Round of wholemeal toast

Approximate Calories - 374 Calories

Lunch

Tinned Mackrel

Brown Rice (Boiled)

Approximate Calories - 466

That was my days intake - I did have a few glasses of water 1 with creatine. Today I intend go not eat until lunch time, I have fresh mackrel ready with some rice - got to love Mackrel. A gym session planned tonight full of big lifts. Head still feels delicate but better.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck in your session tonight bro...mind to eat well, before you go...you'll burn it off plus more anyway, and get some breakfast down ya, very important mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I usually eat a good breakfast but I am really interested in keeping calories ridiculously low to see what impact it has so I am not eating where I can get away with it.

Almost an experiement - I think that if I keep calories real low but maintain exercise my body fat will drop but my muscle mass will stay pretty much the same providing it gets hit enough with stress.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I usually eat a good breakfast but I am really interested in keeping calories ridiculously low to see what impact it has so I am not eating where I can get away with it.
> 
> Almost an experiement - I think that if I keep calories real low but maintain exercise my body fat will drop but my muscle mass will stay pretty much the same providing it gets hit enough with stress.


You will loose fat, just be careful...it's a thin line bro, you need the food, especially with you training. I know I could do it without food, I would die! lol!! atleast have a small bowl of porridge in the morning...I always have believed that breakfast is the most important meal of the day...just cut your meal portions down, that should help man. it will be hard to keep strength if you cut out meals, your body needs it...and right now I need a coffee...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

lee85 said:


> You will loose fat, just be careful...it's a thin line bro, you need the food, especially with you training. I know I could do it without food, I would die! lol!! atleast have a small bowl of porridge in the morning...I always have believed that breakfast is the most important meal of the day...just cut your meal portions down, that should help man. it will be hard to keep strength if you cut out meals, your body needs it...and right now I need a coffee...


True but to be honest I am past it now. Got Mackrel for breakfast that should do me.

Dude I am laughing looking round my house for something you could deadlift.... what you gonna use?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> True but to be honest I am past it now. Got Mackrel for breakfast that should do me.
> 
> Dude I am laughing looking round my house for something you could deadlift.... what you gonna use?


LMFAO!! Bro, I have no idea...though, I've consider the washing machine or something thats nailed down hard, just so I get the pull, lol!! If my mate txts me back I will be heading down his way for a gym sesion, so hopefully I will get deads and bi's done without a problem...if not...then....eh...a car is always the next plan...

Okay, that sounds, as long as your getting some breakfast mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha a car - awesome.

I just had 2 grilled mackrel - belting!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glassback said:


> True but to be honest I am past it now. Got Mackrel for breakfast that should do me.
> 
> Dude I am laughing looking round my house for something you could deadlift.... what you gonna use?


You not got a wheelbarrow to Deadlift, Lee? Retro suggested this to me a while back. Or failing that how about a couple of sacks filled with sand or soil - you can wet them to make them heavier.

GB you be careful with the calorie limiting. First sign of dizziness when your training get some sugars into you. I feel light-headed just reading your food intake lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You not got a wheelbarrow to Deadlift, Lee? Retro suggested this to me a while back. Or failing that how about a couple of sacks filled with sand or soil - you can wet them to make them heavier.
> 
> *GB you be careful with the calorie limiting. First sign of dizziness when your training get some sugars into you. I feel light-headed just reading your food intake lol*.


*This happens to me a lot mate....*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> *This happens to me a lot mate....*


Yep, me too mate. I always train on a full stomach and with at least two or three proper meals inside me. I feel weak without food.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yep, me too mate. I always train on a full stomach and with at least two or three proper meals inside me. I feel weak without food.


Do you train beginning or end of day? I always train fasted at 7am, never get light headed, but tend to eat a light snack at about 10-11pm before I sleep, so this may well explain why I dont get light headed.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

If I get light headed I will sort something, I am drinking plenty though, something I think is important. I have Lime Cordial and stick some creatine in it and feel fine. Quite easy dieting like this providing I am busy.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Do you train beginning or end of day? I always train fasted at 7am, never get light headed, but tend to eat a light snack at about 10-11pm before I sleep, so this may well explain why I dont get light headed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


In an ideal world I prefer training at around 6 or 7 o'clock in the evening. Sometimes I have to bring this forward to around 12 o'clock. It takes this long just for me to wake up properly never mind train lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> If I get light headed I will sort something, I am drinking plenty though, something I think is important. I have Lime Cordial and stick some creatine in it and feel fine. Quite easy dieting like this providing I am busy.


The key words there mate are " providing l am busy "

I think that is a big thing in helping a diet.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> The key words there mate are " providing l am busy "
> 
> I think that is a big thing in helping a diet.


i agree. not thinking about food is number one priority, it has to be a lifestyle that you just follow , rather than a demanding effort not to think about food and eating 24/7..

skinny people never think about food, its just not important to them. fat people cant stop thinking about it , i know i struggled to stop thinking about it...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gents

Fukc me that was hard - I was fooked. Not sweated like that in a long while. Didnt even do much but the lack of food (it must be that) really showed.

Warm up (Obviously - Ewen you little (big) pr**k make sure you start warming up properly like Glassback) :whistling:

Deadlifts - Warm up 35kg x 10 - 45kg x 10 - 65kg x 10 - 85kg x 10

Squats - Warm up 35kg x 10 - 55kg x 10 - 75kg x 10 - Wasnt a sensible progression - will sort that next time.

Leg Extensions - 80kg x 10 - 90kg x 10 - 100kg x 10 - 110kg x 10

Core workout

Cardio - 20 mins run - Uber fooked.

EDIT - *Just checked these weights against last week and they are exactly the same, I think if I had eaten properly I would have lifted more. I am not sure if I should expect increase while counting calories... maybe next week. *


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i agree. not thinking about food is number one priority, it has to be a lifestyle that you just follow , rather than a demanding effort not to think about food and eating 24/7..
> 
> skinny people never think about food, its just not important to them. fat people cant stop thinking about it , i know i struggled to stop thinking about it...


It's a demanding effort for me , all I think about is food even more than training , I'm in auto pilot with training ... Get up at 530am in the gym at 6...4 mornings a week but food I'm constantly thinking about cals, carbs , protein , fat etc.... Quite obsessional tbh


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> Fukc me that was hard - I was fooked. Not sweated like that in a long while. Didnt even do much but the lack of food (it must be that) really showed.
> 
> ...


Are you using two legs at a time for your leg extensions?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Are you using two legs at a time for your leg extensions?


yes and 110 is full rack too! Which is wh I hit them after squats as my legs are strng so need to thrash them. Back let's me down on squats.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lifting mate, must be taxing lifting and rugby, killer dedication


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> Fukc me that was hard - I was fooked. Not sweated like that in a long while. Didnt even do much but the lack of food (it must be that) really showed.
> 
> ...


i got nicely warmed up earlier fella felt good to take my time and do it properly .


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> yes and 110 is full rack too! Which is wh I hit them after squats as my legs are strng so need to thrash them. Back let's me down on squats.


I thought that might be the case. That's good going. Well done.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I thought that might be the case. That's good going. Well done.


Can you do 100kg with one leg? - I cant work out why the leg extension resistance machine goes to 110kg.... I mean sure its a big name gym, a standard type but there are some big dudes in there. Maybe they are designed for higher reps?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rugby Training went well - I think the head ache/concussion I got was through hitting the pads/people wrong. I have noticed if I tackle on my left side I use my head some and got a simillar feeling last night. No worries, feel fine today though.

Got a belting knee to the back of the head that reminded me of my boxing days, when the scenery spins and you try and stop it spinning to realise it isnt spinning. Fitness is pretty mental right now. I wont bore you with the data but the shuttle runs and 100 yard dashes no problem, we tackle pads up and down the pitch for 30 mins in teams of 5 then run them back - awesome workout.

I ate more carbs last night before rugby and felt good for it. Must say limited the intake is making me tired, its boring and after seeing the size of some of the rugby pros and the likes of Ewen, new lad Rick and a few others makes me want to go the OTHER way and start eatling like a horse.

I dunno, I really dont know what I want.... be lean and mean or add some size for rugby. Question is can you add size and cut fat? I always thought it was one or the other... but surely with the amount of cardio I do... I could do both?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Rugby Training went well - I think the head ache/concussion I got was through hitting the pads/people wrong. I have noticed if I tackle on my left side I use my head some and got a simillar feeling last night. No worries, feel fine today though.
> 
> Got a belting knee to the back of the head that reminded me of my boxing days, when the scenery spins and you try and stop it spinning to realise it isnt spinning. Fitness is pretty mental right now. I wont bore you with the data but the shuttle runs and 100 yard dashes no problem, we tackle pads up and down the pitch for 30 mins in teams of 5 then run them back - awesome workout.
> 
> ...


you can add size and cut fat mate yes, it just takes a lot longer , and its about eating super clean.it is hard mate when you are in to sports and then lifting weights, theres always got to be a compromise unfortunately, so you either gear your weightlifting to suit your sport, or your sport just supports your weightlifting

you arent fat are you mate ??? if not then just try upping calories slightly .

From how i read your plans and things mate it seems you havent really got control of your diet, and the fasting was a way for you to get control of exactly what you were putting into your mouth ...

Like i have said before get a log on fitday or something and actually get monitoring calories in and out of your body, its a lot easier then to look at your routine and your plans and make the small adjustments.. its too easy (not just you mate but a lot of people do it) to drop loads of calories straight off the bat, then become tired, lethargic and feel down. or go the other way and eat too many , then become lardy and then feel they have to spend 4 weeks cutting again..

Its all about balance mate , i think if your enjoying rugby its only been 3 weeks or so you havent got into that routine yet.. you should really keep on eating as you were until you had been playing 8 weeks and then start looking at making diet adjustments, when your body has gone into rugby mode peoperly...

Of course this is all just my opinion mate and i could be wrong but i feel like your struggling because your wrsetling with too many different ideas and outcomes pal....

Same mistake we all make when we get excited and want things to happen XX


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you are bang on Flinty, then again you always are mate. You speak sense. But this is my typical character, I want it all now. I am going to maintain my clean approach and like you say get a few more weeks of cardio and rugby training under my belt and then start changing small aspects - increasing calories etc.

No - I am not what you call fat at all - but I have fat I'd want to lose. Actually something I meant to add after my trip to the quacks - Dr weighed me, took height etc Ive lost half a stone in a just over 3 weeks (from when I went to hospital) which I didnt realise and then he asked if I was dieting, training more etc I said yes. He asked becasue an aspect of the injections I take is to hold on to fat and muscle as a survival type mode. Becasue my injections lower my immune system a aprt of what I inject in to my body twice a week tells the body to hold on to whatever it can so protect the body, as reserves. So he was interested in knowing what I was doing to lose weight while on Humira.

Interesting info I felt. Thanks again Flinty - you skinny bastard you.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I think you are bang on Flinty, then again you always are mate. You speak sense. But this is my typical character, I want it all now. I am going to maintain my clean approach and like you say get a few more weeks of cardio and rugby training under my belt and then start changing small aspects - increasing calories etc.
> 
> No - I am not what you call fat at all - but I have fat I'd want to lose. Actually something I meant to add after my trip to the quacks - Dr weighed me, took height etc Ive lost half a stone in a just over 3 weeks (from when I went to hospital) which I didnt realise and then he asked if I was dieting, training more etc I said yes. *He asked becasue an aspect of the injections I take is to hold on to fat and muscle as a survival type mode. Becasue my injections lower my immune system a aprt of what I inject in to my body twice a week tells the body to hold on to whatever it can so protect the body, as reserves. So he was interested in knowing what I was doing to lose weight while on Humira. *
> 
> ...


yet another thing mate to makeit harder for you , however you are overcoming all odds..

I know its fcukin hard brother i am the same, be patient you are doing fcukin brilliant and im well proud of you. dont think about next month mate when you have all these plans in your mind, dont think about this season at rugby, think about next season , think about how good , strong and healthy you will be next year, then plan towards that goal.. we can all do anything and make massive changes in 2 weeks, but to plan for 8 or 9 months down the line mate thats the hard part, but have a plan, stick to it...

When you fcuked your back up mate you think how far back that was, and you werent supposed to walk again ... now imagine in that same timeframe from today what else you will be achieveing, it gives you fcukin goosebumps to know how great you will be again in another 8 months and then again 8 months after that..

You will look back in 2 years and think OMG i really am on top of this mountain and now i can shoot for whatever i fcukin well like...

You are doing yourself proud mate , get your plan and stick to it, i guarantee in 12 months we will be looking back thinking im glad i made that decision TODAY !!!XX


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yet another thing mate to makeit harder for you , however you are overcoming all odds..
> 
> I know its fcukin hard brother i am the same, be patient you are doing fcukin brilliant and im well proud of you. dont think about next month mate when you have all these plans in your mind, dont think about this season at rugby, think about next season , think about how good , strong and healthy you will be next year, then plan towards that goal.. we can all do anything and make massive changes in 2 weeks, but to plan for 8 or 9 months down the line mate thats the hard part, but have a plan, stick to it...
> 
> ...


****ing weird - as I read goosebumps I actually went cold and got goosebumps. Dude - quality post. Awesome. Jesus - just what I needed GREAT Outlook.

Right I am off to go kick a kitten to get my aggressive edge back lol. CHeers brother - but adopt the same outlok for yourself too... we will crack this together!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> ****ing weird - as I read goosebumps I actually went cold and got goosebumps. Dude - quality post. Awesome. Jesus - just what I needed GREAT Outlook.
> 
> Right I am off to go kick a kitten to get my aggressive edge back lol. CHeers brother - but adopt the same outlok for yourself too... we will crack this together!


too fcukin right we will do this mate. i have a goal of stepping on stage in 2 years against that big fcuker Uriel lol... but in all seriousness, i get goosebumps knowing if i carry on how i am from now how good i can look in 12 months . i feel it everyday i see myself in the mirror mate and i know deep down its what i will achieve.

If i look back at me 2 years ago mate i dont even know that person anymore , all i know is i can look at him and not want to be him ... i see a fitter , leaner , big a$$ fcukin bruiser me lol!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> ****ing weird - as I read goosebumps I actually went cold and got goosebumps. Dude - quality post. Awesome. Jesus - just what I needed GREAT Outlook.
> 
> Right I am off to go kick a kitten to get my aggressive edge back lol. CHeers brother - but adopt the same outlok for yourself too... we will crack this together!


I have to give Flints his due , he does write quality posts .... :thumbup1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Can you do 100kg with one leg? - I cant work out why the leg extension resistance machine goes to 110kg.... I mean sure its a big name gym, a standard type but there are some big dudes in there. Maybe they are designed for higher reps?


I wish! The reason I asked was I noticed your squat was low compared to your Leg extension. I figured that it was probably a cautionary move because of your back and just wondered if you were doing single or double leg extensions to make up for it. You're progression so far is brilliant mate, especially, as Flinty said, when you compare where you've come from. Inspirational stuff buddy.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yet another thing mate to makeit harder for you , however you are overcoming all odds..
> 
> I know its fcukin hard brother i am the same, be patient you are doing fcukin brilliant and im well proud of you. dont think about next month mate when you have all these plans in your mind, dont think about this season at rugby, think about next season , think about how good , strong and healthy you will be next year, then plan towards that goal.. we can all do anything and make massive changes in 2 weeks, but to plan for 8 or 9 months down the line mate thats the hard part, but have a plan, stick to it...
> 
> ...


Quality post mate, very well written.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I wish! The reason I asked was I noticed your squat was low compared to your Leg extension. I figured that it was probably a cautionary move because of your back and just wondered if you were doing single or double leg extensions to make up for it. You're progression so far is brilliant mate, especially, as Flinty said, when you compare where you've come from. Inspirational stuff buddy.


I can push it a little further with the squats when I have my training partner there. But Id sooner take it easy and not do myself in although I have never had any pain or scary moments since training with them, I understand it doesnt take much.

But I must say - it IS my back thats weaker and core than my legs so I have some work to do to sort my squats out, but it will come. I also go right down to the ground which most dont but still I am f00ked after even with a girlie weight lol.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I can push it a little further with the squats when I have my training partner there. But Id sooner take it easy and not do myself in although I have never had any pain or scary moments since training with them, I understand it doesnt take much.
> 
> But I must say - it IS my back thats weaker and core than my legs so I have some work to do to sort my squats out, but it will come. I also go right down to the ground which most dont but still I am f00ked after even with a girlie weight lol.


That makes sense mate.

In regard to your squats and going low, I'm sure I read somewhere that it is actually better to go as deep as you can for you knee because it is at its strongest at either end of your range of motion. Have you heard that?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ive not to be fair - I just like doing everything properly, slowly, with full range and decent intensity.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> That makes sense mate.
> 
> In regard to your squats and going low, I'm sure I read somewhere that it is actually better to go as deep as you can for you knee because it is at its strongest at either end of your range of motion. Have you heard that?


Yes better to go below parallel as it putrs less stress on the knees


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> That makes sense mate.
> 
> In regard to your squats and going low, I'm sure I read somewhere that it is actually better to go as deep as you can for you knee because it is at its strongest at either end of your range of motion. Have you heard that?


correct m8

half rep`s over time results in a shorter muscle meaning tearing it off the bone is more possible .

btw GB things are looking good m8 .

hey that flinty`s a good bloke :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I can push it a little further with the squats when I have my training partner there. But Id sooner take it easy and not do myself in although I have never had any pain or scary moments since training with them, I understand it doesnt take much.
> 
> But I must say - it IS my back thats weaker and core than my legs so I have some work to do to sort my squats out, but it will come. I also go right down to the ground which most dont but still I am f00ked after even with a girlie weight lol.


Hey GB, you doing any straight core work, to help support your spine?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I usually eat a good breakfast but I am really interested in keeping calories ridiculously low to see what impact it has so I am not eating where I can get away with it.
> 
> Almost an experiement - I think that if I keep calories real low but maintain exercise my body fat will drop but my muscle mass will stay pretty much the same providing it gets hit enough with stress.


GB i really think you need to eat more food mate than what your eating. Your doin a lot of training and not fuelling your body properly pal. Increase your protien and try and eat small amounts of food every 2 hr, your going to end up totally bolloxed going down the route your thinking of going down.

Most super league players have a good physical mass and are never cut to the bone. I have a Wigan warrior team diet sheet somewhere I will fish it out and try and copy and paste it did you. I think if you take the route above you will be really flagging for energy and you body may well cling onto fat stores as instead of releasing it and go catabolic?

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I usually eat a good breakfast but I am really interested in keeping calories ridiculously low to see what impact it has so I am not eating where I can get away with it.
> 
> Almost an experiement - I think that if I keep calories real low but maintain exercise my body fat will drop but my muscle mass will stay pretty much the same providing it gets hit enough with stress.


GB i really think you need to eat more food mate than what your eating. Your doin a lot of training and not fuelling your body properly pal. Increase your protien and try and eat small amounts of food every 2 hr, your going to end up totally bolloxed going down the route your thinking of going down.

Most super league players have a good physical mass and are never cut to the bone. I have a Wigan warrior team diet sheet somewhere I will fish it out and try and copy and paste it did you. I think if you take the route above you will be really flagging for energy and you body may well cling onto fat stores as instead of releasing it and go catabolic?

Joe


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I can push it a little further with the squats when I have my training partner there. But Id sooner take it easy and not do myself in although I have never had any pain or scary moments since training with them, I understand it doesnt take much.
> 
> But I must say - it IS my back thats weaker and core than my legs so I have some work to do to sort my squats out, but it will come. I also go right down to the ground which most dont but still I am f00ked after even with a girlie weight lol.


Squats terify me... I've had 2 back surgeries .. Remember the process, pain too well to risk it... I slipped my 2nd disc squatting and had to have it removed... I used to love squatting... But just can't face it... But if u can do it... Then maybe I should just brave it and try it with just the bar to get the motion right.... Break my fear....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Squats terify me... I've had 2 back surgeries .. Remember the process, pain too well to risk it... I slipped my 2nd disc squatting and had to have it removed... I used to love squatting... But just can't face it... But if u can do it... Then maybe I should just brave it and try it with just the bar to get the motion right.... Break my fear....


No medals for being in traction mate, dont do anything silly..


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Hey GB, you doing any straight core work, to help support your spine?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yes Sir - I write this on my workouts mate. I do abotu 30 minutes of pure core work 3 times a week and rugby training also have a session there. This alongside the compound lifts work me pretty good.



Joe1961 said:


> GB i really think you need to eat more food mate than what your eating. Your doin a lot of training and not fuelling your body properly pal. Increase your protien and try and eat small amounts of food every 2 hr, your going to end up totally bolloxed going down the route your thinking of going down.
> 
> Most super league players have a good physical mass and are never cut to the bone. I have a Wigan warrior team diet sheet somewhere I will fish it out and try and copy and paste it did you. I think if you take the route above you will be really flagging for energy and you body may well cling onto fat stores as instead of releasing it and go catabolic?
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe - If you could pull that diet out that would be awesome. Flinty was right really I need to eat well and controlled instead of doing anything drastic. But if you could find that sheet that would be brilliant. Ideally now, mainly due to rugby, I want and need to bulk some and just keep the cardio topped up.



Tommy10 said:


> Squats terify me... I've had 2 back surgeries .. Remember the process, pain too well to risk it... I slipped my 2nd disc squatting and had to have it removed... I used to love squatting... But just can't face it... But if u can do it... Then maybe I should just brave it and try it with just the bar to get the motion right.... Break my fear....


The key is to do what you feel comfortable with - for me not doing them would be more of a headfcuk so I have to. I cant not face something but thats me and not neccessarily the right approach for everyone.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just been reading Ricks journal, and noticed you are Chester based. That's 30-40 mins from me! Down the A483 and A5 how bizarre....

Cheers

diggy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Just been reading Ricks journal, and noticed you are Chester based. That's 30-40 mins from me! Down the A483 and A5 how bizarre....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> diggy


Dude we should meet and train sometime!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Dude we should meet and train sometime!


Absolutely.

All a bit hectic right now, but as the new job settles I will get 2-3 days working from home (normally am in London), so should try and grab a session.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will you lot shut up about training together ARRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want to come train lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> will you lot shut up about training together ARRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i want to come like a train lol


fixed :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> fixed :lol:


classic

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Yes Sir - I write this on my workouts mate. I do abotu 30 minutes of pure core work 3 times a week and rugby training also have a session there. This alongside the compound lifts work me pretty good.
> 
> Hey Joe - If you could pull that diet out that would be awesome. Flinty was right really I need to eat well and controlled instead of doing anything drastic. But if you could find that sheet that would be brilliant. Ideally now, mainly due to rugby, I want and need to bulk some and just keep the cardio topped up.
> 
> The key is to do what you feel comfortable with - for me not doing them would be more of a headfcuk so I have to. I cant not face something but thats me and not neccessarily the right approach for everyone.


me too. i've got a weak lower back that goes on me semi - regularly. I stopped deads and squats for a while, but now do them with very light weights, just very gradually building up either the reps or the weights - always in small increments. never such a big jump that form may be compromised. As I say, I'm only using light weights, but it's all gradually creeping up.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rugby - well I am naturally ****ed off... We got beat pretty bad again BUT we didn't play bad. We have 9 people new to the sport and we ARE starting to gel but I just dnt like ****ing losing.

I played flanker again so didn't stop running for 80 mins, that part was easy. Just hard trying to be a part of ever play which sometimes isn't possible.

I was told I played really well which means **** all to me, I know I did, I always out myself in 100% and made some very hard tackles but not seeing a result is getting annoying.

Anyway I am knackered it was a good crack today, lads are spot on bunch and hopefully with time we will start gelling more, get experience under our belts and start winning. For now I am more than happy with how I am coming along.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i know its hard mate , but ya just have to keep your heads up, like you say gel as a team and as friends, its all about having the crack and playing something you enjoy mate, dont worry about the result only that your bettering yourself mate and keeping up your end of the team..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rome wasnt built in a day mate.... you will all get there..


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

But Salford looks like it was!

I have high expectations, naturally... I don't like losing. Took down some big ****ers though and for me it's a first, obviously as I have not played before 2 weeks ago.... Obviously I won't back down but good to know I can smash any size.

weighed myself today, after the doctors the other day he didn't tell me my weight.... But said I'd lost some but I am 15 stone lol wtf!!! I started off at 13.5 if I remember rightly!!!! Ad I am losing chub so as far as I am concerned I'm a beats.... Just don't compare me to that flicking big lad rick lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy - Well after Rugby Sat I could feel my right shoulder was a little painful, and clicky. Think I strained it somewhat on a tackle where I just grabbed a lads shirt and it jolted my arm. Feel much better today after a good sleep.

Going to hit the gym tonight but try not to hit the arms/shoulders too much. Maybe a swim too - should help the shoulder a little.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Howdy - Well after Rugby Sat I could feel my right shoulder was a little painful, and clicky. Think I strained it somewhat on a tackle where I just grabbed a lads shirt and it jolted my arm. Feel much better today after a good sleep.
> 
> Going to hit the gym tonight but try not to hit the arms/shoulders too much. Maybe a swim too - should help the shoulder a little.


just take it easy matey...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Just had 2 tangerines then a few segments of choclate orange... does that count as part of my five a day?

Luckily I am playing football tonight, been asked to play for local 7 a side so all good will burn this off.

I have been pretty good with food, broken it up like you loonies do.

Morning 9am - 4 weetabix, semi skimmed milk

black coffee

11.30 chicken leg with some veg

2.30 chicken and salad

3 Tangerines and some naughty chocolate (2 pieces)

4 - protein bar and juice (creatine)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Just had 2 tangerines then a few segments of choclate orange... does that count as part of my five a day?
> 
> Luckily I am playing football tonight, been asked to play for local 7 a side so all good will burn this off.
> 
> ...


more food buddy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get some meat in you, mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Get some meat in you, mate


cue Uriel with his cockle lol !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> more food buddy


More food? Jesus.... I am finishing that chicken off now with broccoli mmmm mmmm.

Just played football for an hour, Jesus I haven't lost it. I'm still awesome lol (not that good ha)

I stuck some duct tape across my shoulder to support it And it helped no end. Just me being a tart after pulling it saturday.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question - Does anyone have a fixed pull up bar.... I dont mean the soft boy ones that wedge in the door... I mean a fixed bar? I am thinking of sticking one in the house... anyone recommened any?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Check me double posting as my journal must be boring compared to the big lads! hah!

Anyway diet for today - Its food shop day today so limited at moment

Weetabix 6 no sugar (this kills me)

Black coffee

11am - chicken breast with rice

1pm - Chicken breast round of wholemeal bread - told you we have no food! Creatine and juice

3pm - Chicken breast salad

I have a feeling Ewen will say eat more - which I can do when I get this next food shop in. But man all this food is hardwork fitting it all in.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Lovely rest day yesterday - kept the body well fuelled for me too.

Rugby training tonight - looking forward to it. Will need to tape my shoulder as its still achey but again nothing major. Feel strong and fit at the moment which is great stuff.

Adding more carbs today for tonight and I am going to do a big lifts session tomorrow. I am going out to beat my lifts from last week. Its do-able, so lets do it!

Can we have some comments and alongside them some good/cool things you have done/seen this week as this forum is starting to get me down with all the bad shiz people post.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, i haven't got any comment, as I haven't seen anything cool this week! But hate you to feel we weren't following. good luck with your lifting tomorrow.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Chili - Just got back from rugby training - absolutely wrecked now, love it. bit ****ed off with some of the commitment shown by the other lads but there is enough commitment to make a great team.

Plenty of pad work and shuttle sprints, my fitness must be throu the roof right now. Looking forward to Saturday and smashing a few people. I think some serious aggression will be needed for Saturday just to try and get the rest of them going.

Going to yet in the gym tomorrow, post up some lifts for you lot to check out. Ewen/Rick watch your back I'm coming for you ha!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no journal is complete without pics or training vids


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just catching up there mate and it looks like all is going well mate, good to see you're still smashing the life out of rugby. If you're feeling any niggles then if you can get a bit of sports massage on the offending area it wouldn't do any harm. We used to have one at our club and she was the business at working knots and niggles out after you'd been banged up.

This place is like a tractor beam for glassbacked [email protected], still at least it's not just you and I now buddy :lol:

I was thinking off the back of your post suggesting about meeting up and training together with Diggy. If anyone fancied making a weekend of it and doing a few sessions?

I don't do anything at weekends and generally just spend it sat on my ass in the house so I'd be more than happy to trek up to your manor for it if we can get a few more of the boys on board and even if not fk it come up anyway. We could have a UK Muscle christmas party or something :beer:

Flinty's post back there which I duly repped him for has given me the slap in the head I've needed after having a wandering mind all last week over general bollox. Time to get the macros on the go and start crunching numbers.... I was doing it but as with most things I seem to get derailed too easily 

Rambling over anyway brother and lets see if we can sort out a christmas gym assault or something


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

something cool for me anyway is I got an invite to the WPC World Powerlifting competition after my first meet... wooot... going to latvia in november to compete on the world stage baby... 

and dont forget this weekend the all blacks are going to be world champs


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> no journal is complete without pics or training vids


I will get some pictures then you bender - just becasue you want to see some peado shorts on Glassback thats why. A few pointers here - anyone who takes a phone in to the gym should be shot, especially you Ewen. But I will see what Glassback can do....



TrainingwithMS said:


> Just catching up there mate and it looks like all is going well mate, good to see you're still smashing the life out of rugby. If you're feeling any niggles then if you can get a bit of sports massage on the offending area it wouldn't do any harm. We used to have one at our club and she was the business at working knots and niggles out after you'd been banged up.
> 
> This place is like a tractor beam for glassbacked [email protected], still at least it's not just you and I now buddy :lol:
> 
> ...


Im well up for a meet... providing that Ewen isnt there.... hahah nah I love him really. That said any further north than Birmingham and he will get a nose bleed.



Greyphantom said:


> something cool for me anyway is I got an invite to the WPC World Powerlifting competition after my first meet... wooot... going to latvia in november to compete on the world stage baby...
> 
> and dont forget this weekend the all blacks are going to be world champs


Quality mate!! Nice work.. lol awesome.. and All Blacks WILL be champs. Im cheering them on.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Proper **** day yesterday - leave work to start another contract next week that's good. Come home to find one of the dogs gone and the Wife not there, note saying she is at the vets. One of our dogs had an access on his eye, they are prone to them. We were treating it with eye drops and all going well. But then the other pup jumps up and catches his eye... Starts seeping puss etc. Wife rushes him to vets nd he is probably going to lose his eye. So she has been in tears all night.

I get her to sleep and sat downstairs watching a bit of tv I straighten my legs out and admire my quads, as we all do ha, and my left inner Side of my knee clicks.... Ouch fcku!!! Painful, real painful.... I think I strained the inside of my knee the ligament there. I am so ****ed off as I literally live for Saturdays at the moment. So I ran off to bed in the hope that sleep will heal it ha! Woke up and I can feel a dull ache in my knee. Going to tape it up for rugby and try it. But I am über ****ed off at the moment, nothing is going right.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just gone thro this myself mate as you know, try and keep your chin up mate.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Proper **** day yesterday - leave work to start another contract next week that's good. Come home to find one of the dogs gone and the Wife not there, note saying she is at the vets. One of our dogs had an access on his eye, they are prone to them. We were treating it with eye drops and all going well. But then the other pup jumps up and catches his eye... Starts seeping puss etc. Wife rushes him to vets nd he is probably going to lose his eye. So she has been in tears all night.
> 
> I get her to sleep and sat downstairs watching a bit of tv I straighten my legs out and admire my quads, as we all do ha, and my left inner Side of my knee clicks.... Ouch fcku!!! Painful, real painful.... I think I strained the inside of my knee the ligament there. I am so ****ed off as I literally live for Saturdays at the moment. So I ran off to bed in the hope that sleep will heal it ha! Woke up and I can feel a dull ache in my knee. Going to tape it up for rugby and try it. But I am über ****ed off at the moment, nothing is going right.


Chin up mate. It's only a small hurdle when you consider how far you've come and the accomplishments that you've made.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry to hear this glassy mate, i feling fcuked off aswell today, must be something in the air mate !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Chin up GB .... we all know you'll get through and smash any opposition ...

ps:- hope your doggy will be ok


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Proper **** day yesterday - leave work to start another contract next week that's good. Come home to find one of the dogs gone and the Wife not there, note saying she is at the vets. One of our dogs had an access on his eye, they are prone to them. We were treating it with eye drops and all going well. But then the other pup jumps up and catches his eye... Starts seeping puss etc. Wife rushes him to vets nd he is probably going to lose his eye. So she has been in tears all night.
> 
> I get her to sleep and sat downstairs watching a bit of tv I straighten my legs out and admire my quads, as we all do ha, and my left inner Side of my knee clicks.... Ouch fcku!!! Painful, real painful.... I think I strained the inside of my knee the ligament there. I am so ****ed off as I literally live for Saturdays at the moment. So I ran off to bed in the hope that sleep will heal it ha! Woke up and I can feel a dull ache in my knee. Going to tape it up for rugby and try it. But I am über ****ed off at the moment, nothing is going right.


Persevere, you'll come out on top eventually. Rome wasn't build in a day.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Gents - thanks for the nice comments. I woke up this morning and strapped my knee up, took some painkillers and played. We got beat again, a given as we never field the same team (we don't play together enough).

But I just didn't feel involved in the game, the ball just wasn't near me. You kno how iT is, sometimes your proper involved other times your not. made some good tackles but generally a bit annoyed but I think that's because my week has been so ****.

Dog is back, he is pretty chirpy now after meds have warn off, eye stitched up but generally good so that a great plus.

I think I need to make my mark next Saturday..... To prove to myself I know how to play. I have this week off so I am going to hit the gym and prep for Saturday making sure I have trained well and that I am well rested to.

Cheers all

GB


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

take their heads ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Cheers Gents - thanks for the nice comments. I woke up this morning and strapped my knee up, took some painkillers and played. We got beat again, a given as we never field the same team (we don't play together enough).
> 
> But I just didn't feel involved in the game, the ball just wasn't near me. You kno how iT is, sometimes your proper involved other times your not. made some good tackles but generally a bit annoyed but I think that's because my week has been so ****.
> 
> ...


what you will find mate is that you get fitter, you get better at the game, but you also become more frustrated that you dont feel your TEAM is getting anywhere, its perfectly normal after a couple of weeks of buzzing to have a bit of a comedown week. you have had other things on your mind and you knee playing on your mind.. next week will come and you will feel loads better and have a good game , maybe not for the team but for yourself as you know your mind was fully in it..

Well done mate you have made another game pal and had a run about ...

thats all that matters


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

It sounds a bit **** but it seems like your team is like a Sunday pub football team playing in a competitive Saturday league which is gonna be frustrating for someone like yourself who is a born winner. I don't think there is any need to prove to yourself you can play as you don't pick up man of the match awards if you don't know what you're doing. Hopefully your enthusiasm for the game will prove to be contagious and it might rally the team around so you can start to gel as a unit. Be nice if they could somehow entice a few more regular players too that have a bit of savvy about the game and then you can start getting a settled team each week. As you said having different players every week is no good as there is no way for you to build up an understanding, frustrating times but no doubt you'll figure it out in the end.

Glad that your dog is ok mate nasty business whenever they're ill or in the wars. We've got a black cocker that's 9 now and he's forever in and out of the vets. Between he my dad and I we've got some medicine cabinet going on I can tell you 

Hope you're enjoying your week off mate and enjoying the calm before the storm on Saturday!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - great post TrainingwithMS made me laugh mate...lol medicine cabinet sentence made me laugh alot.

I am taking the losing a bit personal but that's how I am. Looking forward to hitting the gym and some hills this week and will naturally prove myself. It's a shame as sme of the expericed players would be great if they showed for training.

Anyway - god is back eye sewed up for now while it heals, will find out how bad it is at end of the week. Gym tomorrow spent today sorting out business bank accounts which take far longer than it needs to. Got aload of wood flooring to lay too, lovely.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hope all is well keep positive Glassback mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - well my injections have not come again, so I am 3 days over due and I am like an old man. I struggle to stand straight right now and in the middle of laying wood flooring so you can imagine the ****ing struggle I am facing. They are due this week. Problem being the NHS have to sign a prescription and send to healthcare at home (a privatised company that deliver medicines across the uk). because they restarted my injections part way through a month the prescription has fallen short leaving me without them, so rigamortis kicks in (it feels like it).

Quite suprised it has kicked in so quick, so I have gone from playing rugby saturday to looking like an old man by Tuesday. Hips are painfull, I can't sand up straight and can barely grip a cup of tea.

Will keep you posted on when I get the injections through - my exercise routine will regress back to my old man routine of stretching while I wait for the meds.

It could be worse, the rugby world cup could have finished.... Oh wait. :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Christ mate thats not good..... keep your chin up and FFS dont over do it...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I won't tell you to stay strong mate, as I know you will. I had a similar situation with regard to the floor laying as I was halfway through laying mine when I bust my discs. After a lengthy spell in bed I eventually carried on laying it during my recovery and just slid around on my stomach as once I got down I couldn't get back up lol. Hope your meds get sorted soon mate. All the best.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers buddy - don't worry, the wont be any over doing it, I am struggling to walk. I refuse to get the crutches out, I've not seem them for an age now.

As soon as I get my injections I am fine, it's like being superman and some pleb has given me a lovely pint of Newcastle brown but put some Kryptonite in it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Cheers buddy - don't worry, the wont be any over doing it, I am struggling to walk. I refuse to get the crutches out, I've not seem them for an age now.
> 
> As soon as I get my injections I am fine, it's like being superman and some pleb has given me a lovely pint of Newcastle brown but put some Kryptonite in it.


you certainly deal with lifes downs well buddy i admire your spirit hats off to ya . :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> you certainly deal with lifes downs well buddy i admire your spirit hats off to ya . :thumbup1:


I probably hide it well, I don't think I deal with it well, I get über ****ed off. But at the point now where I am think "what can I do?"

Will have the injections soon and will be taking the **** out of you all in no time ha! X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I probably hide it well, I don't think I deal with it well, I get über ****ed off. But at the point now where I am think "what can I do?"
> 
> Will have the injections soon and will be taking the **** out of you all in no time ha! X


yeah your right sometimes there is nothing left other than to say `what can i do` just gotta keep keeping on .

if you need to vent hit me up


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I probably hide it well, I don't think I deal with it well, I get über ****ed off. But at the point now where I am think "what can I do?"
> 
> Will have the injections soon and will be taking the **** out of you all in no time ha! X


I didn't think that not having your injections would have stopped you taking the p1ss though mate? 

Have they told you when you will get them yet?

Stay strong.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Not having my injections makes it difficult to ****, but I can still take the **** ha!

They should be here this week. I just want them here before Friday, so I get a day for them to get in to my body and I can hit rugby Saturday. I took some of my old meds and felt better for it last night. I slept well which is good and don't feel half as bad today. I am painkillered up and if I feel OK I am going to go rugby training tonight, I will do the cardio just won't do the rugby.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

just be careful that you dont turn up and think, maybe I will just do a little bit of rugby.... not worth the risk is it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Not having my injections makes it difficult to ****, but I can still take the **** ha!
> 
> They should be here this week. I just want them here before Friday, so I get a day for them to get in to my body and I can hit rugby Saturday. I took some of my old meds and felt better for it last night. I slept well which is good and don't feel half as bad today. I am painkillered up and if I feel OK I am going to go rugby training tonight, I will do the cardio just won't do the rugby.





DiggyV said:


> just be careful that you dont turn up and think, maybe I will just do a little bit of rugby.... not worth the risk is it?


Yes just don't make matters worse by being pig headed GB ... though I'm sure you'll be sensible


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Struggling to sleep so came on to get a catch up on things here. Sorry to hear they've fked you like that mate, what a pair we are.... You can't get the gear that works while they're flicking pills at me like they want me to open my own pharmacy and none of them work :lol:

Pity we're not closer or we could have an old man race around the block and see which one of us is the quickest... Seriously makes ure you don't go fking nuts as soon as they jab you up, take a bit of time and ease yourself back into it. You know your body best but I know what you bootnecks are like and you're all mental when it comes to just smashing on through regardless.

Flying straight back at it and then ruining yourself is akin to one of those birds you see on a Saturday at 3am down the kebab shop..... Always seems like a good idea at the time, then when you're arm is trapped under them in the morning with no hacksaw handy to take it off it's a world of pain before you can get out of the place that seemed like heaven the night before :thumbdown:

I seriously hope that you're sorted soon though mate and you'll be back smashing everything as you always do!!

I might be off for a stay at her majesty's pleasure in one of the fine NHS establishments on Monday so I'll have my laptop with me to keep an eye on things here and I'll play up every day I'm there that they haven't delivered your gear!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope your okay mate...How'd the rugby training go??


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey up GB, hope your meds come soon pal and your up and about as normal. Pm your email and I will get these rugby sheeets scanned and sent to you mate.

Joe


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gents - struggling tonight so I'm in bed with a brew. I will update you properly tomorrow. Injections due Saturday morning, let's hope I recover well enough tomorrow and Sat morning to play sat afternoon.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hi Gents - struggling tonight so I'm in bed with a brew. I will update you properly tomorrow. Injections due Saturday morning, let's hope I recover well enough tomorrow and Sat morning to play sat afternoon.


Be careful though buddy, dont want to overdo it and put yourself on the injured list.

Fingers crossed it goes as you want it though


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

had a good nights sleep and feel better for it. Recap - on Wednesday I took some of my old medication, which is the procedure should I run out of injections. Within an hour I felt physically better but mentally tired. Went training and felt brilliant, very strange but that's what200mg of tramadol does.

Yesterday I finished the wood flooring, it killed me. I rang healthcare at home (the suppliers of my meds) 4 times chasing a delivery date and they are due here Saturday morning. My plan of action is to take it easy today, take ibuprofen and tramadol (tramadol if needed) and see how I am Saturday morning. I really want to play.

I can't damage my back further I just put yield in more pain but if I inject Saturday by Sunday I will be fine again.

thanks for the positive comments, sorry the journal may get boring for you but it is important I document this phases should some other poor bugger with AS come along and see this.

It'd Friday so Glassback says enjoy the weekend!!!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Good nights sleep I remember those, I am just heading off to try and get a good mornings sleep in a second :lol:

Glad that the bridging meds are helping to placate everything whilst you wait and hopefully those boys will drop the kit off Saturday so you can jab yourself back to beasting state. I like the take it easy and see how you are Saturday morning, I don't like the playing bit.

There will be at a guess around 20 games between now and the end of the season. Missing one to ensure you're hopefully fit to smash through the last 20 would be the better option I reckon boss. You rush it back, ping something and then you may be watching for a lot longer than 80 minutes from the sideline which would be a fking nightmare I know that much.

Refer to my post before I went to bed last night, don't go home with that kebab shop girl mate as you know it's gonna be a world of hurt the next morning :wink:

Inject Saturday, chill out and go do something with the mrs or anything that isn't going to risk some long term sideline action and cause you to be more ****ed off than you have been the last few days.

Fk the boring mate, document everything because it's YOUR journal and there for you to write what you want. We'll all still read even if we might have to start digging you out a bit more 

Enjoy the weekend yourself and treat it as your last one OFF until xmas with no Rugby because you'll be back to 100% after the weekend and ready to get back to it and take some fking names!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I really appreciate your Kabab shop post that made me laugh alot. I meant to refence that in this mornings post. How are you doing mate? Sounds like you don't sleep too well? What keeps you up?

With me it's my shooting pains and like a fuzzing, warm, pain in my major joints.

I will take meds today and see how I feel, if I am feel good I will suggest I do 30 mins or something Saturday, playing is a mental boost for me.

Battlefield 3 should arrive today so can chill on that and go to war sat in my front room, what's nice about this is I don't have to carry my kit, I dnt get shot at and I get a rifle that works! Ha.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep your chin up brother, you just chill out and dont think of doing anything until your fit enough to make it count anyway.. or i will hunt you down with my barrett .50 cal and hit you in the nuts with it lol...

have a good weekend bro .. X


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I really appreciate your Kabab shop post that made me laugh alot. I meant to refence that in this mornings post. How are you doing mate? Sounds like you don't sleep too well? What keeps you up?
> 
> With me it's my shooting pains and like a fuzzing, warm, pain in my major joints.
> 
> ...


Ah I keep myself up mostly but a defective bladder due to one of my lesions means I wake up to use the bathroom every few hours. Still it's no different than being on board and having to do defence watches, that fks with your sleep when you get a shake at 4am to go down to the ops room for 4 hours and then have to turn to at 8am for a full day.... At least I get to go back to bed unlike in those days 

I get pains in my lower back which is more of a dull burning pain and my legs are burning most of the time too. It's more an intense pins & needles burn though and in time I've grown to ignore it on the most part.

The only 30 minutes you should be looking to do this weekend is cardio with the mrs as Milky says. I'm not sure if she'll let you have the required 6 goes which most bootnecks require, you can but try though :wink:

Haha a bit of online war, can't beat it no kit to clean, no getting shot at which although it may surprise seeing as I spent time on the ranges with matelots never happened to me :lol: The old dodgy SA80 haha I remember them very well albeit I only used them infrequently thank fk!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Well what an eventful weekend - kind of. Pretty ****ed off if I am to be honest. I turned up to rugby and because it was some match, against a supposedly easy team everyone turned out and they seemed to drop the committed newbies to the bench.

Out of order if you ask me, I got on with 20 minutes left to go and had someone push me, no hard feelings it's rugby. Then he chinned me in the scrum so I told him he is for it. Big fatty about ft taller than me, huge belly..... Must have thought the short ass Glassback would be scared off, no ****ing chance. So I waited for him to get the ball, I told our kicker to kick it high and slow to him, I set off on the whistle and met fatty just as the ball hit him, picked the ****er up some and dropped the test on his back. He went to get up swung for me, caught my chin and so I went to town on him.

Was sent off but did what I needed to do, the team agreed I had to make a point. It was 3 minutes from the end and we had won, they decided to get fiesty with us hoping to wind us up and lose the game.

Back feels good, I got the injections Saturday morning and stabbed myself nice and early. So all good that front.

New contract starts tomorrow so eary night after a shave and pressing my kit ready. Get some training in this week me thinks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you fcukin hooligan pmsl.. you been on the tren ???

dam right too mate dont let no fcuker push you about .. love a ruck at hockey mate but you have to be careful when they have sticks in there hands lol....

glad you didnt back down brother...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. Quality mate. Make sure you have a video man on the touchline next time Also watch out for dodgy team selection. You don't want to be busting a gut week in week out then get dropped for some guys mate when the best games come round. I'm sure you'll have a word or two of advice for the selectors, mate. Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Flinty - I wish I was on the tren mate, I can almost see why most want to get big to make others think twice about starting. I have grown up with people under estimating me, so used to having people picking a fight, fine by me.

I always try and get out of fighting but a man knows when he needs to step up and I needed to. The team was watching me, he pushed his luck and I wasn't sitting in the bar afterwards knowing he took the **** out of me.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Quality mate. Make sure you have a video man on the touchline next time Also watch out for dodgy team selection. You don't want to be busting a gut week in week out then get dropped for some guys mate when the best games come round. I'm sure you'll have a word or two of advice for the selectors, mate. Keep up the good work:thumb:


Ex-fcuking-actly, seriously ****ed off. I turn up each week to train and Saturday's for matches, turn up when we had 11 on the field and it was too cold for the others to play and I get dropped?

Definitely having words Wednesday, sure I'm not th best in the world but atleast give a bit of respect back to those who actually show up.

I'm a man of pride, morals and respect, so of they, the manager and coach don't agree with my outlook I will be offski, there loss.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Defo have a word with the coach. Not on. If people dont turn up for the tough matches, they shouldn't get picked for the easy ones.

Well done on not backing down, he had it coming. 

Also if they dont pick you again for these reasons find yourself a team that respect the commitment. There are several in the Chester area, I used to play for Mold rugby (and what were then Mold Tridents hockey Flinty!), a bit out of your way, but a good club.

keep us posted mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Defo have a word with the coach. Not on. If people dont turn up for the tough matches, they shouldn't get picked for the easy ones.
> 
> Well done on not backing down, he had it coming.
> 
> ...


Good shout, I will do just that. Glad you lot agree. But hey ho.

Yes the lad got it good and proper, glad the wife wasn't there, she would have not been happy. Felt bad kids were watching but I really had no choice.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

GO the ALLBLACKS...!!! that is all


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahaha my old man was sat behind me in the office and he asked wtf I was laughing at when I read that through. I'm saying take it easy wait for them to kick in etc. You bowl off to rugby and start ironing people out :lol:

Quality stuff and I make you right mate, you can't have people taking liberties on the field and sometimes you just have to crack some skulls!!

Sounds like it's deffo a Sunday league team you're in if the manager is up to that bollox and as everyone has said have a word then jog yourself on if there is no satisfactory resolution reached. You can't be putting up with that kind of crap if you're willing to put the effort in and I'm sure any team you speak to would be glad to have you.

Glad things went well though other than the UFC match and hopefully the team issues will be resolved one way or the other this week :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, fatty got what he deserved I guess, lol. Nice one bro


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Did you play at the weekend, or have you moved to another club.

you still alive mate?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still here!!

Sorry gents, I have started a new contract job and it's taking all my time right now, that coupled with trying to sort out things with HMRC with my new company it's proving tedious.

I am doing good thanks - I have played rugby and managed to keep myself fit. I'm losing weight simply through working and not getting chance to eat regularly. That will change soon.

This weekend just gone was good, hard game against top of the league, I really enjoyed it. Got a few votes for man of the match which was cool. I am doing weights at home at the moment as I dnt have time to get the gym at the moment.

Sad to see a few people struggling with back injuries, it's always a terrible time when your back is bad, whether you broke it playing soldiers or burst a disc dead lifting. It's all bad.

How are you lot doing?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

doing good mate thanks, did start a thread other day asking where you were lol.. obviously worried about not seeing you for a while, anyway sounds like your busy but well. so take care brother , hope your more regular on here again soon !!! X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Let me get this week out the way and I promise I will be back in full swing. I'm still training thought so don't want you lot slacking... You little ****ers. Hahah!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

See you've been MIA for a while my man, hope that all is well buddy and those jabs are still keeping you in tip top condition!!

Look forward to hearing from you soon buddy :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - seriously do apologise. This new contract is majorly busy, which in the grand schemes of things is great news. But no time for this place at the moment. That should change as we approach Xmas hopefully.

So how you lot doing?

Luckily I've been very active, the rugby is keeping me seriously in trim. You'll be glad to know I am on the first team full time now they have found a second team from somewhere. Really enjoyi it and the manager has more respect for me after I had a word about playing monkeys that don't come training when it's cold or raining.

If it ain't rainin it ain't trainin, simple really.

I took some pics which I will upload. I haven't touched the gym for a few weeks, since I last updated here! But I have started weights at home so I can make use of the little time I have. My diet has been just eat everything, providing its good. It's made huge progress at training and I see it as a must now. Still nowhere near what that ****ing monster Ewen or Milh eats but getting there, well maybe that's a lie. But I do eat plenty.

I have lost weight but I am much firmer, but not exactly bigger yet stronger?! Weird but I feel great. I will get the pics up when I get on my laptop.

That's right I'm a cock and currently on my iPad, why because I am better than you that or I am a cheesy salesman that has one for work, but we know that's not true.... So I'm a cock. Lol

Good to be back gents - much love!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

good to hear from you again GB. Glad you are well.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good to see your still alive brother .. hope you get back with us soon, missing your input matey X


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

as above my great to have you back on here GB

Glad to hear work is busy for you, plenty of doe for xmas :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on mate..

The youngsters are catching up with us oldies on here...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:



> Come on mate..
> 
> The youngsters are catching up with us oldies on here...


what do you mean - he is one of the youngsters!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> what do you mean - he is one of the youngsters!


Like fu*k he is !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Go back to page 1:



Glassback said:


> I am 26 now, 5ft 8 weight just over 13 stone.





Milky said:


> Like fu*k he is !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


he's got 20 years on me mate, to me he's a youngster! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I remember when this was all fields.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Go back to page 1:
> 
> he's got 20 years on me mate, to me he's a youngster! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I remember when this was all fields.


Fu*k me l thought he was 52 if a day !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l thought he was 52 if a day !


He just LOOKS 52...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol alright guys leave me alone haha! I am 27 but Jesus I feel alot older sometimes! Haha Milky if you weren't so big Id headbutt you in your knee cap lol.

hahaa awesome boys. I am going to be catching up with your journals now! Stand by your beds.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Lol alright guys leave me alone haha! I am 27 but Jesus I feel alot older sometimes! Haha Milky if you weren't so big Id headbutt you in your knee cap lol.
> 
> hahaa awesome boys. I am going to be catching up with your journals now! Stand by your beds.


Ha ha mate l would let you and shake your hand afterwards.... top bloke..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see you back bro!! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

27 fuk me you are well passed it then... thought you were 18 like me... ok 21... alright 22 plus 17...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good to see you back mate. I've been in a similar situation. new job hours killing me. worked til 3am thurs night, then back in 8.30 yesterday morning. So a big list of everyone's journals to get through. starting with yours! gonna get busy with the like button now.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes it's hard work keeping up mate, good to here from you.

Well, I'm battered and bruised after rugby, think I broke my little finger too, just to add insult to I injury. Played flanker first half then went hooker second as our hooker went off with dislocated shoulder. All interesting.

I love rugby, but still need to work on my game craft. Training wise I am fit and strong, now that I am at a decent level I think I am going to work on losing some fat but progressively so I don't lose strength as I go.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

U still alive then mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh I'm still here big lad. How you doing other that tearing your tit?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good to see your still active mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

glad your really getting into rugby mate ... good to sit at home on saturdays nursing your injuries but knowing you loved every second of getting them lol ....

keep up the good work Brother !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Yes it's hard work keeping up mate, good to here from you.
> 
> Well, I'm battered and bruised after rugby, think I broke my little finger too, just to add insult to I injury. Played flanker first half then went hooker second as our hooker went off with dislocated shoulder. All interesting.
> 
> I love rugby, but still need to work on my game craft. Training wise I am fit and strong, now that I am at a decent level I think I am going to work on losing some fat but progressively so I don't lose strength as I go.


Good to hear from you big guy, glad you still have a pulse and use of your limbs  . Have a look at :

www.rugbytactics.com

www.betterrugbycoaching.com

They are both coaching resources, but might start helping you with your 'game'.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you're still going well buddy and smashing everyone up on the Rugby pitch!!

Hope you the mrs and the dog have a great xmas and look forward to hearing from you when you're about next!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas brother, you are missed...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas GB. Hope everything is going the way you want it to, see you in 2012 I hope!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

merry christmas glassback


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Merry christmas mate, hope this finds you well , and you come back to us soon X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents, don't worry I will always come back.... Just like a decent boomerang. Lol with the added bonus I'm not a ****ing Aussie!

Apologies though, been über busy with work, it's been mental. Christmas was a massive rush too. But all fun.

Thanks for the warm wishes too! how are we all doing?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

best of luck with turning back the clock. with the determination you've shown to get walking again i doubt you will need it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back brother...were all good and raring to go for the new yr.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers chicken legs. Hi Milky, yes New Year, new goals. Should be fun, I should make my new years resolution to keep on top of this forum! It's been hard work recently. My fault though as it oly takes a quick half hour.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah bro you dont love us anymore !!!!:no:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bullshiz Flinty and you know it, you sexy bastard you x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Welcome back big guy...

Good to see you're still breathing :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

happy new year mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Gb! 2012, baby!! Let's do this!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow check defdaz out, howdy mate. Yes 2012 a new year, new challenges. It's going to be a good one that's for sure.

Starting the year off with a "lean off" me and a friend are seeing who can drop most weight, well fat my April 1st. Should be fun. Outside of that it's rugby rugby rugby for me and plenty of weights.

Will do my best to keep posting, should be more settled now everything my end had cooled down. Worlds strongest man was good viewing over Xmas, some absolute monsters right there. Wonder how long it will be till we see Ewen and crew there?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome back mate, glad to see things have been going well with work. In the current climate that has to be a godsend and definitely a nice hassle to have!!

Standard January lean off for me too after a tumutuous latter 1/3 of the year which was irritating but kept things interesting all the same 

Best of luck in the competition with your friend and I have no doubt you will prevail. Good luck with the Rugby and look forward to reading about you reaping carange weekly on the field!!

HNY bro and all the best for 2012!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Wow check defdaz out, howdy mate. Yes 2012 a new year, new challenges. It's going to be a good one that's for sure.
> 
> Starting the year off with a "lean off" me and a friend are seeing who can drop most weight, well fat my April 1st. Should be fun. Outside of that it's rugby rugby rugby for me and plenty of weights.
> 
> Will do my best to keep posting, should be more settled now everything my end had cooled down. Worlds strongest man was good viewing over Xmas, some absolute monsters right there. Wonder how long it will be till we see Ewen and crew there?


Great to see you back GB ... and Happy New Year , hope it's a good one for you !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yo hardcore badass training monsters..... And Ewen.

Back to training (Rugby) tonight, **** me..... I nearly died. Last time I threw up was on a tab across Dartmoor and I was nervous thinking I was going to again just after some shuttle runs and tackling runs but managed to hold it in. Thank ****.

So feel achey as hell and real tired. Absolutely nuts how after 2 weeks off one can lose so much fitness and agility. Anyway, it's all fun and a good workout. Boss really drilled us to almost make a point which I enjoy, afterwards!

Diet has been spot on as part of my face off with a mate. He sails (oohhh sailor) and is pretty fit already but needs to lean up after a bike crash. I told him I'd whoops his **** as I don't lose lol so it went from there. Anyway, here's an idea of my diet to lean up.

Morning 3 weetabix skimmed milk no sugar (Bleugh)

Lunch cup of rice, chicken breast black coffee

Main meal - meat, veg or chicken rice or fish rice.

I know it's not very imaginative but if I don't keep it strict I will ****ing wander off course.

As most, I've put weight on around my midriff but my shoulders are looking good with all this grappleing and tackling. I'm hitting weights shoulders and back as a default every night. With some core exercises too.

Daily I am either rugby training or running weights. I weighed in at 15 stone Monday. Not bad, I thought it would be more but I must have dropped half a stone before Xmas somehow.

Anyway thee you go, the will be pictures every 2 weeks. Promise.

Edit - not much food there I know, I just want to melt all the fat off and then build but for now my strength is enough for the game and that's all I care about. Doing plenty of resistance stuff to maintain my muscle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ooohh pictures fortnightly :rockon:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup. Should be fun and embarassing. But atleast I get grilled if I don't post.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Aching like frig after rugby, feels food though. Weights tonight st home, some back and shoulders stuff. Hunger has becoming a feeling and not a need now so that's making it easier. I'm not exactly starving though.

Question to the diet freaks - I have a silverside joint of beef to eat, so I have been roasting sections slicing, potato (2) and shed loads of veg, carrots and greens. Purely to get through the beef as I'm a straight male, meaning I don't throw meat away. This alright as a main meal? Nothing bad in that for the next 2 nights?

I can't see an issue with it, providing I don't have 12 potatoes like usual and a load of gravy! Opinions please.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Aching like frig after rugby, feels food though. Weights tonight st home, some back and shoulders stuff. Hunger has becoming a feeling and not a need now so that's making it easier. I'm not exactly starving though.
> 
> Question to the diet freaks - I have a silverside joint of beef to eat, so I have been roasting sections slicing, potato (2) and shed loads of veg, carrots and greens. Purely to get through the beef as I'm a straight male, meaning I don't throw meat away. This alright as a main meal? Nothing bad in that for the next 2 nights?
> 
> I can't see an issue with it, providing I don't have 12 potatoes like usual and a load of gravy! Opinions please.


yes mate get the fcuker down ya ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As you say mate just ease of on the spuds, not on the beef tho !!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate get the fcuker down ya ....


X2


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a crime to have roast beef without gravy :ban:

I've got some digital kitchen scales with a highsided bowl and I just throw everything in that before I transfer it to my plate. My mum thinks I've gone absolutely mental making her weigh sweet potato and chicken breasts before I eat it but needs must :lol:

Roll on the weekend so we can hear about the bodies you've left strewn around the rugby field!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a crime to have roast beef without gravy :ban:
> 
> I've got some digital kitchen scales with a highsided bowl and I just throw everything in that before I transfer it to my plate. My mum thinks I've gone absolutely mental making her weigh sweet potato and chicken breasts before I eat it but needs must :lol:
> 
> Roll on the weekend so we can hear about the bodies you've left strewn around the rugby field!!


I know, beef has to have gravy but I'm against my skinny ass mate so all I think about is beating him in this face off.

Tell you what big lad, after Wednesday, I feel unfit, weak and unsure but ts because I had nearly 3 weeks off with Christmas as there was no training or games. I did weights but you know what it's like, if you don't play rugby you aren't ready to play rugby.

On Way of getting Match fitness that's through playing matches.

But make no mistake, I will leave bodies behind. Haha!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I know, beef has to have gravy but I'm against my skinny ass mate so all I think about is beating him in this face off.
> 
> Tell you what big lad, after Wednesday, I feel unfit, weak and unsure but ts because I had nearly 3 weeks off with Christmas as there was no training or games. I did weights but you know what it's like, if you don't play rugby you aren't ready to play rugby.
> 
> ...


Do an extra 10minutes on the treadmill or something, can't deny yourself that little addition to the meal 

As soon as you smash through the first clown that gets in your way that'll go I'm sure and then you'll be itching for some bonecrushing collisions!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey buddy its good to see youre still about... hows the back going? still playing a mans sport hey  re the beef, get it in ya, more beef the better but do watch the potatoes as suggested... however with the training you do a few more tatties on the plate is not going to kill you... or make you a fat glassback


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahah hi there phantom.... I'm belting thanks. But the new year training was brutal and I am feeling it. Some big meals tonight to ready me for tomorrow. Tomorrow will be tough as I feel unfit after not playing for 3 weeks but hey, they will feel the same!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

WTF?! No gravy?! What's wrong with you!? :lol:

Seriously though, there's not much to worry about with gravy (yeah ok some salt but we're big burly men, we can handle it!), get it on the plate and down yer neck son :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

defdaz said:


> WTF?! No gravy?! What's wrong with you!? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, there's not much to worry about with gravy (yeah ok some salt but we're big burly men, we can handle it!), get it on the plate and down yer neck son :thumb:


I had some just, lovely! I'm in a get lean face off so everything counts!! Daz you look like my PTO during training in that pic ha! Awesome.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy all - well what a ****ing weekend. In short we got scuppered, proper done over by one of the top teams in the league and I ended up smacking one of our own players afterwards in the bar. ****ing guy was negative all game, I've only seen the **** turn up 3 times. Gave me some **** when I walked in to the bar (bearing in mind I was voted man of the match) I answered him back, he thought he'd be the big man by gripping me so I dropped him. Anyway it ruined my weekend, I'm past fighting but this guy crossed the line. Anyway manager told me I did the right thing, he was "testing me and he is a knob anyway" and everyone was saying "it was either you or me" the same old bull**** people spew after you smack someone.

Anyway..... Ruined my weekend if I'm honest. But I wasn't having someone try and show me up whoever the are.

Diet going good, dumbell workouts are getting my back and shoulders motoring along. I pulled my calf pretty bad during the match and I'm paying for playing on on saturday. Hopefully it will be sorted by tomorrow for training, it's been getting better day by day.

How you lot doing?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nothing by halves eh buddy? :lol: sounds like he deserved it though. Glad you're still enjoying the rugby, massage always helped calf tears for me. But quite hard deep tissue style. No ice though. Will dig out an article on this, that basically says that ice on muscle damage may actually be counter productive. Anyway, keep going and keep posting.good to have you back.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm does that team you play for win any games ? but good to see you are enjoying the Rugby


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I was expecting to hear about you ironing some opposition out, not bar brawls 

Fk him he sounds like a tool and no doubt his neck is well and truly wound in now and probably whiplashed too!!

Glad all is going well on the other fronts though buddy and hopefully the leg heals up so you can crack some more skulls this weekend :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers for the posts gents. Hahah Greshie we won before Xmas we rolled 2nd in the league. But we are never consistent.

I'm quite embarrassed about it all but there is only so far you can push someone.

Anyway back to more interesting points. Diet good, im getting used to boring food, not that it has to be boring but you know what's mean. Rugby training tonight went well, calf fine after a thorough warm up. Looking forward to Saturday now.

Doing a run tomorrow to step up the cardio to burn off this belly. Photo being posted sunday to show a start point for the next 3 months lean off with my Mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Tough diet for a week and training but not as much as I'd have liked due to calf pull. Rugby tomorrow and next week alot of cardio with the newly healed calf. Should prove fruitful. Shoulders looking good but belly still there..... How come pictures look so much worse than in reality? Maybe Milky is even ****ing bigger than the pics show.... Wow!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

how are you bro.. good to see you on here a little more nowadays X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I have more time now mate. Business all setup so thats all good and not taking up as much time now.

Training at home, with dumbells doing plenty of shoulder back work. Next week I will smash the cardio to really kick the fat loss along. I'm using fitness pal app, because my mates are using it. It's pretty good but I feel like a bit of a pr**k typing in to it ha! But it does highlight how the carbs sneak in! Embarassing photo due Sunday, right after Xmas ****ing brilliant.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

fitness pal sounds intriguing... looking for a good powerlifting one... whats ya business GB?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> fitness pal sounds intriguing... looking for a good powerlifting one... whats ya business GB?


Got a bodybuilding.com one too, might be more help for you it I've not used it in anger. My business is IT Consultancy mate, specialise in software mainly ERP/Business software.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate all due respect to you for being man enough to admit hitting someone spoiled your weekend....

Very NON ALPHA thing to do.... proud of you.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate all due respect to you for being man enough to admit hitting someone spoiled your weekend....
> 
> Very NON ALPHA thing to do.... proud of you.


Hi mate - it won't take much to see my point of view of this alpha male bull****. People who call themselves "alpha male" clearly take it up the ****. It did ruin my weekend, I'm way passed having to punch people to look cool, but this guy put me in the corner....no one puts Glassback in the corner. Ha!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Afternoon All,

Well I have taken a few photos as promised. As I check them it was the wrong time to do this, just after Christmas etc but hey this is where Im at following the festive fun.

I have this comparison shot below - the shot on the right was from the early days of the journal and is quite a rough pic when compared to me as at today (Bruises and all) taken with a half decent camera.



I will take a few more tonight when I get in and post a few shots of different areas without me looking like too much of a knob.

So my calories have been cut right down this last week - I am not consuming more than 1300 calories (or so my records say) this is with exercise thrown in too. I have 11 weeks left of this and then me and my mate will make comparison between the two and take the **** out of each other.

Its been really good for him, he snapped a few bones in a motorbike accident and this is giving him some incentive to take training, diet seriously and in fairness it has given me a very much needed post Christmas kick up the ****.

In myself, I feel very fit again now.... some serious cardio got that sorted. Tough game yesterday - we fielded 14 - absolutely annoyed. If its too cold or a tough team you see the ****houses drop out. Well, things are changing we will have a few more back from being injured next week but it does leave me thinking that my generation, and those that follow just arent made for sport anymore.

They would rather play rugby on the playstation than go out and do it. I had a good game, I played flanker both open and blind as we were a man down. Got a good stamping on my calf (yes the one that pulled the week before) and that made things more difficult. After us being about 30 points down I just made a point of steaming whoever had it, whether they passed the ball nefore I got there or not. I was really proud of those who played though, noone gave up and for me thats all you can ask for. Dont give up and put your body on the line and everyone did.

OK - A few more pics tonight, hopefully in 10ish weeks I will have dropped that chub and will be looking sharper.

Be good

GB


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

First glance and the difference is clear , you are now looking far fitter, more toned, with a lot less body fat ... well done !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I reckon I added about 1/2 stone over christmas too, I looked sharper then but this iis now and there will be a clear improvement over the next few weeks!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright guys - good day on the food intake today. Readybrek like a big kid and black coffee, lunch being chicken and rice. Tangerines thrown in for snacks. Ideal.

Shredded beef for tea with brown rice weights session and a run.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice journal mate. :thumbup1: Where do you play rugby? I love it but have been out all season with an ankle injury I just can't shift. Absolutely fine in the gym but can't run on it for sh1t. Went yesterday just chasing a football with the kids! :thumbdown:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Nice journal mate. :thumbup1: Where do you play rugby? I love it but have been out all season with an ankle injury I just can't shift. Absolutely fine in the gym but can't run on it for sh1t. Went yesterday just chasing a football with the kids! :thumbdown:


Alright mate and welcome - I play in the north west league mate, union. It's certainly tough on the ankles mate I know how you feel.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like you're a similar level to me, 14 players!:laugh: I play in Dorset and Wilts leagues. Did the ankle 4 years ago breaking off the back of a maul and getting caught. 3 years later, it's finally pain free and some little scroat takes me clean off my feet playing a charity footy match right before preseason! Knew it was fcuked while I was still up in the air! Haha. Good luck with the rest of the season!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Like Greshie said you can tell the difference mate, you're in much better nick now than you were a year ago unlike me :lol:

No doubt with a couple months more on the health wagon you'll be much further down the road again!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Sounds like you're a similar level to me, 14 players!:laugh: I play in Dorset and Wilts leagues. Did the ankle 4 years ago breaking off the back of a maul and getting caught. 3 years later, it's finally pain free and some little scroat takes me clean off my feet playing a charity footy match right before preseason! Knew it was fcuked while I was still up in the air! Haha. Good luck with the rest of the season!


Who you play for Matt?

I used to play for Dorchester through school until the end of colts and then I joined the Navy so was away. If you played at school we might have played against each other at some point back in the day.....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Sounds like you're a similar level to me, 14 players!:laugh: I play in Dorset and Wilts leagues. Did the ankle 4 years ago breaking off the back of a maul and getting caught. 3 years later, it's finally pain free and some little scroat takes me clean off my feet playing a charity footy match right before preseason! Knew it was fcuked while I was still up in the air! Haha. Good luck with the rest of the season!


Sounds nasty mate.

What's annoying is when we have a full squad we literally roll teams, we are great on the field. Pull out a few play makers and we struggle. But then again your always going to struggle with a man down. On sat I was open and blindside flanker, I must have done a good 8 miles running. Was über fooked.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Gents -

Come back from work and a days tough dieting to find the Wife has made a Chicken Curry - she just doesnt listen! So being a tight batsrad I couldnt throw it away so downed that. Suppose the chicken is alright. It shouldnt have upset my calorie defecit too much as I had FA at work today other than chicken and salad and fruit.

Dont feel half as strong with these girlie calories. Looking forward to April so I can drop this sh!t. I will still eat clean but I am going to eat like a monster and with the training both cardio and weights I should see a decent return.

Rugby training tomorrow... will stick some pictures up tonight of my calf - it got jumped on and is a nice grey purple colour. ****ing ****ers will have to try harder to get me off the field.

Glassback - Motivated by the lack of doubt


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys - diet suffered to day as we went though for lunch so a pint of Guinness and big lunch. My suns were bad Wednesday, shin splint pain came from nowhere! I was so confused. I have been stretching my calves all week and stopped my creatine intake..? Why?

Well, I didn't know this but it is a proven side effect of taking the ****. Shin splints! Who would ave thought?

Anyway it's a friendly this week so I may step out (can't see that happening though when it comes to the morning) but will be able to rest for next week, a big game.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cant say i have ever had shin splints from creatine mate, but interesting find bro.... you must be the daddy now at thet rugby club mate lol...

Guinness yummmmmm not had a pint of that for months and months , i love the stuff , its like black gold mate hahah x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, you wouldn't think there is a link between the two. Google it and you find forums like this with ****holes dismissing it immediately without considering it seriously.

I was sat on the ****ter and it hit me, it only happens when I take creatine and then I found this http://journals.lww.com/cjsportsmed/Abstract/2001/04000/The_Effects_of_Creatine_Dietary_Supplementation_on.5.aspx .

Very interesting hey? But think about it, I am probably one of a few on here who take creatine religiously and do high amounts of high impact cardio?


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Who you play for Matt?
> 
> I used to play for Dorchester through school until the end of colts and then I joined the Navy so was away. If you played at school we might have played against each other at some point back in the day.....


Played at school but it was hampshire mate. Then nothing till 23 for 3 seasons with a local team who managed to field an average of 12 players! we even played one game with 9!!! Tight 5 and 4 backs:no: This season is a no go but I'm determined to be awesome for next year! :devil2:


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Sounds nasty mate.
> 
> What's annoying is when we have a full squad we literally roll teams, we are great on the field. Pull out a few play makers and we struggle. But then again your always going to struggle with a man down. On sat I was open and blindside flanker, I must have done a good 8 miles running. Was über fooked.


Be lucky to see me run 8 miles a season!:laugh:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Played at school but it was hampshire mate. Then nothing till 23 for 3 seasons with a local team who managed to field an average of 12 players! we even played one game with 9!!! Tight 5 and 4 backs:no: This season is a no go but I'm determined to be awesome for next year! :devil2:


My first ever game, we started with 14 and at half time had 9. ****ing mental. Know how you feel.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Evening - diet was good Saturday had a naughty day today, still no doubt lower than 2800 calories.... But I enjoyed it.

Went to go kayaking but told "it's too cold" by the soft **** behind the counter at the local water center. Telling an Ex Royal Marines Commando that is like telling a Boxer "you might get hurt on that wii boxing" I couldn't deliver a response so just about turned and ****ed off home. What ****ers. Didn't have the heart to sit and explain what goes on in Norway.

The worlds gone soft.

Anyway rugby Saturday was good, a friendly but my shins are über ****ed. I payed through them first half then went on again in second half for 20 mins as they needed some fitness in the pack but they are definitely not right.

The only solid help for shin splints is rest so naturally I am ****ing fuming, annoyed and angry. So this week will be a strict diet as normal and 4 sessions of swimming. I'm going down to training Wednesday but just to help out, promise.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Well, you wouldn't think there is a link between the two. Google it and you find forums like this with ****holes dismissing it immediately without considering it seriously.
> 
> I was sat on the ****ter and it hit me, it only happens when I take creatine and then I found this http://journals.lww.com/cjsportsmed/Abstract/2001/04000/The_Effects_of_Creatine_Dietary_Supplementation_on.5.aspx .
> 
> Very interesting hey? But think about it, I am probably one of a few on here who take creatine religiously and do high amounts of high impact cardio?


Well that IS interesting. I do get shin splints / bad pumps during cardio (I do a lot of cardio) and I normally take kre - alkylyn creatine before my weight session. Have been taking 4g of taurine before each session to counteract the pump. Will be running some experiments on this as haven't used any creatine since before Christmas. Did some cardio last week and must admit didn't get any pain.

EDIT: will be watching this week as its a cardio week (mainly), so no Creatine, lets see how the pumps are .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Evening - diet was good Saturday had a naughty day today, still no doubt lower than 2800 calories.... But I enjoyed it.
> 
> Went to go kayaking but told "it's too cold" by the soft **** behind the counter at the local water center. Telling an Ex Royal Marines Commando that is like telling a Boxer "you might get hurt on that wii boxing" I couldn't deliver a response so just about turned and ****ed off home. What ****ers. Didn't have the heart to sit and explain what goes on in Norway.
> 
> ...


that's rubbish. whereabouts are you based mate? there's a water sports centre in north wales where i've been canoing at least twice while there's been snow on the fields and ice in the water. they wouldn't turn you away!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lmao telling anyone that its too cold should be illegal, like that girl who just sailled around the world on her own and they "wont allow it" in the record books as they dont want to encourage anything too dangerous of young people... ffs what happened to celebrating the extraordinary instead of celebrating the mediocrity thats so prevalent today... dont climb that tree you might break something, dont walk on the earth you might stub your toe, dont breath you might get old and die... pffffttt...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

chilli said:


> that's rubbish. whereabouts are you based mate? there's a water sports centre in north wales where i've been canoing at least twice while there's been snow on the fields and ice in the water. they wouldn't turn you away!


In north mate so Wales is doable. Good shout. Did annoy me though.



Greyphantom said:


> lmao telling anyone that its too cold should be illegal, like that girl who just sailled around the world on her own and they "wont allow it" in the record books as they dont want to encourage anything too dangerous of young people... ffs what happened to celebrating the extraordinary instead of celebrating the mediocrity thats so prevalent today... dont climb that tree you might break something, dont walk on the earth you might stub your toe, dont breath you might get old and die... pffffttt...


Worlds gone soft mate. Playstation generation is to blame. Too cold, too hot. Bull****. Totally agree brother.



DiggyV said:


> Well that IS interesting. I do get shin splints / bad pumps during cardio (I do a lot of cardio) and I normally take kre - alkylyn creatine before my weight session. Have been taking 4g of taurine before each session to counteract the pump. Will be running some experiments on this as haven't used any creatine since before Christmas. Did some cardio last week and must admit didn't get any pain.
> 
> EDIT: will be watching this week as its a cardio week (mainly), so no Creatine, lets see how the pumps are .


Brother - my shin splints came on within 2 weeks and I am now out for the count - bad times. I read a few forums on the subject, and read the idiots dismissing people who said "could it be creatine?" and I researched further, hence the medical journal above and looks, it's proven! When you even read about compound pressure in the limbs it mentions creatine. When you look in to creatine further it can be quite dangerous ( not to scaremonger it's a great supplement) but I am also a specialist case.

Let me know how you get on mate. But I suffer from calf cramps bad, my calves are so big they have their own organs. But on a serious note I have a DRs appointment this week to make sure it's nothing rested to my nerve issues as I have pins and needles alot too.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi m8 sorry to hear you're having problems atm, hopefully it'll all get worked out and resolved lively so you can get back to cracking skulls at 100%!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Played at school but it was hampshire mate. Then nothing till 23 for 3 seasons with a local team who managed to field an average of 12 players! we even played one game with 9!!! Tight 5 and 4 backs:no: This season is a no go but I'm determined to be awesome for next year! :devil2:


Oh right sounds like a nightmare then and fking 9 players :lol:

We used to play against teams that were short of players and normally would just give them a couple players. Can't believe you started a game with 9 though haha, I presume they played with 10 then?

Good luck with your recovery anyway mate and all the best for next year!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's called the national white water centre in Bala. Here's the link - http://www.ukrafting.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chilli said:


> It's called the national white water centre in Bala. Here's the link - http://www.ukrafting.co.uk/index.htm


I've been there as well, in the middle of winter, great place. :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Gents - thanks for posts on Bala - spent many a week there as a kid, love it.

Right SHIN SPLINTS update. I went to the quacks to confirm it was indeed shin splints. I had to do this, due to me having Ankylosing Spndylitis and being on such a new, intense med (Humira) it made sense to check in with a professional. Anyway Dr confirmed it is indeed shin splints. Said 3 weeks out minimum, but we were playing a team we ****ing hate this Saturday and I had to play.

In short I have healed really well but and this is a big BUT kind of like Vanessa's Feltz BUTT I think it's totally down to how I went about it.

Now this forum isn't known for his cardio nutters, big runners or anyone prone to struggle with shin splints but I am going to make a thread on how I treated them as I went from really struggling to even jog for 10 minutes to (inside a week) play a full 80 mins intense rugby,

Now it could just be luck, maybe I had adequate rest and/or they were never really that bad. I like to think I know my, body, pain and injury well enou to know whether it was bad or not.

With that in mind I will create a thread on it in the injury section as I believe too many people look for a "quick fix" instead of treating the cause.

Should be an interesting read for anyone in to the body, physiology etc. Jeees! I should be a physiotherapist!

Belting game Saturday, ****ing mental. Punches, massive tackles, great rugby all round. We lost again (Greshie will sigh! Lol) but only just!!

Much love

GB

P.S I miss Flinty :-(


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sigh ! :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll be checking out your new thread mate. As a keen runner/bad back sufferer/ old fecker, I have a vested interest in all things physiological.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Sigh ! :lol:


BUT to make the loss worth it, I smashed people all day. One guy on their team said "He's got to be on coke"

To which the whole team including the referee laughed.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

No rugby -cancelled due to snow and ice. So an ideal time to rest the legs for me. Ding nothing all weekend apart from some weights before beddie bo's.

Need t I next today - would be nice to think it was some of the **** you guys use, I might pretend it is and see how big an impact it has psychologically lol.

Other than that a busy week gone and plenty of rugby to watch today - belting!

Chilli - I am in the middle of writing the that for shin pain will finish it Monday and post.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

What did you think of the weekend's rugby mate? My synopsis is:

1/. The score on the France Italy game was not reflective on how musch closer it was

2/. Scotland lost their game, England didn't do enough to win, Scotland just made too many unforced errors.

3/. Wales-Ireland was the best game, and was the correct result based on possession and territory.

Am going to watch the Superbowl tonight as well.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> What did you think of the weekend's rugby mate? My synopsis is:
> 
> 1/. The score on the France Italy game was not reflective on how musch closer it was
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with any of your summary mate. Wales Ireland was by far the best game. Watching England was like my team, frustrating as hell. Who do you think will win?

Super bowl - you watching that on espn or sky?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Watched some of it on BBC, then fell asleep-- the one night I could have done with insomnia. It was 9-3 I think when I nodded off. BBC had good coverage. Woke up this morning to see it had been a good game, and my buddy in USA had won a load of cash on the game. He does all sorts of odd stuff, and has about 30 small bets running through the whole game. His first win was the fact that Kelly Clarkson's anthem would be longer than 1m34s. So literally betting on every aspect of the game.



Glassback said:


> I can't disagree with any of your summary mate. Wales Ireland was by far the best game. Watching England was like my team, frustrating as hell. Who do you think will win?
> 
> Super bowl - you watching that on espn or sky?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi all - well I've been working alot so not been on as much then I gt a call to some great news.

The NHS is stopping my meds. So I am fuming, found out about an hour ago. I am on to it already and it's such a long story I really can't be ****d going throu it all. Forgive me.

So I have ordered some painkillers etc to cope but this will totally **** up my world. I need to go through my specialist to try and get them reinstated.

Sme pr**k makes a decision and has no clue of the impact.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh No that is bad news ! ... hope you get it sorted .... in fact I'm sure you will ...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hi all - well I've been working alot so not been on as much then I gt a call to some great news.
> 
> The NHS is stopping my meds. So I am fuming, found out about an hour ago. I am on to it already and it's such a long story I really can't be ****d going throu it all. Forgive me.
> 
> ...


Why the fcuk would they do that???

Sometimes the NHS is brilliant, other times it makes you wonder if they attended clown college


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hi all - well I've been working alot so not been on as much then I gt a call to some great news.
> 
> The NHS is stopping my meds. So I am fuming, found out about an hour ago. I am on to it already and it's such a long story I really can't be ****d going throu it all. Forgive me.
> 
> ...


Dont they realise you basically stop without them, what a bunch of pencil necked bureaucrats, who make decisions based on a fcking spreadsheet rather than patient needs. I know you wont stop until you get it done and dusted, but really, [email protected]

I just had a **** poor day with the NHS today as well. Saw some miserable little bag of puke tied up with string, trying to pass himself off as a doctor, ar5seholes all of them.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate that sucks I hope you get them reinstated...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

there's such a huge amount of beaurocratic f*ckwittery involved in health care. It really is a lottery. Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to have you back bro, just a shame it's in such bad circumstances :cursing:

My neuro calls it the postcode lottery and it appears they're royally fking you in yours, if you've got a good healthcare team then they'll go to bat and you should be able to get it resolved as what is obviously a special case.

Fingers crossed that they don't fk about for long and the right decision is made promptly!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi gents - thanks for the support. It's lovely to see it, I mean that.

I will update properly this week, promise but for now I won't bore the ****out of you.

What's just hit me though is now I am off the immunosuppressants I could do something slightly more anabolic LMAO!!! Hmmmm. Now that does have me thinking lol.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi gents - I'm back, kind of,mi am really struggling,moving off painkillers - its like old days.

Training had to slow - otherwise I'd have accelerated the onslaught of the stiffness and pain. I am doing cardio and stretching and I played rugby last week but I am certainly struggling. April I see the specialist to ask for the meds, I've no idea how long it will take to get them. In the mean time I'm going to work this weight off and both time I get my meds I should be pretty lean.

Bloody long drawn out process - I hope those reading this who don't have any complications see that just being able to train should be seen as a gift, not a chore.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back my friend..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stick at it mate you have come this far :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck GB... hope the april appt works out and they pull their heads out their asses...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good to have you back mate. As the other guys have said hope it all goes your way this month. I know it wont be for lack of tenacity if they dont.

Keep popping in and letting us know how you are getting on, and how the rugby is going, glad you're still able to play though.

cheers


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys still here. **** big lad is a moderator! Haha about ****ing time - the nicest guy I know in Internet land ! Sorry for my lack of presence im busy and in pain alot. I am still training 6 days a week all cardio, I'm still playing rugby on pain killer. I see specialist this Friday to bollock them and get my injections back. Wll let you know how I do.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

good luck buddy, good yo know you're still alive! 

and you're right about the milkster too!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right gents - good morning ! I went to the hospital yesterday and saw a really sharp specialist who reinstated my injections with immediate affect. So that's great news!

I am paying rugby today, I have trained every day doing cardio. I've had to take painkillers at times which I would never suggest t anyone other than myself as I am prepared to take that risk. My right shoulder is inflamed but nothing duct tape won't fix for today. Other than that and my aching neck I'm good to go.

Injections should be here next week and I will be back to normal. About time!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Right gents - good morning ! I went to the hospital yesterday and saw a really sharp specialist who reinstated my injections with immediate affect. So that's great news!
> 
> I am paying rugby today, I have trained every day doing cardio. I've had to take painkillers at times which I would never suggest t anyone other than myself as I am prepared to take that risk. My right shoulder is inflamed but nothing duct tape won't fix for today. Other than that and my aching neck I'm good to go.
> 
> Injections should be here next week and I will be back to normal. About time!


Good news. At last!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Right gents - good morning ! I went to the hospital yesterday and saw a really sharp specialist who reinstated my injections with immediate affect. So that's great news!
> 
> I am paying rugby today, I have trained every day doing cardio. I've had to take painkillers at times which I would never suggest t anyone other than myself as I am prepared to take that risk. My right shoulder is inflamed but nothing duct tape won't fix for today. Other than that and my aching neck I'm good to go.
> 
> Injections should be here next week and I will be back to normal. About time!


Great news GB ... you'll be back firing on all cylinders very shortly


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning all - wow I'm off work today, first time in ages with ear infections in both ears! It's dropped me right on my ****, I'm a girl when it comes to earache ha!

So I get my injections Friday - yes this Friday! Looking forward to be ache free in my joints! let's do it!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

great news buddy, glad you actually saw a sentient doctor this time. 

How did the rugby go?

Earaches are a MoFo, nothing quite like them.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Just got back from the quacks and he confirmed I have an angry ear ha! Got some antibiotics so I should be good in a couple of days. Rugby has been brilliant although I have had to painkiller up to play without injections but still had some cracking games. I couldn't maintain this for much longer though I am starting to feel pain during sleep now so the onset of what would be AS biting me back again is letting me know it's still there. Give me 2-3 weeks of injections and I will feel a different man, it's literally like jumping out of a pool trying to run and then running on a field, that's how restrictive it feels.

I have a gym available where I work at the moment so I will be hitting that after work and I am in the market for a bar and some plates for home use to keep at the big compounds.

That coupled with reading other journals like Ewens and I will be inspired for life. I'm sure that kid eats more than a ****ing panda a day.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hey GB good to see the shots are being reinstated... and better to see youre still playing albeit being a big girl re the ears


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> hey GB good to see the shots are being reinstated... and better to see youre still playing albeit being a big girl re the ears


Hahhaa mate I **** you not - if I had th choice of an ear infection or eating peanut butter off Vanessa Feltz (I don't like peanut butter) I'd go for the latter.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Roll on Friday buddy .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Now then now then - injections are in the system although one malfunctioned and left a huge ****ing needle in my belly that I had to pull out - **** myself.

I'm feeling alright on them at the moment.

Gym sessions restarted alongside the pre season training so I am ****ing knackered 24/7 at the moment and trying to eat everything. I will still lose weight as my current weekly plan looks a little like this.

Mon - Gym - Legs

Tuesday - Gym - Back

Wednesday - Rugby training 2 hrs cardio

Thursday - Gym - Chest / Arms

Friday - Gym - Core / Swim

Sat - Rugby training 2 hrs cardio

Sunday - Rest ( Church ha like ****!)

Spa bus routine - plenty of food needed to keep me healthy and to prevent me getting too drained. But all good so far.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good work buddy - but how the heel did they leave a needle in you! WTF??

Good to see you are still alive though. :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Good work buddy - but how the heel did they leave a needle in you! WTF??
> 
> Good to see you are still alive though. :lol:


I haven't a scooby mate - they are pens and somehow the needle became detached and lodged in me but sideways! Was weird but also didn't work which was crap.

How you doing mate? Looking good in the avi mate.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

fvcking hell mate come round mine I will give you the shot, sounds like I have more experience  good to see youre up and about mate and training still...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha mate I'd live some test be ****ing awesome. But I can't touch it with the meds I'm on. The injections I have are pen shots so I dnt even control the needle but it malfunctioned and ****ed right up! Hahaha

I'm knackered now lads, had a tough week on the weights but it feels good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

orals 

hope all is good fella .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> orals
> 
> hope all is good fella .


X2 hope your good brother !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> orals
> 
> hope all is good fella .


Hahaha I'd love to but I'm on immunosupressants so unsure how it would affect me etc but man I'd like to add some size that way ha

Cheers bud


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright big lad great to hear from you xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you thought about hgh ? this could help the cells and immune system i know nothing about it though .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> you thought about hgh ? this could help the cells and immune system i know nothing about it though .


I have only briefly though about it when you mentioned it last time round. I am tested (blood tests) about every 2-3 months due to the immunosupressants so I wouldn't want Anything dodgy showing up that would put my meds at risk.

I think orals would be best but I wouldn't know what to take exactly and don't really know enough about them. Now that I am healthy again and on these injections I think I will give the gym a serious grilling the next few months and see how I go. I'm making progress already after 2 weeks of hitting it properly so should see some solid progress.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

best bet is speak with your doc then .

good to see your online though .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> best bet is speak with your doc then .
> 
> good to see your online though .


I be my quack would go mental - 3 reasons

1 - he doesn't think I should play rugby after breaking my back

2 - it would put my meds at risk

3 - he plays in my league lol I'd smash him in to next week More so of I was bigger lol

Yes mate I'm back now - back for good, back for good, I want you back for goooooooooood.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back matey...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I be my quack would go mental - 3 reasons
> 
> 1 - he doesn't think I should play rugby after breaking my back
> 
> ...


i guess that now its time for me to say goodnight


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Welcome back matey...


Alright Boss how you doing mate?

Oh I'm back alright mate - I'm going to become stronger than Ewen and show him who is boss at one f these strongman events.....

Maybe not but you never know!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Alright Boss how you doing mate?
> 
> Oh I'm back alright mate - I'm going to become stronger than Ewen and show him who is boss at one f these strongman events.....
> 
> Maybe not but you never know!


Yeah l am good mate, got Pscarb mentoring me ATM so looking for big thngs coming up to my holiday.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuuuuarrrk! Mate you gonna get even bigger then - the ****ing government will start charging you tax on your shoulders - lol dude love your commitment - you and flinty just keep ploughing away at it - love it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I haven't a scooby mate - they are pens and somehow the needle became detached and lodged in me but sideways! Was weird but also didn't work which was crap.
> 
> How you doing mate? Looking good in the avi mate.


doing OK buddy, 4 stone of fat lost, 1 1/2 stone muscle gained, sub 15% body fat and dropping, arms almost 18" - feeling good TBH :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

inspiring stuff from you all he guys - it's great to read.

big tyre in your avi Ewen - we have aload of them at rugby and thee is one that looks similliar size that we can't flip alone yet, none of us (haven't tried it with the real big lads yet) but a slightly smaller big tyre we can flip. I love training with them ****ing legs shaking like a ****ting dog when I've finished with them.

So first proper week out the way last week, I jumped on scales and seemed to put on 4lbs not sure how I feel about that as I am eating plenty of clean stuff and shakes etc so maybe that's water and maybe me thickening up some over the last 3 weeks pre season. legs session to ight that killed me. I only got up to about 140kg on leg press and nowhere near that on extensions but wanted to give them a breaking in after coming back to doing weights with them.

In general I am concentrating on compounds but also so doing some rugby specific exercises to mix it up. The goal is to confused and annihilate my key muscles each session alongside that is 2 rugby sessions a week. I will just take the Sunday off.

I'm enjoying it, injections all working and I feel soooo much better.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back on form GB


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

How you doing Greshie? Solid and disciplined as usual?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

so good to see you firing on all cylinders again mate, and that you're still all over the rugby :thumb:

reps on their way buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome back GB


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> so good to see you firing on all cylinders again mate, and that you're still all over the rugby :thumb:
> 
> reps on their way buddy


Thanks bedmate - I am unsure if I mentioned it earlier on this last couple of months it I won't most improved player award which was a major positive - shows the lads think I'm worth keeping and not bad for my first ever competitive season, actually my first ever seasn full stop. I literally train for rugby now so it's good and easier having a goal.



chilli said:


> Welcome back GB


Cheers Chili - great to be back and have you big lads checking in on a Glassback like me!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

its all one big family here bro, you know that. well except the idiots :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> its all one big family here bro, you know that. well except the idiots :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


one big, dysfunctional family that you wouldn't want to live next door to.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Evening Gents - Don't think I haven't been training, I am still training 6 days a week, 2 being rugby the rest weights or cardio.

Did back tonight and I am a bit annoyed to see deadlifts sitting at 100kg - I know I have to build it back up so I am not going mad. All in good time.

Everything else went really well - enjoying it.

Meanwhile sat and sun I was at the F1 - it was awesome!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good for you mate. Don't be annoyed at your deads - I'm only just starting doing squats and deads again after my back went again last time. Currently only doing 60kg! Nervous about putting more weight on. I'm not sure I should be doing them at all, but everyone says I should, so hey ho... I think what I need is a strength coach, or someone similar who can stand over me and while I'm squatting and deadlifting. Don't know any in my area, though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Good for you mate. Don't be annoyed at your deads - I'm only just starting doing squats and deads again after my back went again last time. Currently only doing 60kg! Nervous about putting more weight on. I'm not sure I should be doing them at all, but everyone says I should, so hey ho... I think what I need is a strength coach, or someone similar who can stand over me and while I'm squatting and deadlifting. Don't know any in my area, though.


Just add small plates at a time and if you have any doubts stop immediately, that's my advice


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Evening Gents - Don't think I haven't been training, I am still training 6 days a week, 2 being rugby the rest weights or cardio.
> 
> Did back tonight and I am a bit annoyed to see deadlifts sitting at 100kg - I know I have to build it back up so I am not going mad. All in good time.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate you broke your back, and you are ****ed at only being able to lift 100Kg.

Mind you that speaks volumes about you :lol:

Luck git on the F1 BTW. I was going to rep you until that comment.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell mate you broke your back, and you are ****ed at only being able to lift 100Kg.
> 
> Mind you that speaks volumes about you :lol:
> 
> Luck git on the F1 BTW. I was going to rep you until that comment.


Hi Mate haha thanks for the reps  had comment mate. The way I see the spine is this, allow it to mechanically sit as it should (which took abut 2.5 years for me!) then when it's mechanically sound the tough work starts, the muscle and nerve repair.

Muscle takes far longer than bone to repair, it's a nightmare. Nerves are like the greek, sometimes they just dnt wanna work.

I train core daily and my main lifts are compounds, but it was a long drawn out process but now I see deadlifts, squats, militar press and benching as a finger to the back, and it's a mental win for me. When I do these through the week I hav no doubt or concern when I go hooking on a Saturday. Mental as it sounds, but if I was scared of heights I'd go do a sky dive, it's how I work.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Would post my workout really!

Rugby training tnight some ball drills, game orientated exercises and tyre flipping. Then in to some sprint training and a game at the end I'm ready of bed now.

I found myself looking at, reading about test oooops. Researching what would be the most appropriate AAS if I had the balls and could physically do it (as in would it work alongside my immunosupressants).

Interesting reading.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

100kg you big girl  just take baby steps but at the same time dont let your mind talk you out of lifting the weight... hard balance but you will do it...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Now then now then - I was away this weekend playing war games at Sennybridge - wow it's changed and yet it's still the same - weird.

So other than being über knackered after being up from Friday at 7am through to Sunday at about 9am with a few hours here and there I got to the gym this morning to flush out the tiredness. Pre season training has got me hell benmt on training so that come the new season I am massively fitter and stronger etc.

I won't go through weights on each exercise, nor will I note what I did apart from the key exercises.

I did squats after a thorough warm up and this is the one exercise that I feel at my weakest initially. I say initially as in when I start hitting the weights after a rest.

Set of 10 warm ups - 35kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

8 x 85kg

Pretty weak and not impressive but it will go up in time.

bench press - another exercise that niggles me initially. It's the compression of the ribs and spine in general that causes slight pain but after a month it's fine.

10 x 40kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

Then back down the weight with same reps

I did some circuit training too with kettle bells and after an hour I promptly left the gym to be sick in the bogs. Returned to finish my circuit and felt miles better and then it took me what felt like 10 minutes to climb 25 steps to the changing rooms. Lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Shoulder back workout yesterday - I feel like when I have opened up the shoulders and got them warm and loose it's best to hit them and the back together.

I do back 2 times a week as per my old mate Bambi at it works really well.

Dumbbell shoulder press - 16kg 18kg 20kg - 20kg 18kg 16kg

Dumbell bench row - 20kg 22kg 25kg

Seated row - 3 sets

I did a decent warm up and some cardio

It was a light session as I had rugby the next day (today).

Rugby was awesome but I'm ****ed now!

News flash - I am doing research on test, nothing serious but looking in to it. Keeping you posted should I eventually choose to have a go.

All advice welcome.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Look at either a TriTest Blend (I use Burr Labs TriTest 400), Organon Sustanon (a 4 ester mix - pharma grade) or straight Test Enanthate (I used Bayer Testoviron pharma grade for my first course last year). 500mg per week for 12-14 weeks is all you will need for a first run, and you will gain massively in size and strength. The advantage of TT400/Sust over TestE is that it has some shorter esters in it, and so starts working quicker. The rule of thumb for straight Test E is that you wont really start feeling the benefit until week 4. The advantage of TT400 over Sustanon, is that you will only need 1.25ml of TT400 compared to 2ml of sustanon to get 500mg of Test.

Also make sure you check out Hacskii's PCT protocol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

to get the boys working again afterwards :lol:

Loads of info on here, but ask any you have as well and I will do my best to answer, here or PM.

:thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Diggy thats cool mate thanks its very early days and from what I read I'm too fat for test - I read it's best to get bf down but like I say I'm willing to listen to all. I reckon my bf is at 20% and needs to be at 15% for test and rugby ideally.

What do you think?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bollox. Test will help you burn this quicker.

I ran it from 22%, in combination with a little tren and i am now 13.7% as of last night - probably 2 courses - 10 weeks at 500mg and now am on 800mg test and 200mg tren and have been for about 10 weeks or so. I could have done it quicker but diet was only sorted on the last course properly.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys - quick sign in and update!

In short, I'm smashing it I really am.

I rested Friday

Sat - 2.45hrs training cardio circuits ball drills and a game to tie it up.

Sunday - Compounds with a team mate- squats - 4 sets of 10 - 60kg, 80kg 100kg and thought about Phantoms comment stuck 110kg on and got 10 out. I could have gone more but deadlifts were next !

SLDLs - (will add these when I confirm with Nate what we lifted)

Bench - 40kg x 20, 60x 10, 80 x 10, 100 x 3 dead

Arnie press - 17kg Db - 3 x 12

Bicep / tricep work

Bit of core and done. Great workout and training with one of the rugby team fur the first time certainly made me push on the lifts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done top session mate not bad at all


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks mate - that from you means a lot!

I'm enjoying it too!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Gj man, it's no fun having a spinal injury. My ruptured disc has just flared up, f*ckin went on a bus to take missis to hospital n the driver hit the wall of the back tyre on the kerb. Jolted the whole bus and my disc didn't like it. Laid on the floor typing this. In envy of anyone lifting this weekend!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Gj man, it's no fun having a spinal injury. My ruptured disc has just flared up, f*ckin went on a bus to take missis to hospital n the driver hit the wall of the back tyre on the kerb. Jolted the whole bus and my disc didn't like it. Laid on the floor typing this. In envy of anyone lifting this weekend!


Mate I certainly feel for you - I remember busses and sneezing bring things I desperately tried to avoid. Keep me posted on your progress and keep positive.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Will do bud, I've banged down 2 sodium diclofenac taking the edge of the pain. Had a steaming hot bath and the missis gave the muscles surrounding a massage, dragged myself down the pub, took the missis and kid for a meal. Agony mate...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Now this is something I dont do, hot baths. I had it out with my specialist and he now agrees. The heat makes the muscles contract, shorten so you always feel stiff when you have dried off and relaxed. Sure it increased blood flow but for me having the muscles relaxed is best. Something to bear in mind but each to their own. I have tramadol and arcoxia (an anti inflammatory) but ibuprofen would do.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

It was tough tonight - I was still aching like frig from Sunday. I got in did a good warm up a 1000m row to warm the arms and shoulders then smashed the arms. It's not smtg id do but thought I'd mix it up.

Short and sweet x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rest day tonight - had a mean breakfast which involved some grilled bacon as a treat, mushrooms and loads of poached eggs - lovely. I need the rest my whole body feels 3 degrees higher in temperature but other than the aches I feel

Great.

Rugby training tomorrow and a course on scrum safety as someone has snapped a neck so rfu seems to be on the safety game again. Let's hope they don't ask about my background. No pun intended.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Now this is something I dont do, hot baths. I had it out with my specialist and he now agrees. The heat makes the muscles contract, shorten so you always feel stiff when you have dried off and relaxed. Sure it increased blood flow but for me having the muscles relaxed is best. Something to bear in mind but each to their own. I have tramadol and arcoxia (an anti inflammatory) but ibuprofen would do.


I was as stiff as a board after mate. Hence needing a massage, i'll avoid the super hot bath In future. Cheers. That breaky sounds lovely, if only I could stand up long enough to cook something similar. Lol.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> I was as stiff as a board after mate. Hence needing a massage, i'll avoid the super hot bath In future. Cheers. That breaky sounds lovely, if only I could stand up long enough to cook something similar. Lol.


Mate I really feel for you. Yes, baths are a no no - hot ones anyway.

Doctors can stick their knowledge because sometimes experience speaks volumes. Keep me posted on progress mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rugby tonight - cant wait - as always I'm not seeing any major changes just yet but shoulders and arms are more defined. I think weight loss would of course increase this but I don't want to drop weight for rugby - so I will crack on as long as I keep getting stronger.

Looking to cycle test e in August - cant believe I'm writing this but I've read up on it, interrogated people and think it will only help my case.

As always I am open to advice and questions. Cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

More research, more questions, but seriously is the best thing I have done. Feel so much better since starting it - mind you my test was so low.

TRied to rep you, but need to spread the love, but they're coming.

Well done mate - keep pushing.

:thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rugby on Wednesday was good - we did a bleep test which surprised the team, I came 6th out of 20 lads. Last forward in bearing in mind the girlie backs tend to be lighter, faster and fitter it was a good result for me.

Thursday day off - took me 4 hours to travel 48 miles due to a smash on M6.

Hit gym last night to do chest and it was ****, I think I've strained my rotator cuff and it progressively got worse benching so I left it but managed to get some work in.

Bench press - 60kg for 8, 70kg for 8, 80kg for 8, 95kg for 8

DB Flyes - 18kg for 8, 20kg for 8, 22kg for 8

Then dumbell press same weights as above and should was hurting to binned the rest of the session. I'm annoyed because I did it trying to show some lads how to pack down in the scrum and they kept pushing when shouted them not to and I felt my shoulder pull. They are new but it seriously ****ed me off. If they don't listen on the field someone could get hurt far worse.

Anyway thats all done, not a bad session but wish I could have given it my all. Rugby today so I'm going to have a few days of the weights and just train legs directly to allow my shoulder to calm down.

Olympic opening looked awesome watched it from club but recorded it anyway - very proud of Britain and I had a pint for my mates sat on the in rigid raiders on the Thames waiting for **** to go off.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

A few knowledgable people not commenting where I expected input especially on the test e front - is this a sign of non approval or are we all busy?

Have a good weekend folk x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> A few knowledgable people not commenting where I expected input especially on the test e front - is this a sign of non approval or are we all busy?
> 
> Have a good weekend folk x


Nice work on the pressing buddy. You should get 100 racked no trouble.  100 is a mind game, beat it before you take it off the rack. If you can hit 95 for 8, 100 is no trouble as 5Kg is no extra weight really.

however let the shoulder recover, RC can be with yu for ages if you push through it too hard.

You have my input on the test e: JFDI. :lol:

anything else you need - holler.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Nice work on the pressing buddy. You should get 100 racked no trouble.  100 is a mind game, beat it before you take it off the rack. If you can hit 95 for 8, 100 is no trouble as 5Kg is no extra weight really.
> 
> however let the shoulder recover, RC can be with yu for ages if you push through it too hard.
> 
> ...


Ha yes mate your input was invaluable too mate thanks x

As for rotator cuff I think it's not all that bad as I played rugby yesterday and it was ok. I think it's more under weight but it might have been me pushing it too hard.

100kg is coming this week, Thursday I'm going to smash it no doubt.

Trained yesterday for 2.5 hrs - loads of cardio I'm certainly at my fitest now post breaking back. Feels good. Plenty of pad work and a contact game at the end. Friendly in 2 weeks so looking forward to that.

Sunday's - off for a walk to lessen up my ankle, ****ing prop jumped on it so it's black but no damage.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Legs Session - They are going to bloody kill me tomorrow. Check this for a legs session for a fat kid.

Glassback warm up - 15 min jog, 5 min row, back stretches, press up routine. (Takes about 35 mins)

Squats (Quads parallel to the ground) -

Warm up 60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

112.5kg 8 BOOM

60kg x 20 I nearly threw up.

Leg Press - I did this to further kill the quads but in a safer exercise as I wasnt good for much else here.

Warm Up 50kg x 8

80kg x 8

100 x 8

130kg x 8

160kg x 8

Big jumps, I agree but I was trying to find a decent weight to test the legs.

Leg Curls (Cant remember exact weights)

Warm up 30kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

65 kg x 8

Box Jumps (no clue to height of box, probably about 3ft?!)

3 sets of 10

Crawled out the gym.

Goal for Friday or Next week depending on how I feel is to smash 120kg squat. I got home ate a whole chicken - this is what it must feel like to be Milky.

Good Night All - Thanks for Diggy for his advice and support and Hacksii for his solid advice. x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Welcome bro, you know this...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Just had one of those workouts where you don't feel on it. I think I'm ****ed after the leg session yesterday. I might even drop Tuesdays as it's a common theme that I can't work as hard after legs.

I'm sure it won't be an issue should I hit some test E but at the moment I think it's worth considering. I also pulled my shoulder slightly again under the bench and it twinged. I will start some shoulder strengthening exercises Thursday.

Rugby tomorrow - will let some steam off then.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Rugby was good - great cardio workout. We stopped at 9.30pm, so 6.30pm - 9.30pm I make that 3 hrs of solid carido, was great fun and hard work.

I had a day off today, as I think I am doing too much. Going to hit a back workout tomorrow and see how I go with the shoulder.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep cracking it mate, were against the world here us lot !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Keep cracking it mate, were against the world here us lot !


****ing feels like it sometimes mate. I have people at work questioning my diet and routines, they moan, then quietly ask me to write it down for them to copy.

But hey great post thanks mate means alot. I cant rep you - I need to spread the love round. I think I am permanently banned from repping You, Diggy and Flinty.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glassback said:


> ****ing feels like it sometimes mate. I have people at work questioning my diet and routines, they moan, then quietly ask me to write it down for them to copy.
> 
> But hey great post thanks mate means alot. I cant rep you - I need to spread the love round. I think I am permanently banned from repping You, Diggy and Flinty.


Mate the positive comments outway the negatives..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Glass back , sorry bro i have let your journal lapse a little bit i am here but seeing as i was here a lot more than you were it started to slip by pmsl .....

you know my PM if you need any advice you think i could help you with lol..

read some good sessions from you bro, keep up the good work, and tell the cnuts at work that your time is precious so sort there own fcukin diets out lol XXX

Have some reps too :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Flinty - You are always in my PM list for advice mate, I know that. You're one of the originals mate, helped me when I knew nothing - and persevered. Priceless info and you led by example .

I am around a fair bit now - getting in shape for the new season. So I will be bumping in to you no doubt.

While Im here I am getting fit for this too.... anyone fancy it?

http://toughmudder.co.uk/



flinty90 said:


> Hey Glass back , sorry bro i have let your journal lapse a little bit i am here but seeing as i was here a lot more than you were it started to slip by pmsl .....
> 
> you know my PM if you need any advice you think i could help you with lol..
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

With regards to your link mate Fcuk that lol... but i wish you all the fcukin best bro, your a better man than me f you get to do that pal... X


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> With regards to your link mate Fcuk that lol... but i wish you all the fcukin best bro, your a better man than me f you get to do that pal... X


Brother - not only will I do it, I will ****ing smash it to pieces and have a Joke Smile all the way round it. I WILL be getting pictures so expect them in November!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Glassback said:


> ****ing feels like it sometimes mate. I have people at work questioning my diet and routines, they moan, then quietly ask me to write it down for them to copy.


Put simply this is jealously!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably right Mike - I found it slightly annoying at first but now I see right through it. Love your dog by the way, we are a gnats **** away from buying a bulldog - love them.

So it's Saturday, need to get my buffont cut, ****ing hair is going curly so going to get that whipped off then rugby later. My shoulder twinge is there still but I'm doing stretches for it daily. My neck took a knock on Wednesday too and that hurts but I will see how I go.

I'm fairly well rested so look forward to a big back session Sunday - what are you lot up to?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I should be doing back later mate, love it, very strong on back.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> I should be doing back later mate, love it, very strong on back.


I love back to strangely enough - after all the recuperation work I did on it is probably my strongest ares now. What is your typical routine? Actually I will catch that on your journal later! Your back looks bloody huge.

My workout is based around deadlifts and rows - keep it as functional as possible. Have a good one mate!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Another big rugby session, cardio is firing on all cylinders. I don't know how I am not leaner with all this cardio.

My back feels achey and awkward which is unusual - I will keep an eye on it but I have a chest day tomorrow so will see how I go!

Jess Ennis nailed it, impressive to watch and if I was a kid I'd certainly be encouraged to start athletics or atleast something. Truly inspiring!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Probably right Mike - I found it slightly annoying at first but now I see right through it. Love your dog by the way, we are a gnats **** away from buying a bulldog - love them.
> 
> So it's Saturday, need to get my buffont cut, ****ing hair is going curly so going to get that whipped off then rugby later. My shoulder twinge is there still but I'm doing stretches for it daily. My neck took a knock on Wednesday too and that hurts but I will see how I go.
> 
> I'm fairly well rested so look forward to a big back session Sunday - what are you lot up to?


I went out for a meal for my birthday. Not used to drinking any more. Only had 4 glasses of wine and a cognac. Feel like someone's shat in my head this morning.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a single beer last night and was ready for bed an hour later hahaha what a lightweight!

Chest workout done this morning (with a bit of shoulders)

Bench - 40kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8 - shoulder felt OKish

DB press - 18kg x 8, 20kg, 22kg, 25kg

Flyes - 15kg, 18kg, 20kg - I feel really weak on this - why?

Cable cross overs 3 sets

Arnie press - 18kg 20kg 22kg


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I had a single beer last night and was ready for bed an hour later hahaha what a lightweight!
> 
> Chest workout done this morning (with a bit of shoulders)
> 
> ...


not a lightweight, mate - I would be the same, as would most people that train properly.

Nice session - nice Arnies as well.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Shoulder session today - did some exercises that I dont even know the name for! But it was a great workout.

Im going to feel it tomorrow. Tomorrow I am doing a cardio circuit on the rugby field for a mate to get him in shape. It will no doubt end up with him being sick, looking forward to it.

Wednesday I am rugby training and Thursday is a Back Workout so I will update you lot then. I am able to train with a guy from our street so its really helping increase the weights Im lifting so hoping to see some half decent weights lifted in the next 10 weeks. Might be a little additional meds helping me do that too but I will keep you lot posted.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right gents I've done it - I'm a roider, a sted head a cheater, a pill popper or am I just someone that wants to push what he can do further.

Quite a big decision for me, if you trace back through this long and winding journal you'll see I have had a hard time, I've nbeen über fit and strng and lost it all too. I've also said I'd probably never do any AAS or PErformance enhancing drugs but I am.

It took a long time to think about it, research it and discussed it with the Wife. Then I mentioned it briefly on here and discussed it further with some big names, knowledgable people (you know who you are) so thank you, for taking the time it 'another' newbie, going through the same questions, the same worries, thank you for bearing with me.

Ok all that stuff over - just had a mean cardio session on the rugby field. Smashed pads, did shuttle runs, carried and flipped tyres with a friend trying to get him fit. All good fun.

Not looking forward to the pumps I've heard about with dbol but I am going to see how I get on, this game is all about how YOU are affected, not Jonny from the pub or that bloke from UKM - it's how you get on.

My cycle is quite straight forward.

5 weeks dbol

10weeks of test e

I have access to nolva, chlomid and hcg should I need them but weeks 11/12 with involve nothing followed by a few weeks of chlomid. I will test the water then to see how I am recovering and hit HCG if needed.

I'm taking taurine, milk thistle - it's arguable if they help but I'm taking them anyway. Taurine with plenty of water to avoid the pumps from dbol and milk thistle to aid the Liver as it fights the dbol.

My diet is staying the same, I'm having carbs just on training days we'd and sat (rugby) and weight training on Sunday/ Monday / Thursday hitting the big compounds - nothing is changing.

Coming back to my diet it's staying high in protein and it's staying clean.

Thanks again for the help - it means alot.

GB


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side :devil2:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey GB welcome to the dark side lol... you may find that dbol gives you not much in the way of pumps at all... some days you may have nothing the next might be huge... I find that bol gives me great and quick strength gains some good size but some types will hit my appetite while others wont... generally have a good feeling on bol as well...

Test e is a great little aas... nice steady gains and a fairly innocuous little number... personally I dont use milk thistle or liv52 or that any more... ala was a good one to add in but again have not used that for a while... keep your protein high and train hard and thats all thats needed imho...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

alrate glassback you fcukin massive c0cked studly good fcuk ?? lol XX


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents how we doing?

I did my first injection Tuesday and my leg has been pretty painful since but I think it's pretty normal. Not really feeling drastically different if anything a little under the weather, I think I have over done the training this week a bit.

Hit the gym and limped in as my leg is so dead and did an all round routine to really thrash the body. I need sleep sominwont go through the routine but it involved bench, flyes, bent over rows, a bit of everything. Now I noticed the normal weights I lift seemed just, manageable as in almost easy. So I thought "this has to be psychological" which ****ed me off as I am already strong minded why should these daft pills and oil make a difference to how I think?! But I have to put some of it down to the fact I just feel stronger.

Looking forward to my leg settling down and getting some good workouts nailed. I'm currently say at just under 92kg which is about 14.5 stone. Wll see how I do.

Must point out that I think my hunger is slightly suppressed but lunch time I do feel like I could eat Vanessa Feltz. Twice!

Good day!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

the mind is a powerful tool and enemy mate... even those of us who know we are strong willed/minded can be coerced into doing better "Your body is capable of so much more than your mind is capable of... In my opinion the mind is nothing but a breaker fuse for, just like electricity, When your body gets more than it can take your mind shuts it off and will not let you extend yourself any further ... and a weight lifter in my opinion To lift the type of weights I lift, you must learn to discipline your mind in conjunction with your body" great quote from a bloke who deadlifted 322.5kg with 3 broken ribs


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> the mind is a powerful tool and enemy mate... even those of us who know we are strong willed/minded can be coerced into doing better "Your body is capable of so much more than your mind is capable of... In my opinion the mind is nothing but a breaker fuse for, just like electricity, When your body gets more than it can take your mind shuts it off and will not let you extend yourself any further ... and a weight lifter in my opinion To lift the type of weights I lift, you must learn to discipline your mind in conjunction with your body" great quote from a bloke who deadlifted 322.5kg with 3 broken ribs


I like that mate - good words.

On a different note Ive worked out why I feel ****, I only forgot to take my back meds. Wondered why I felt like death. My leg buckled today (my nerves wont work without them) and it hit me. I checked the fridge and saw 2 stabs.... hmm definitely didnt take one on monday! whhoops.

Resting today - then training (rugby) tomorrow. Got to kill the cardio to keep it up there.

Have a good weekend people.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol dont forget to take your meds mate... getting old and senile...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> lol dont forget to take your meds mate... getting old and senile...


Seriously mate - I felt bloody awkward as hell. Looking forward to them kicking in now. I have more 'Meds' in my system now than blood!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I like that mate - good words.
> 
> On a different note Ive worked out why I feel ****, I only forgot to take my back meds. Wondered why I felt like death. My leg buckled today (my nerves wont work without them) and it hit me. I checked the fridge and saw 2 stabs.... hmm definitely didnt take one on monday! whhoops.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright guys - well got to my gym day for a good workout and half of its cordoned off - the free weights section - what a bunch of cnuts. No signs, no phone call, no notice period. They are extending the cardio section.

There are hundreds of thousands of miles of hills, paths, trails and roads so get off your fat **** and fcuking run them. ****ers.

So I had to hammer the resistance machines and face the customer service of a leisure professional, they have the customer skills of a Taliban HR advisor.

Anyway as you can tell I'm not happy. Had a good workout for what I had access to. Then did my press up regime at home. Rugby yesterday so all in all I did a good shift this weekend.

Closing ceremony tonight, the ****ing spice girls.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

that's annoying. and yes, the spice girls, too. it's too much to take. sometimes I don't know how I have the strength to carry on.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm gonna read all your progress when I get chance cause I've got a back problem, degenerative disc. One of my lower ones has completely worn away and I've just had the nerves burned out, but not worked.

I was just wondering what meds your taking for pain ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Glassback that is so ****ing typical of gym's the modern ones' they get put of big people coming in gym shifting big weights and making noise, although that's what they're designed for.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mez said:


> I'm gonna read all your progress when I get chance cause I've got a back problem, degenerative disc. One of my lower ones has completely worn away and I've just had the nerves burned out, but not worked.
> 
> I was just wondering what meds your taking for pain ?


Welcome - my pain has come right down greatly. I need little pain control now. I take a med for my condition which keeps everything in balance so very little pain (that's called Humira) but that won't help degenerative issues.

I take tramadol as a direct pain killer and spent about 3 years taking them while training to work through pain to get my muscles/nerves on track.

So in short, tramadol works good for me. Let me know how you go on mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Glassback that is so ****ing typical of gym's the modern ones' they get put of big people coming in gym shifting big weights and making noise, although that's what they're designed for.


Brother if they bin the free weights they can give me the £600 + I've paid for me and many wife for the next 6 months. Fannies.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Glassback said:


> Welcome - my pain has come right down greatly. I need little pain control now. I take a med for my condition which keeps everything in balance so very little pain (that's called Humira) but that won't help degenerative issues.
> 
> I take tramadol as a direct pain killer and spent about 3 years taking them while training to work through pain to get my muscles/nerves on track.
> 
> So in short, tramadol works good for me. Let me know how you go on mate.


Tried tramadol, nearly passed out. Had to park car up for an hour and sit there.

I'm on amitriptyline at the minute but it's getting less effective.

I've got to try and get my intrinsic muscles working again cause my brain has shut them down (if that makes sense).


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

And thanks for reply.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mez said:


> Tried tramadol, nearly passed out. Had to park car up for an hour and sit there.
> 
> I'm on amitriptyline at the minute but it's getting less effective.
> 
> I've got to try and get my intrinsic muscles working again cause my brain has shut them down (if that makes sense).


More than welcome to my response mate. Yes I know exactly what you mean, the control muscles. It took me best part of 5 years. But I literally wen from bed to rugby field in that 5 years. It took alot of pain, drugs, sweat, tears everything.

Obviously you are already ahead of me as you can walk around so think of it that way.

I pulled together alot of Pilates type exercises and worked on breathing and control for months until I could control my muscles and walk properly. So bear with your progress.

Tramadol helped me alot, it allowed me to work through pain, which in some cases is needed. Sure it's hardcore and once or twice I blacked out for a split second in the army days with it but it was a small price to pay for the progress I got and it allowed me to sleep too. I spent a year not sleeping due to pain. I'd literally lie sobbing it was so bad. Horrible.

But again, you're not paralysed as such so you ar ahead of where I was so there is loads of hope for you mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome session today - trained with mate again and it just pushes me so much further.

I did legs alone then he joined me.

Squats - 50kg x 8, 70kg x 8, 90kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Press up warm up and stretches

Shrugs - 30kg x 10 40kg x 10 50kg x 10

Chest press - 50kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 100 x 8

Incline bench close arm - 30kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 4

Peck deck - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10 +5 negatives, 65kg x 10 + 8 negatives

Unsure what this is called. Dumbells in open palm grip and you raise from your waist up to head height without bending too much. Hurst like ****, it's lovely.

10kg x 10 drop set to 6kg x 10 x 5

Some core with situps and medicine ball and home!

Über fcuked!

peace out. X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

now that's a workout!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You'll feel that workout for the next few days dude!! :lol: Nice man, great session GB :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

U



lee85 said:


> You'll feel that workout for the next few days dude!! :lol: Nice man, great session GB :thumb:


 Brother - in aching like a right Cnut and to make it worse I've got rugby tonight. I got home from work last night and literally fell asleep as soon as I laid on the bed, full clothed - gone.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> U
> 
> Brother - in aching like a right Cnut and to make it worse I've got rugby tonight. I got home from work last night and literally fell asleep as soon as I laid on the bed, full clothed - gone.


 :lol: No fecking wonder bro...I'd be calling in pat and mick no able to walk or move after that! You're a brave man with the rugby tonight. A few wee rest days will sort ye right out :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Lee. It's a shame because I am really fit and quite strong but don't look it! Bloody annoys me now I know my diet isn't spot on, I have a fair amount of carbs for rugby but I don't do chocolate, nights out, fried stuff that often at all.

I am one of those guys that even if I was sub 10% bf I'd still look awkward. That's down to short torso and square body ha!

But I do train hard. I always double up on cardio exercises at rugby. Not bad for an ex paralysed dude anyway.

You lot all look good, ****ers.

Ruby last night was good but I pulled my hamstring. I'm away this weekend so it's enough time to rest up. Going to hit the gym Sunday when I am back and I think I'm going to change my gym days to Sun Mon and Thur or Fri to beat the crowds.

Got bait more size on shoulders and back now and hoping it how's in pics I will take in 9 weeks. I'm still caught up in my diet, I'm trying not to eat loads but keeping it clean. So suppose I am cutting but not in the bodybuilding sense, I suppose I am leaning up for the season.

Will keep you posted x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bro, you do more than the average human!! Hell of a lot more than I do anyway :lol: . Who cares if you don't look it, powerlifters don't look it at times, but fork me they surprise ye...I got bet on bench by a 40+ kinda skinny looking master!! You're an inspiration dude and don't forget it. You don't moan or complain like us young moaners, ye just get on with it. Diet is something you will always be fiddling with anyhoo, i wouldn't worry to much, just get it right for what your goals are...half of us don't even stick to the diets and mine is sh*t :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey GB! Hope you're well mate, rest that hammy up mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jsut spent a while skipping through this journal, reading the most important post of all , the first one and I hope your journey continues in the productive manner is has been for a many years to come .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Very kind words gents - thanks alot. Lee / replicator thanks alot. Will be in the gym Sunday so will update you all then x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Very kind words gents - thanks alot. Lee / replicator thanks alot. Will be in the gym Sunday so will update you all then x


you and me both. the guy that owns our gym is a pro bb'er. he's running challenge starting from today. he's ging to give us a programme and nutrition plan and see who puts on the most weight in 6 weeks. Gulp!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Very kind words gents - thanks alot. Lee / replicator thanks alot. Will be in the gym Sunday so will update you all then x





chilli said:


> you and me both. the guy that owns our gym is a pro bb'er. he's running challenge starting from today. he's ging to give us a programme and nutrition plan and see who puts on the most weight in 6 weeks. Gulp!


Not me LOL , I was training yesterday and off today back at it again the morra

have a good Session guys :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Smash it out today mate,,,,,, 

Nice to see you on here so regular again...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - really enjoying the regular posts and likes from you guys. It's awesome. Thanks!

Good workout tonight - I had mental pumps today my back almost locked and arms pumped it felt awesome!

Deadlift - Weight not including bar

40kg warm up x10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

DB row

16kg x 10

18kg x 10

20kg x 10

22kg x 10

Seated row cables (May have weights wrong will check tomorrow as I used full rack but didn't have pad with me)

50kg x 10

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

DB lying row

18kg x 10

20kg x 10

22kg x 10

lat pull down - will check weights tomorrow struggled at 90kg though which is **** as I weigh more than that!!

I then did my press up routine - I am going to adopt a routine Diggy uses from Thursday onwards (thanks Diggy) but I left the plan at work today grrr.

looking at the above now but I'm not convinced its an awesome back workout. Need to add pull ups to the listing.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good workout mate! Don't worry about the lat pulldowns too much - it's so hard to judge progress on exercises mid-way through a workout - how hard you've worked on the previous exercises, and how much rest you've given yourself has a massive impact on the weights and reps you get. Just go by the first exercise or two. And if you really want to check, give yourself a bit longer rest between each exercise, just to recharge a little bit more and do that little bit more weight.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I've strained my hamstring, it happened last Wednesday and I think Deadlifts killed it on Monday. Trained this Wednesday (rugby) and it pulled. I've done the whole Rest ice thing and massage from the misses and blow job - I told her its part of recovery and popped some ibuprofen. Über fooked off but I will see how I go tomorrow. Even if is 10 minutes someone's getting smashed to bits.

Going to leave legs till it feels more stable but everything else progressing well x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Try partial deads / rack pulls as well mate. deads and straight legged deads are a killer for hams. Lay off them and legs for a week, then do light higher reps and see how it feels. no point risking it, and wasting the cycle. take your time, plenty of upper body work, you'll have the mass then for smashing :lol:

have fun Sat if only for one 'kill'.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Last the 80 minutes but hammys were sore - aching alot today which is kind of nice. Off to gym shortly for a mean chest session. I'm stepping up th training this week and I'm going to play around With the volumes to see what works.

Enjoy the long weekend.

Oh we drew by the way. 22-22 we pulled it back right at the end running in some late try's.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done dude. Volume is great, just try not to go too psycho in every set...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Well done dude. Volume is great, just try not to go too psycho in every set...


I know exactly what you mean - I feel almost machine like now without sounding dramatic when I feel I reached my natural burn out zone in a set I can keep going feels weird so I'm concentrating on forum totally.

I did a Diggy Special and hit chest/arms/shoulders with a decent workout.

Going back today to do back - really got to make this work. I'm effectively trying to lean up and lose done bf so calories are low but hoping the AAS will help me get stronger with a clean diet.

I weighed in at 92kg last week yesterday weighed at 93.80kg


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I know exactly what you mean - I feel almost machine like now without sounding dramatic when I feel I reached my natural burn out zone in a set I can keep going feels weird so I'm concentrating on forum totally.
> 
> I did a Diggy Special and hit chest/arms/shoulders with a decent workout.
> 
> ...


PMSL at the Diggy Special mate. I guess you mean: the only real rest you get between sets is a short pause after adding more weight! :lol:

Intensity in training and high protein in diet are key on AAS. Or are for me. I can keep overall cals a little lower than they should be as I am still moving the additional calories I am holding on my lower back and very bottom ab!  Although the stores are starting to get low now. :thumb:

Keep going, listen to your body though, like with the hammy - should heal quicker, but dont push through it and risk a more serious injury. Monster!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

long time no speak buddy

hope all is well for you :thumb:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> PMSL at the Diggy Special mate. I guess you mean: the only real rest you get between sets is a short pause after adding more weight! :lol:
> 
> Intensity in training and high protein in diet are key on AAS. Or are for me. I can keep overall cals a little lower than they should be as I am still moving the additional calories I am holding on my lower back and very bottom ab!  Although the stores are starting to get low now. :thumb:
> 
> Keep going, listen to your body though, like with the hammy - should heal quicker, but dont push through it and risk a more serious injury. Monster!


Ha I meant exactly that - very little rest and the muscles burn its also a cardio workout because my heart is thumping as I work through it. Will be careful with the hamstring but everything else is getting hit while it heals.



Rick89 said:


> long time no speak buddy
> 
> hope all is well for you :thumb:


Rick you big bastard how you doing mate? I'm soldiering on Sir and enjoying the ride!

Defdaz - your avi looks awesome id kill for that solid shape mate awesome.

Wiring this on my phone so short and sweet - gym tonight the back is getting it and I'm going to hit shoulders too. I am going to smash the hell out of the gym tonight then I'm going to put my newly acquired punchbag up while my arms still work. That will be my 30 mins cardio each morning before Brekky.

I'm killing this. While I'm training like Rockys harder brother the lazy slags in our league are eating pie and chips watching big brother. Fine by me x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Another good session but I was restricted on the kit I could get to as it was so busy. Other than that I got a back workout in but missed deadlifts while my hamstrings heal. I did a few leg extensions at around 90kg do gauge the legs and they felt good.

I'm feeling good and looking forward to the next few weeks. Rugby tomorrow will see how the legs are and prepare for a chest workout Thursday x

My diet has been impeccable until the wife brings me back a slab of cheese cake that I demolished feel bad now!

Sleep well all


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cheese cake is forking Kryptonite bro, don't worry about it, we are powerless :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How was rugby and chest GB? Hams hold up ok?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Chest good - my hammys still ain't right but I can play through it at the moment, it feels like its subsided a bit. I am thinking that it may be linked to some nerve damage I've had (sciatic nerve) as it feels the same. I'm playing this weekend so will see how I go.

Going to hit chest again tonight - cant wait x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright people - had a great workout on chest on Friday, gym was empty - perfect. Had a good game Saturday too the hammya felt good much better than the previous few weeks. I'm going to hit legs tomorrow and see how it goes. I had some dirty food last night and feel that it immediately made me feel out of shape. I know, this sounds **** and it's all psychological but I feel much better eating the boring food and keeping it strict than having some peanut M n Ms and chocolate cake ha!

We lost in the rugby , played a team that missed promotion by 1 point, these are a good side and we lost 18-22 we played really well but missed out in the scrum - we need a better second row. Fitness is good I kept motoring around the field all day and felt good in contact.

Punchbag cardio in the morning - cant wait.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Alright people - had a great workout on chest on Friday, gym was empty - perfect. Had a good game Saturday too the hammya felt good much better than the previous few weeks. I'm going to hit legs tomorrow and see how it goes. I had some dirty food last night and feel that it immediately made me feel out of shape. I know, this sounds **** and it's all psychological but I feel much better eating the boring food and keeping it strict than having some peanut M n Ms and chocolate cake ha!
> 
> We lost in the rugby , played a team that missed promotion by 1 point, these are a good side and we lost 18-22 we played really well but missed out in the scrum - we need a better second row. Fitness is good I kept motoring around the field all day and felt good in contact.
> 
> Punchbag cardio in the morning - cant wait.


as long as you never ate a dozen the same size as the ones on the telly ad youll be fine LOL

all else seems to be going for ye tho Glass .......................well except the rugby , but it was close


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright people - had a great workout on chest on Friday, gym was empty - perfect. Had a good game Saturday too the hammya felt good much better than the previous few weeks. I'm going to hit legs tomorrow and see how it goes. I had some dirty food last night and feel that it immediately made me feel out of shape. I know, this sounds **** and it's all psychological but I feel much better eating the boring food and keeping it strict than having some peanut M n Ms and chocolate cake ha!
> 
> We lost in the rugby , played a team that missed promotion by 1 point, these are a good side and we lost 18-22 we played really well but missed out in the scrum - we need a better second row. Fitness is good I kept motoring around the field all day and felt good in contact.
> 
> Punchbag cardio in the morning - cant wait.


I know what you mean mate. I can eat well al week and then have a packet of crisps and feel like it's showing!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello all - sorry be been away. Had a busy week then a weekend away. Hope you're all good.

Training is going well, diet ok but not seeing too much out of it yet. Size is going on I just need to burn this fat off. I'm going to step up my cardio and do some after my weights sessions now. I need to get leaner. I took. Few more pics and have done over the last few weeks but still need to take the flab off for you to really appreciate the fair amount of muscle I've added on.

I'm now a pound over 15 stone! Which is great. Week 6 of test and I pinned today. Adex every other day and I feel good. I'm eating like a monster but I'm caught in this mind fcku of do I eat and add size or watch the calories and get lean. I want both ha!

Anyway I need to start appreciating th gains and not rush what I think should be progress. Slow and steady.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Yup - dont rush the gains, monitor how you look in the mirror as well as far as the love handles go and trim the diet a bit accordingly. The mass will come,and it will stay.

Good work fella.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Evening gents - my god did I smash some heads today. Awesome game we won but we managed them up. I really enjoyed it. I'm strong fast but more importantly fit. Really didn't stop running today so my sprint and endurance training is paying off.

I'm a happy man!

Resting tonight going to do a long run tomorrow I think and some legs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well reps for such a positive post mate.

Love it !!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yo guys what's new?

I'm good - feeling rough today after rugby. Going to have a nice bath shortly I reckon. We lost big style yesterday it was a bad day we got almost nothing right but I suppose that's what makes rugby fun?!

Training wise I'm doing good looking forward to this weeks training. I missed a day last week as family were up and I feel bad for missing it! Ha so hard at it this week. I've ordered a pull up bar for the house to really work on upper body strength each morning befire work, so that will be part of the morning workout.

Other than that not much to report - I will update my weight after tomorrows session and maybe add some progress pics or should I wait till the end of my cycle to show off any progress? Unsure!

Ha cheers all x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Get the pics up!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pics ftw!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright gents - wow was wiped out last week - actually it was nearly two weeks. I got a viral infection and due to low immunity it could have been serious. Sort spell in hospital which is more procedure than necessity. I have a few weeks left then pct but I could have done without my illness patch.

Will see how this week goes - effectively had a week out the gym but feel better for it.


----------

